# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V   - Part 5



## Tazmo (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

New thread deserves Eunji on the front page xD .

RA : You serious? lol those outfits are atrocious indeed .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

yeap serious as hell.

Personalities, youth group push Pasay govt to stop Lady Gaga concert

idols I don't really like? there's a few I guess.

Raina tho I've softened on her already.

Hyorin is another, amazing talent but she gives this haughty/arrogant vibe to me.

2PM all give me douchebag vibes, less so in Khun, more the other 5.

Leeteuk & Shindong but those r explainable.

oh and Soyeon because she said something really sexist for a woman to say and I couldn't stand thatt. She shouted at a girl who was arguing with her bf and asked her to be submissive to him and she openly admitted that on a show. think it was KBS Secret where this happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

> oh and Soyeon because she said something really sexist for a woman to say and I couldn't stand thatt. She shouted at a girl who was arguing with her bf and asked her to be submissive to him and she openly admitted that on a show. think it was KBS Secret where this happened.



1: Soyeon should mind her business
2: Doormat much?

I can't say I really dislike many idols, maybe Junho, and Ewteuk because of entitled and sexist he is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh oh apparently T-ara are already showing signs of cracks, Soyeon and Boram want to leave. Yeah that's what happens when you treat your artists like crap CCM.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

ooh this is juicy.

but yeah, I won't be surprised the girls will be pissed. They barely just got around accepting Hwayoung and now they're thrust with HEY YOU GUYS I WANT TO ADD TWO NEW GIRLS TO JOIN YOU AND THIS NEW CHICK IS LESS THAN HALF THE AGE OF MSOT OF YOU ALL.

I don't think they'll survive long or rather, they'll gain new members but lose the popularity they've worked so hard to gain.


----------



## Sera (Jun 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Oh oh apparently T-ara are already showing signs of cracks, Soyeon and Boram want to leave. Yeah that's what happens when you treat your artists like crap CCM.



Soyeon is one of the best vocalists in the group... Boram is just cute. Soyeon, Jiyeon, Hyomin and Eunjung should form a mini group or something.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeremy Scott , Cl saved that outfit . The rest were pure mess .

Really? I like Soyeon and she always came across as a dominant/won't take shit from guys to me . 

Hmm , where you guys reading about the juicy T-ara news??

Idols I hate 2PM/Leeteuk, Shindong but don't care for the rest of Suju. Don't really hate Kwanghee or Minah but I can't stand watching them on shows .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

me not liking soyeon:


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2012)

Idols I don't like are 2pm, leeteuk, shindong, raina, kahi, taemin and luna.
I don't rly like Taeyang either


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Soyeon sounds abit dumb. There's conservative and then there's backwards.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Hm it looks more like a problem with the whole country than an individual , ah well


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2012)

oh jeez soyeon.


idols i don't care for?  Leeteuk for being greasy and his offhand comment about Suzy and etc

Junho for being a legit homohater


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 24, 2012)

Idols that i hate Eunji, because of the fanboy spamming of her


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Idols that i hate Eunji, because of the fanboy spamming of her


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Chester and Jess. OTP.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol Ichi would be furious


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2012)

holy shit he's 36.  i forget that LP is 12 years old now

either way he's married but that was cute

and jesus look how far up their shorts go.  legs looking healthy but my god their asses must be cold


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Cara they have to give off the illusion of long legs, high heels and I can only imagine incredibly uncomfortable hot pants.


----------



## Sera (Jun 24, 2012)

Jiyeon looks pretty good with the 'biker' look. Shame about her hair though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2012)

so apparently Gna may of "kissed" her backup dancer on today's inki

JOINT STAGE ANYONE?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Idols I don't like are 2pm, leeteuk, shindong, raina, kahi, taemin and luna.
> I don't rly like Taeyang either



You dont like Luna from f(x)...?


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

I know she's not an idol but... Kim Taehee. She's so... hyped. 

And Leeteuk and Shindong are a given.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2012)

> Japan Official Network has announced that SM Entertainment will remake the Thai movie "First Love". The informant said that SM had bought the copyright of the movie and will release the film starring their own girl group F(x). Although the male protagonist was not mentioned, it will include the boy band SHINee and the latest debut of company EXO as stars in the film. Fans delighted at the news while there is still big discussion of whom will co-star the movie.



lol**

Ah a normal concept picture , this is the 2ne1 I wanted! Cl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2012)

omg finally a normal concept from 2NE1 lollol


----------



## Jeff (Jun 25, 2012)

As promised I am back.  Sort of read everyone's posts, thanks for remembering it from the previous thread 

Anyway, my list:

- Leeteuk: For the same reasons as you all basically.  Can't explain it or add on to it better myself.

- Sohee: Now now.  I saw the Wonder Girls live when they came to Hawaii and while the other four (even Lim) were extremely appreciative like JYP (Sunye and Yenny cried and thanked the rather small crowd in attendance) Sohee just walked off the stage.  I know it's the end of the concert, but me and my friend thought that was an awfully bitchy thing to do.  Especially with Yoobin reaching out and touching hands and Sunye crying and saying "thank you!  Thank you" so much even after she went through the death of her father.  That impression is forever ingrained on me of Sohee, but feel free to show me otherwise.

- JSG: Not even a member of any group (I guess ANJell? ha idk) but I severely dislike him because I don't even see how he's popular.  Women in Shibuya went crazy at his posters and I don't think he can sing, act, anything.

And I think it is common knowledge I am not too keen on Jay Park.

Also KARA has soured for me as their Japan-released stuff has been shit.  It's like they are emulating BoA songs that were released in the early 2000s, but worse.  They have inherited the J-pop corruption that makes them more comparable to AKB48 than anything else excluding Nicole's abs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2012)

> Japan Official Network has announced that SM Entertainment will remake the Thai movie "First Love". The informant said that SM had bought the copyright of the movie and will release the film starring their own girl group F(x). Although the male protagonist was not mentioned, it will include the boy band SHINee and the latest debut of company EXO as stars in the film. Fans delighted at the news while there is still big discussion of whom will co-star the movie.


the hell!.
SM plans to make alot..but nothing we can see just yet..


----------



## Jeff (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought they would use Amber as the guy


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> omg finally a normal concept from 2NE1 lollol



The coolest outfits I've seen in K-pop for me personally would be 2NE1's Fire (Street ver), f(x)'s Chu~♡ and Nu ABO.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 25, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The coolest outfits I've seen in K-pop for me personally would be 2NE1's Fire (Street ver), f(x)'s Chu~♡ and Nu ABO.



I agree Nu ABO was nice.

I'd say my favorites are the ones in which they don't fuck up Dara's hair because that generally means they fuck up their clothes.  I loved her what-seemingly-looked-like-latex clothes from I Am the Best (the ones before they fucked up her hair).  Also really liked the Run Devil Run outfits from SNSD and the simplistic yet likable 2PM "Without U" ones (which I wanted to wear one day )

Worst ones: miss A's "Breathe", 2PM's stupid "Take Off" shit, and likely SHINee's Lucifer.  I didn't know Jonghyun was afraid of aliens, otherwise why wear that stupid foil shit?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2012)

SM buying up films and dramas and putting their wooden idols in it to act. No thanks.


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff said:


> - JSG: Not even a member of any group (I guess ANJell? ha idk) but I severely dislike him because I don't even see how he's popular.  Women in Shibuya went crazy at his posters and I don't think he can sing, act, anything.



Oh god JSG.F

Completely forgot about him but I absolutely hate him and his fugly face and pompous personality and enlarged ego, with his "Prince of Asia who will take over the world" shit. 

He has a horrible fashion sense, a horrible acting, a disgusting fangirl-legion with no taste. 



Ennoea said:


> SM buying up films and dramas and putting their wooden idols in it to act. No thanks.



Oh, I dunno.FEven SMFmust be better than the Japanese version of Hana Kimi. FExcept Nakatsu, whom no one can top.


----------



## Sera (Jun 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Ah a normal concept picture , this is the 2ne1 I wanted! Cl



Can't wait until Bom's is released!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2012)

O.o


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2012)

Planning to buy one Ichi? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2012)

That sounds incredibly dumb. Forget the part about them costing thousand of dollars, the tech isn't good enough anyway. Do these people even research before posting such nonsense news.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2012)

Eno have you listened to this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_MQdYC0RHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you guys watch this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWgH0DsD0pQ[/YOUTUBE]
WTF was going on in this MV


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

So Gackt is dating Ayumi Lee (former Sugar member aka Iconiq in Japan).



Looks hella fake, a freaking staged photo to give attention to Iconiq.


----------



## Alien (Jun 25, 2012)

Ennoea have you made any compilations lately ? My playlist is getting jaded.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAfyWUY6KVI[/YOUTUBE]

edit: Spica are keeping me awake with me watching their videos

but their technique is simple

Bohyung and Boah sing on the sides

narae jiwon and joohyun dance in the middle 

so far the first two are easy to identify... working on other 3

edit: got it now.  jiwon is definitely the face, has typical korean features but there's something strange about her haha.  like a less korean yoona type. (probably the light hair and lack of eye fat)  she's not as bad of a vocalist as i expected, just shaky and the other members are like amazing 

narae is blonde.  that's what's helping me right now 

juhyun is probably my favorite right now (and LOL, after typing her name out i was like WAIT WHAT)  who is supposedly the "rapper" but uh... yeah.  sings just as well as narae almost.

Boa is the redhead.  main vocal with the rasp

bohyung is my second favorite it seems, and the maknae.  kinda has this sorta gangsta appearance  probably because she always has rows done in her hair or a puff in the back...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know too many people who care about Gackt these days except when they go to karaoke.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Did you guys watch this?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWgH0DsD0pQ[/YOUTUBE]
> WTF was going on in this MV



 tbh I was disappointed, the MV was not as flamboyant or amazing as I thought it would be.

oh and the song sucks. I haven't listened to the album tho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

The song just sounds dumb.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

seems boring already, dunno why Wooyoung is getting a solo debut.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

Wooyoung is neither a good singer, nor dancer imo so not exactly expecting much esp since Kwon's solo was a huge disappointment.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2012)

i'll give wooyoung a chance, even though that teaser looks dumb as hell

back to watching spica videos


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

Killa Killa Killa hey.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

speaking of Spica, heard they're gonna comeback sometime soon I can't wait.


----------



## Sera (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

What did she do to her lips? Girl needs to stop.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2012)

I want another Big Bang+Wonder Girls special stage but considering how companies are now, that's probably never gonna happen again  I at least want a Daesung/Yeeun thing


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to see a 2NE1/Soshi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I want to see a 2NE1/Soshi.



Same.

Mostly for the fan reactions when they fail to bitchslap each other and actually get along like normal people.

After that has been satisfied it'd be cool to see how the two could be combined.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

They haven't released Dara's pic yet?

Oh please don't mess up her hair


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to see SNSD try something like IATB. Seeing the dance with SNSD's synchronisation would be a sight indeed.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2012)

RM episode 100 = 2nd best episode after #74

The last 30 minutes is just priceless.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh, Ep 100 wasn't that good imo, was good but not up there with the top. Guest sucked as well.

Park bom looks fake as hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

Is 74 the one with Super Powers? That was pretty great.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2012)

I still haven't watched most of the ones between 80 and 100 but i watched the Girl group special and the one with big bang

the big bang ones were pretty good but i think one of the best show setups was the first part of the girl group one, where they had to target one member and at the end they had the "angels & demons"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

From watching the Big Bang ones all I know is that in a horror film, TOP would die first.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2012)

What are some good Gary episodes?  Or Gwangsu?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Meh, Ep 100 wasn't that good imo, was good but not up there with the top. Guest sucked as well.


Yeah I realized I probably exaggerated a bit on my part, but honestly I couldn't stop laughing during the last bit. That 4 way struggle 

Best guest I can think of atm is Park Ji Sung, the dude fit right in with the rest of the guys.


Ennoea said:


> Is 74 the one with Super Powers? That was pretty great.


Yes it was. I will never forget that feel when the Naruto theme came in during the climax.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> From watching the Big Bang ones all I know is that in a horror film, TOP would die first.





As for SNSD, Sica would die last


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 26, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Yeah I realized I probably exaggerated a bit on my part, but honestly I couldn't stop laughing during the last bit. That 4 way struggle
> 
> Best guest I can think of atm is Park Ji Sung, the dude fit right in with the rest of the guys.
> 
> Yes it was. I will never forget that feel when the Naruto theme came in during the climax.



Yeah Park ji sung episodes were my fav



koguryo said:


> What are some good Gary episodes?  Or Gwangsu?



Gwangsoo is funny in most episodes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFN2fpU8E34&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2012)

koguryo said:


> What are some good Gary episodes?  Or Gwangsu?


Definitely 74 for both. 81 (basically the follow-up to 74) for both as well, although Gary was sleeping through half of this ep iirc since he just came back from a trip, but you get to see clips of where he went during his vacation.

60 for Gary as well, sort of.

And Kwangsoo? The guy's funny in almost all of the episodes.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so happy, OT but I finally registered for my courses and except for a math course at 8 in the morning it's actually relatively chill. I even have Monday and Fridays off (though Wednesday's just one long day of labs)

On topic:


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

Lab days suck


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff said:


> They haven't released Dara's pic yet?
> 
> Oh please don't mess up her hair



DP but what did I just say



Messed up Skrillex hair?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2012)

oh god they just want to make Dara look unappealing don't they.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2012)

I am slightly disappointed because Dara is one of the prettiest women out there imo.

When they don't fuck up her hair or make her look stupid.  I know this is to off set the fact she is only one in the group that doesn't have an aspect of "real talent" working for her, but she can stand and look pretty and I would be completely fine with that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbac_9WxYoQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

i am tempted to make a video of just boa to point out how much flailing she does when singing


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2012)

Ji Eun is wasting her time in secret


----------



## koguryo (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2012)

I wouldn't put Hyuna on any best dancers list tbh, but that list was pretty good


----------



## koguryo (Jun 27, 2012)

For guys I have Jay, Taeyang, Hyunseung, Joon
For girls I have BoA, Kahi, Minzy, Sori.

I have biases but it's not really the artists as much as the choreographers they have worked with.

I was going to type out big explanations for why I like each dancer but decided against it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2012)

I was bored?so here is a story about Cheap Sica~ lol


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn Dara shaved her hair? bold!

This is what Cassie did before becoming a nobody , she was hot as!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> I was bored?so here is a story about Cheap Sica~ lol



Sica has the same expressions as my friend Jojo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2012)

Is she looks like Jess? O.o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2012)

Jokwon's album is a huge disappointment. It's nothing like I would expect from him... It's generic american pop that sounds like ripped off from the current hits on the charts. The ballads are bores too.

Just A Kiss & Wingardium Leviosa are the best tracks.


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2012)

Dara looks so awesome!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> Is she looks like Jess? O.o



I don't know...she's busty like Sica though 



Rain's Angel said:


> Jokwon's album is a huge disappointment. It's nothing like I would expect from him... It's generic american pop that sounds like ripped off from the current hits on the charts. The ballads are bores too.
> 
> Just A Kiss & Wingardium Leviosa are the best tracks.



Yeah I was thinking that too.  I almost expected it for some reason because I felt his album would result in something like Miryo's album a few months back.  They aren't related in terms of their franchises but I feel they both followed that path of what they think would work, rather than what has worked before.

On the other hand, SM's influence in China is pretty great apparently.  My friend who lives in a pretty obscure city west of Beijing knows a lot about all SM artists, especially SNSD and f(x), and knows NOTHING about 2NE1 or even miss A.  Interesting


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2012)

Dara, what have they done to you. Those hairstyles are ugly as hell.


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2012)

^ I think Jiyeon, Hyomin and Qri have the worst hairstyles/colour by far.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL2AlXWVbKU[/YOUTUBE]

Guys.

GUYS.

GUYSSS

This MV is filmed in Hawaii O_O SUPER close to where I live.  Why the fuck did no one tell me there were hot Koreans in rollerblades?


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2012)

Bora looks so pretty as usual. Hawaii looks gorgeous, but the 'sexiness' wasn't done as well as Alone.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I didn't like how they were swimming in dresses, I mean come on no one does that anymore if you look that good without them on 

Too much grinding on cars near the end though.  I have no idea why they are grinding the cars


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Too much grinding on cars near the end though.  I have no idea why they are grinding the cars



It was simply unnecessary. So were the sailor outfits. Plus, the first shot made me feel like I was watch Hyuna's Bubble Pop all over again. I really like Sistar, but the Alone mini and So Cool is there best stuff so far.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2012)

I prefer this MV over Alone


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2012)

Sistar are still dancing to the same moves even after 3 years. They need some new choreographers. 

Grr I hate Spain.


----------



## SGucci (Jun 27, 2012)

you all got shit taste in music go listen to big mama and then we will talk.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

They haven't released an album for at least a few years I'm waiting for them to come back with something fresh


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2012)

> you all got shit taste in music go listen to big mama and then we will talk.



Bitch please.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 27, 2012)

The sailor outfits, the car grinding scenes...

What can I say...they spoke to me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 27, 2012)

생일축하합니다 to Seohyun! ~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2012)

Best Sistar MV but quite possibly my least favorite title track from them? They really can't pull off this kind of concept well and their voices don't suit it.

A song like this should go to Secret, who can really pull it off.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

^ Or KARA.  This sounds like another one of KARA's happy-go-lucky good weather yay-themed songs like Jet Coaster Love.

I barely noticed Hyorin's vocals a minute or so before the ending.  Kind of a shame.


----------



## SGucci (Jun 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Bitch please.



Honey please. Everybody knows how your idols got famous from sucking korean entertaimen industry dick, and bleaching their skin. Their songs aint shit just the catchy hit of the week. aint going down in history what so ever.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

But our idols are the ones making money.

And in the music business of which is Asia, money is everything


----------



## SGucci (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff said:


> But our idols are the ones making money.
> 
> And in the music business of which is Asia, money is everything



Yeah in which your idol aint getting crap, beileve me when their hype is over for the week the industry will push them out and get some new bleached skin person to fufill your fantasy.
cause thats all that matters in music is a  persons look not their actual music talent *rolls eyes*


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

Indeed, you speak what resembles the truth.  And it happens to all these amateur groups that are put on stage every week.  But how else will music continue to evolve if we don't let these fads in and out in the first place?

Unless you suggest great music has been the same throughout time without these one-hit wonders and ground-breaking music acts that changed the scene of music.  You think Lady Gaga will be around?  Wouldn't you say the days of Madonna are over as well?

Isn't musical talent something you determine on your own, not something that can be truly judged from a singular opinion.  That's why this thread is great; I don't care for certain forms of K-pop but I am willing to learn more about it to change the way I view music.

If you want to come in here and spread what you believe is "real" music and "real" talent then you should show some examples rather than put down fans of the music this thread is focused towards.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too.  I almost expected it for some reason because I felt his album would result in something like Miryo's album a few months back.  They aren't related in terms of their franchises but I feel they both followed that path of what they think would work, rather than what has worked before.



I don't really mind American pop, I'm a fan of pop music in general, most of Jokwon's tracks sounded like rip offs from songs currently popular or just fairly bland songs that don't showcase his talent or personality at all.

Miryo is the opposite for me tho, she entered what would mostly be new for her but it worked out well. Her mini was extremely diverse with an electro song, pop somewhat rockish title track, ballad and a r&b song that all incorporated rapping and one purely rap song. All the songs were pretty good and it's quite possibly my favorite album this year


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

Hold that thought I need to go back and listen to her album for a bit.

I know I liked one of the songs but the others I probably didn't listen to more than once or twice.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2012)

SGucci said:


> you all got shit taste in music go listen to big mama and then we will talk.


you got shit taste in music go listen to leessang and then you can talk.


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

I love how this noob troll think he's so radical and edgy speaking about things we didn't already know. F



And omg, guys I'm now in Thailand. Other than a huge chaos caused by a guy who jumped in front of a speeding train on the way from Reading, I'm safe and sound.

In Suvarnabhumi airport the stores are playing Kpop and in some restaurant they were playing 4Minute's music video. Such an odd sight.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

Props to spelling Suvarnabhumi correct 

But yeah apparently in Thai K-pop is pretty big too, my friend loves Sistar and she's from there.  Let us know about all your wild adventures  please


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> I love how this noob troll think he's so radical and edgy speaking about things we didn't already know. F
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thailand is probably the country that's the most into k-pop. It's why everyone goes there so much, the whole country is into the whole thing and their fans are extremely loyal. I heard CSJH's fanbase there is much more organized and still does events for those ladies unlike their Korean fanbase.

It's a common sight in Singapore too, shops either play kpop or Rihanna here these days


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2012)

Tall Seob with highest heels lolol~ Tae is so tiny


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4PGKzqDLqY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4PGKzqDLqY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Liking it , hope it's not like 10 minz or so


----------



## Sera (Jun 28, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4PGKzqDLqY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Jiyeon, what have they done to your hair?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2012)

Also lol at Sistar putting a 50% discount on their songs 

Damn epic mashup

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruyxE9s94eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

50% discount, but why??!

Then again I only buy SM stuff


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2012)

No idea lol


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

It's kind of confusing seeing JYP from time to time.

He resembles a member of 2PM but instead of a 20 year old face he has a 45 year old one.  Hair and everything screams emo "Without U"


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeff said:


> It's kind of confusing seeing JYP from time to time.
> 
> He resembles a member of 2PM but instead of a 20 year old face he has a 45 year old one.  Hair and everything screams emo "Without U"



Wooyoung **


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Yeah exactly.  Forgot his name  thanks

Then again at least JYP has talent.  And he's rich.  And he can go to JYP Christmas parties with miss A and Yubin.  So I wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2012)

F(x) to debut in Japan. Pedo bears in Nippon get ready.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Liking it , hope it's not like 10 minz or so



It's 30mins hust


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2012)

It does look good but 30 mins is way too much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

o special stages tomorrow?

apparently Teen Top/Infinite are switching songs for special stage tomorrow... too bad Teen Top's voices annoy the fuck out of me, they're not gonna do The Chaser well or w/e they're gonna cover


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2012)

More interested in Infinite doing To You.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

idk maybe they'll cover Crazy, it's a mid-year special.

Sistar r doing a special stage switch too, I'm pretty sure the original switch was with Miss A but they pulled out last minute so... who knows who it'll be now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2012)

Dal Shabet or someone. Here's hoping WG.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 28, 2012)

well expecting this T-ara Day by Day mv is a mini movie though.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2012)

ngl, out of the numerous comebacks next week I'm excited for Younha most. Suju nugu? T-error & 2ne1 have bored me with releases.

o and I suppose there's Hello Venus releasing a new song too.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

I like Younha  she's looking good


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

Love Younha but Supersonic? 

/so original



Jeff, love your sig. Who's that?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2012)

younha must have signed with SM at some point and we missed it 


i'm pretty sure suju will probably be a let down and T-ara is usually awesome or terrible

2ne1 i'll probably be happy to see either way, but at least I have Be Mine for now.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Love Younha but Supersonic?
> 
> /so original
> 
> ...



Why thank you 

It's Jolin Tsai


----------



## SGucci (Jun 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> I love how this noob troll think he's so radical and edgy speaking about things we didn't already know. F
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm female thanks.

and y'all should see JYP and the gossip mess he makes in k-town in manhattan picking up prostitutes left and right.


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

SGucci: Well,FI've always thought he looked kind of... shady.  Wouldn't surprised me if he did.

K-town, does this mean you're Korean? Would explain why you hate on Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2012)

Reminds me, I wonder if that Jersey Shore spin off called K-town is ever going to be aired.


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

Didn't it get aired? I thought I saw some clips on Youtube.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 29, 2012)

I think they changed K-town into a webseries now so it's not gonna be aired but it'll be on youtube. Too bad that gay(?) pornstar left the lineup cuz then I would've watched.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

I never heard of this 

Have they released epis yet?


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, here's the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqMh0IAJo20[/YOUTUBE]

Lol, Korean ghetto.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Intriguing  I'll watch it simply because I'm Asian and it's "for Asians" 

I'll produce my own show called "Chinatown"

So much shit goes down in Chinatowns they would have a whole season worth of material after one night of filming.


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2012)

Are everyone kung fu fighting?

Are everyone as fast as lightning?

Is it a little bit frightening?

Chinese people kung fu fighting in funky Chinatown.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

They need to have funky people on the show named Billy Chin and Sammy Chung

And someone who is the big boss who tells them to get on.

Each show begins with a bow from a stand and then they start swinging hands

And all these sudden motions will make them skip and it's off on a brand new trip
















in Chinatown


----------



## LMJ (Jun 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmahynrqU2k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Lets join the SM family gaiz.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

^ That sig , get over it lol

30 minutes of T-ara? lol i'll watch the shorter version


----------



## LMJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Get over it?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Never mind!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 29, 2012)

W/e with yo sexy Ailee ava.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh f(x)


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure if horrible extensions or terrible hair dye


----------



## Alien (Jun 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Never mind!



haha

in b4 IUxTaeybattyman pic


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Alien said:


> haha
> 
> in b4 IUxTaeybattyman pic



I ship Iu with Leeteuk and Fail

2ne1 releasing it as separate singles , me no gusta


----------



## Alien (Jun 29, 2012)

that's taking it too far mayne


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Alien said:


> that's taking it too far mayne



How so? Fail is a handsome Indian brother , him and Iu would make a great couple 

Eh i'm not minding this as much as I should


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't know if the girl next to Victoria is Victoria or Victoria.

Also

I was wondering if Sandar was a Hindi-zation of Sandara


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> I don't know if the girl next to Victoria is Victoria or Victoria.



Lol            what?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> I don't know if the girl next to Victoria is Victoria or Victoria.



Huh?


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol            what?





Jeff said:


> Huh?



It was a genius subtle joke about how Sulli looked like Victoria in that picture.

It was so brilliant, why don't you get eet?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> It was a genius subtle joke about how Sulli looked like Victoria in that picture.
> 
> It was so brilliant, why don't you get eet?



Oh I thought so for about a second or so , then I was like nah Spica is too smart to make jokes like this , I swear!

How come no one's posted this? eh typical Suju but it sounds better than Mr.Simple already , then again what's not better than Mr.Simple?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e0_wf3B20g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> It was a genius subtle joke about how Sulli looked like Victoria in that picture.
> 
> It was so brilliant, why don't you get eet?



I don't understand girls


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I don't understand girls



[sp][/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2012)

I like SuJu teaser


----------



## Spica (Jun 29, 2012)

Super Junior.  I can't take them serious anymore with their kitsch and campyness. It's like SMFis deliberately trolling us.





Hustler said:


> Oh I thought so for about a second or so , then I was like nah Spica is too smart to make jokes like this , I swear!



Hustler thinks I'm too smart. :ho



Jeff said:


> I don't understand girls



Stop thinking I'm a girl. I certainly don't think that you're a guy, _Jeff_.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo5b1K9c2IM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> Stop thinking I'm a girl. I certainly don't think that you're a guy, _Jeff_.



Oh okay 

Wait...........


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 29, 2012)

--


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2012)

infinite were so much better than teen top.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

To You dance is so great man, probably the best this year.

I'm really excited for Younha's comeback now that the teaser sounds epic. Suju, Sexy, free, single and ready to Bingo is all I hear. Also they're probably the group that abuses autotune the most.

T-ara sounds good, and well I'm really excited for 2NE1.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

Listening to Namie Amuro's new album. Pretty great.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been so addicted to Noel , no joke!

K-indie is so great , Eno recommend me some bands other than 10cm/Nell & Taru .


----------



## Sera (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Sera?? Can get it!

 One of the best Korean songs to me , no joke!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2nMSP-Mgvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup.             :33


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Sera said:


> Yup.             :33



Wait! Your name is Sera aswell , was it named after Dal shalbet Sera?

Dorky ava


----------



## Sera (Jun 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Wait! Your name is Sera aswell , was it named after Dal shalbet Sera?
> 
> Dorky ava



I like the meaning of the name Sera, but it was also a mixture of Serah from Final Fantasy and I like Sera from Nine Muses too.

Bom. xD She's so cute on 2NE1 TV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> Well, here's the trailer.
> Lol, Korean ghetto.



Haha that's not exactly considered ghetto.  They're just flipping nuts 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Lets join the SM family gaiz.





> The Audition is open to the ages of those ranging from 8 to 20 years old (born within 2003~1992). All Nationality and gender are welcome. We welcome all the hopeful Youths from around the world.



sure 

though with that range i would become a group leader  

suddenly i feel old 

edit: tintap's vocals weren't too bad, considering changjo is probably better htan sungyeol anyways XD

Chunji was okay but he doesn't have the absolute swag that Sunggyu has when he does that part


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2012)

SuJu teaser sounds good.


Hustler said:


> [sp][/sp]


You should edit it to say Forever Jeff zoned.


Hustler said:


> Sera?? Can get it!
> 
> One of the best Korean songs to me , no joke!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2nMSP-Mgvo[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> One of the best Korean songs to me , no joke!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2nMSP-Mgvo[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing song. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

Hust you like ballads? Noel are pretty good, but mostly because their voices are great.

I have mentioned these guys a ton of times but listen to Mate, I love their albums (there's only one full album and one mini). Esp if you like Korean ballads.

Also try Loveholic's Cinematic and Dramatic. One of the best Korean Pop albums, their songs are some of the best around. I could listen to Rainy Day all day.

Oh and try Dear Cloud. Both their albums are pretty much great imo so you can't go wrong with them. People like their second album Grey more though.

There are obviously loads but Idk because my taste can be very minimalist (esp for Korean Indie) for most people.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

And there's always Apollo 18
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bhQt-uL_w4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2012)

On another note I'm really loving WG's mini. Hey Boy is pretty much amazing.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Listening to Namie Amuro's new album. Pretty great.



I trust your tastes Ennoea I might download it later


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust you like ballads? Noel are pretty good, but mostly because their voices are great.
> 
> I have mentioned these guys a ton of times but listen to Mate, I love their albums (there's only one full album and one mini). Esp if you like Korean ballads.
> 
> ...



Yeah I do , thank you!

Sexy legs for you


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, I've just watched Lovey Dovey from their Music Bank performance. Hyomin's hair color changed & few others too. Are they making a comeback soon?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2012)

> I trust your tastes Ennoea I might download it later



I'm a Namie Fanboy though so don't trust me too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQCYGsxOB8I[/YOUTUBE]
The few parts where they harmonise are just really good, some of the better compositions from Kpop.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snUea2yX1p4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
WG going GDTOP on us.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't like REAL, however this is my jam from the album


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm a Namie Fanboy though so don't trust me too much.



I've listened to most of her stuff just not so much recently, so I figure I'll give this one a shot.  My friends haven't been raving too much about any of her recent things anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2012)

It's no where near as good as Past>Future which was amazing, it's still good imo but it's really heavy electro pop. Also there's too many engrish songs.

Noone can touch her tho:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn5JQoOXIZc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2012)

I loved Go Round (everyone else hates it tho) and Love Story is amazing.

o and while woohyun may have a more powerful voice, I realize Sunggyu has much better energy, way more charisma & stage presence than Woohyun, his IS2 performances are so much better than Woohyun's


----------



## アストロ (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know if this is relevant to bring up - but I recently came across an article / documentary about the ongoing longevity of the 'Korean Wave' (Hallyu). It was funny how they were addressing the marketing issues it has been recently facing in Japan. Polls reveals that K-pop is still a very unfamiliar sub-culture in Japan - and popular groups such as Tohoshinki and other K-pop groups that have debuted and under the process of doing so now have been mistakenly categorized into J-pop as well. 80% of housewives in Japan have been strongly opposed to Korean music being produced to the Japanese music culture as well. So racist. They're also been numerous criticism and ridicule Japanese entertainers have said in variety talk shows about K-pop (even with the presence of some K-pop idols there). In one particular case Se7en was out promoting his new album and he was personally invited to a famous talk show to listen to a Japanese entertainer fervently and hatefully rant on about how K-pop groups were tarnishing the Japanese music scene - and how they had other hidden agendas / motives in mind in pursuing the yen. They make up for their opposition by saying that they're some exceptions among K-pop idols (groups) that invest a lot of effort and work to introduce a newer music scene to their culture (but very few are warmly received). Right now among the youth it's the most popular - but in terms of how far the Korean music scene will go in Japan, they're saying it will not last. Sad, but true. Since they mentioned the most obvious flaws within the redundancy of concepts and ideas with K-pop.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

What's killing Jpop isn't Kpop though, it's the crappy 48 groups and they know it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2012)

J-pop is killing K-pop artists.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What's killing Jpop isn't Kpop though, it's the crappy 48 groups and they know it.



This is the truth.


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2012)

Day 5 of my Thailand trip. 

My aunt has a handful of Korean TV channels. 

First there was Hyori TV. Then there was something called Kimchi Fan Club, with a Hyori special, which hailed her career and managed to avoid speaking about her plagiarism cases. Then there was some K-drama (don't remember the name) with Suzy cast. 

And Nichkhun is the only relevant Kpop-artist here. The others are way exaggerated. Even SNSD. 

And MBLAQ is having a world tour that's kicking off in Bangkok on the 7th and no one here knew?  

It's so strange to see Hallyu-peeps on TVFand never before have I seen the plastic surgery and amount of makeup anyFclearer (with exception of Thai stars, just switch out plastic surgery with ethnic mix). NOFPORES.FAnd then there was Leessang and Busker Busker on TV and I was really happy. 

Thai stars (dala) are driving me nuts. Most are Eurasian but they all look the same because they're styled the same, same makeup techniques (thick eyeliner and heavy mascara on only the top lid/lashes, slight blush and nude/pink lipstick and LOADSFof foundation/powder asdfgh) and they speak the same (same Thai accent/dialect, tone, polite form asdfgh, drives me nuts, like, are you sucking up to me asdfgh). 



Ennoea said:


> What's killing Jpop isn't Kpop though, it's the crappy 48 groups and they know it.



Yes.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the 48 groups...


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2012)

Yasha said:


> This is the truth.



Stop stalking Eno and no i'm greater than you

Haven't listened to the Suju album , any good?


----------



## Sabi (Jul 1, 2012)

When I was 13 I was really in to J-pop, because of the anime soundtracks and the other sweet songs they had

I remember that back then I listened to Boa, Namie Amuro, Ayumi Hamasaki, Crystal Kay and other artists/bands

The problem with jpop I think it's not as international as Kpop is, I have free Korean channel at home and I live in europe, I've never seen the Japanese giving us free channels.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Stop stalking Eno and no i'm greater than you
> 
> Haven't listened to the Suju album , any good?



haven't listened to it either but my friends say that great but not that bad either.

the problem with J-Pop is that they hate international fans so much, why would we stick to a fandom that only gives us short PVs, makes it difficult for us to find out stuff or songs etc. when kpop practically is sending everything to us for free (and albums being so much cheaper too)


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J8vd6f-8Rm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2012)

the shade with that title omg  it's like YG wants a fanwar.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Well they can sure as hell dance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

2NE1 Teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzaagdJv3o[/YOUTUBE]

I'll listen to Suju's album, usually I like them enough but the last two had one or two decent tracks but otherwise were really forgettable filler.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Outside of KRY ballads, Suju have the most boring vocals around, half these songs could be EXO singing and I wouldn't know, SM has weird production for boy groups. All the songs and vocals just morph in to one. And can they stop saying Shawwty, what is this 2001.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Suju's Rockstar seems to be using the music from Blade

Wtf is this SM.

Sexy, Free and Bingo is just about beating Monster on Instiz, lol. Even Shinee got to No 1. Sistar will slay them some on the charts. I mean B1a4 got higher.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Suju 6th:

Other than the ballads, the album is really not good at all imo.


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2012)

Jpop really do hate their international fans.FOther than AKB48,FI don't think any other J-artist has VEVO? I wanna listen to YUI,FNamie Amuro and Anna Tsuchiya but it's impossible. And the ripped versions aren't worthy of the year of 2012. Kpop is a lot more centralized and with their national pride they can't help but pour their culture to us. :ho 

-
-
-

ELFs are going to hate me for this but I decided to belatedly buy something completely different than the musical grotesqueness that is Sexy, Free and Single. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I went into a bookshop and they had Kpop in display behind the counter (for whatever reason) - they had Seven, 4Minute, 2NE1 and Big Bang - and I asked to see SNSD/Girl's Generation stuff and they pulled out three packages; Mr Taxi single, The Boys album and the Mr Taxi/The Boys re-release edition. I picked the latter because of the visuals and because I still love the track list of The Boys (with exception of The Boys).  

Usually I'm very, VERY skeptical about stuff bought in Thailand but the quality was amazing. The packaging was better than any rip-off I've ever seen. Looking closely, it was released by , so yay not ripoff.



I'm sure some of you already bought it (?) and knows that there are some bonus items with the album. 


In addition to nine photocards, there were three lyric cards in both Korean and English...


and a random member photocard (9 in total, I got Jessica d'oh)
+ a group photocard (it's nowhere to see on the other reviews of the album?)


back side of the photocards (with a small message and autograph on the random member + group card)



The people behind the counter treated me as a foreigner.  Although I understand and speak Thai perfectly clear, I have a strange formulation, so they suddenly became 100% friendlier and gave me a discount and a free Mr Taxi poster (the girl smiled broadly to me, showed me the poster and was liek, "wud chu laik a FREE?" ). 

Less than 10 pounds/15 bucks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm jealous Spica 

and the "future 2ne1" can dance, loved the knee move

but my god they look so young, no older than 14


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

They're 12, Korean age


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Seobbu didn't invite Yonghwa to her birthday party but Eunhyuk was there, and he admitted he barely knows her. Seobbu's heart software wasn't updated then

Amber was there though, she's the female Minho, Unnie ho.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2012)

Ikje said:


> [YOUTUBE]J8vd6f-8Rm0[/YOUTUBE]



AWESOME

Shit they dance better than 4minute already.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2012)

Most kpop groups can dance better than 4minute these days


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They're 12, Korean age



They're amazing at dancing for such a young age.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 1, 2012)

Korea needs more idols dancing like that than all of the shitty dances they have.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Seobbu didn't invite Yonghwa to her birthday party but Eunhyuk was there, and he admitted he barely knows her. Seobbu's heart software wasn't updated then
> 
> Amber was there though, she's the female Minho, Unnie ho.



Lol the pictures were pretty cute with his narration lmao 

To be fair Yonghwa probably sent her a birthday wish at least.  He might of had a schedule


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol the pictures were pretty cute with his narration lmao
> 
> To be fair Yonghwa probably sent her a birthday wish at least.  He might of had a schedule


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it wrong I find Dara hot with that hair

Dara teaser, Minzy is singing, YG is trolling. Sounds good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the hair too lol.  

The thing is Dara can pull it off


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Cara have you ever wanted that kind of hair style?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not into the whole "lesbian asymmetrical" hair style thing 

symmetrical however, and if i had a face like dara, would probably try


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7uSN-fKYs8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2012)

It's not a lesbian hairdo. 

It's a hipster/art school do.  I had five girls in my course who had that do in the first year. It was pretty and stuff but...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7uSN-fKYs8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



.......................................

no comment 



Spica said:


> It's not a lesbian hairdo.
> 
> It's a hipster/art school do.  I had five girls in my course who had that do in the first year. It was pretty and stuff but...



hit on any of them


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> .......................................
> 
> hit on any of them










I don't want the Jessica photocard.  IchiTenshou, do you wanna trade? FYou're the only person I know who stans Jessica.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2012)

^ Dat hair is pure sex on Taeyeon

Yeah Dara pulls off that look well

Are they saying sexy , free & single ready to mingle or bingo?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

Sexy, Free, single and ready to eat pringle.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2012)

Makes sense

? they're calling Sunye the biggest bitch in K-pop , oh god


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2012)

SM groups have the most childish fandoms outside of nugu ones like B1a4. Worst thing is one second they're crying about how unfair it's on Krystal to constantly be picked on and then they go and do the same thing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2012)

Song is absolutely great, MV wasn't awful but needed some colour.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2012)

prayers have been answered, Yeoshin, Hyosung, Jea & Victoria on variety together.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2012)

That line up


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> prayers have been answered, Yeoshin, Hyosung, Jea & Victoria on variety together.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2012)

that hair does her no wonders, makes her look like an ahjumma. I'm not too excited for her tho, WG are pretty boring variety wise.

Jea is a variety goddess that needs to be on more shows for sure tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2012)

The bottom 3 are really good at variety , the top 3 are kind of awkward

I didn't like the Inki teaser but damn this sounds very jammy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoy9R5OnYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2012)

I really hope Gyuri's out of her funk though, she's been really quiet on shows this year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2012)

Indeed.  She was super sweet to Kwangsoo in the couple race, but she didn't really have the whole goddess attitude.


----------



## Spica (Jul 2, 2012)

Gyulsama is trying to shake off her goddess-image.  A shame but she wants to be like everyone else.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn, SISTAR's got dem hips, dem thighs, and dem legs.

Damn.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gWIkiI_UmeE[/YOUTUBE]

lol that was their closest to a good song in a while


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brnCe8lL7l4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2012)

!

holy shit is this some sort of post apocalyptic world

this might be pretty awesome

+points for creativity

it starts out good...

but 

a) that crossbow (if she was holding it steady and actually managed to hit the bird) would tear it apart and would have absolutely no use to them 

b) if people were disgusted out by Tasha's un-pro sword fighting in Get it In, they're going to have a hard time watching Hyomin's fight scene

c) and lol why jiyeon

Okay so it's not that bad.

and I actually like the songs

them practicing at the end is actually cooler than the actual mv


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2012)

day by day rocks too bad it is a ripoff of Britney Spears' Criminal.

On Suju: "Suju has failed to get an allkill 3 days into release, even After School managed to allkill"

i want suju to flop so bad esp since Leeteuk just asked fans to buy up to 500k copies of the album. flop & burn in hell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL holy shit the first thing i did was youtube that.

ffs that does seem to be it /hasn't listened to day by day without the mv, so can't compare accurately

eeteuk needs the sales to afford his roids

also


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2012)

The song sounds good but only watched for about 4 minutes .

Dani looks like she could really be Hyomin's daughter but she's cute , I don't get all the looks shaming from the supermodels on AKP .


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. Younha's new song is amazing, definitely gonna buy it in Itunes. Shame the MV has so little views compared to the big names like Super Junior.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2012)

Dani is 12... Well she's 13 in December and a 99'er, jfc. I try to ignore her.

in terms of comeback
Younha > T-ara > Super Junior


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy shit she's a 99er

Leeteuk is just, nothing is ever good enough for him. He should be ashamed for asking ELF to buy 500k copies.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2012)

WERK IT THIS GROUP IS PM PERFECT.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay I actually liked T-ara's MV. It looked great though the fighting was dumb and it didn't make sense. I like the song aswell. But I don't understand the release schedule, will the MV continue with a repackage, a new album or is the next song from the same album. Confusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol just realised Dani isn't the new member, fail on CCM to promote the girl that doesn't join till December. Another dead weight in the group then.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Ehh I really don't like Suju's new song. Bonamana was better.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2012)

okay Younha's album - easily best k-pop album this year for me. I preferred Leessang's 7th Album over their 8th one sadly.

Supersonic is a great start and she got some sick features from Tiger JK, John Park & Jay. All three collaboration tracks are wicked. I love all three. 

소나기 is perfect. I love the guitar in this one, one of my top favorites along with Set Me Free.

The rest of this album is still amazing & great, it's extremely diverse and emotional. I really can't wait for her live stages.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Apparently Hyorin looks like an African because of her tan. Netizens


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2012)

Why the hell can Hwayoung/Eunjung/Hyomin rap so well

It's some weird kpop anomaly 

they must have a phenomenal rap coach

edit: I love how they keep switching parts in flashback (also i love the dance, but it's pretty hard to learn) but now I've forgotten who does what


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually I think only Hwayoung raps this T-ara album then again new girl.

They switched the parts for Flashback only for that perf when Nana was gone tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2012)

SHE WAS GONE?

okay now i'm just more confused


----------



## koguryo (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking MEPS is bullshit.  I wake up at 430 this morning and head over to MEPS so I can enter the Delayed Enlistment Program, like take my physical then those bitches just then tell me I can't have my physical because my medical pre screening expired last week.  That's the kind of shit they should have told me last week, not the day I arrive.  Those stupid ass motherfuckers didn't check their shit last week cuz they are lazy.  The reason they disqualified me today is cuz tomorrow is a holiday and they wanted to do the least amount of work as possible, fucking bitches.  So my Air Force liaison told me to file a complaint because of their piss poor work ethic.  Fuck you MEPS.

So the Younha songs are good


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2012)

That sucks kog, hopefully your complaint gets to them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2012)

so i was talking to wouter about teen top... and pointed out how short LJoe is. 

nothing wrong with that, but we started talking about insoles

and i was trying to find this article, and instead i found 

look at those, watching any shinee mv.

also, just about any boy group

the shocking thing is that you thin stuff like this maxes out at ~2in

NOEP

5.5 INCHES


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 4, 2012)

Woah I just found out I went to elementary school with one of the sons of the Real Housewives of Vancouver 0.0

I remember he was pretty nice although yeah, he was pretty much the definition of privileged haha.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> SHE WAS GONE?
> 
> okay now i'm just more confused



this perf:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2012)

Sungyeol is so awesome, dude just trolled everyone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

it would be more awesome if it actually was a bathrobe with just a tanktop/sweatshorts underneath but he was wearing ordinary airport fashion clothes underneath smh.


----------



## Spica (Jul 4, 2012)

GUYS

WTF, I think I just won 2 tickets to MBLAQ in Bangkok!? 

I entered a contest with tvN ASIA and now there's this woman who emails me with her phone number and like, congrats, CONTACT ME. 

I never win at these things, it must be a scam. I even facebooked that woman and she exist. If it is a scam, I will be so devastated. 

But why would I be devastated, I don't even like MBLAQ. 


asdfgg, I won something!!F


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG THAT'S GREAT, you should just go, it's a fun experience! plus, MBLAQ are pretty good live in comparison to most groups so it'll be a good show.

(if you're lucky enough I heard Joon invites one audience member on stage and sings to her while shirtless lolirl)


----------



## Spica (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG, it's NOTFa scam. The woman picked up the phone and told me to pick the tickets up at the HQ. I'm like wtf, I never win these things, is that it?!


D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

damn. go for it!!! when do you get free tix to go for a kpop concert anyway.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

my mum on snsd after watching fashion king/wild romance/love rain 

Yuri: basic. her acting is terrible.
Jessica: She looks artificial and her acting is god awful. Yuri is not much better than her tho acting wise.
Yoona: She acts better than the other two but too bad her drama is so boring. o and she's not as pretty as everyone claims she is.

time 2 show her more members to see her thoughts on Seobot/Sooyoung/Taeyeon/etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

she likes sunny. says her face is unique and her singing not bad.

She says Taeyeon isn't that bad, likes Sooyoung & Seobot too. dun rly curr for Yoona.

The moment Yuri comes out "that artificial basic one" 

No opinion on Hyoyeon, Tiffany "artificial" and on Jessica "most artificial, o wait I forgot about Yuri"

this was based on the Boys comeback stage perf tho


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

Your mom is awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

she is so anti-Yuri she was about to say Seobot was bad thinking she looked like Yuri and I corrected her and she saw the light saying Seobb was good


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm somewhat glad i'm not the only one who didn't have a very good first impression of Yuri but I guess you get used to her lol

Lol Hwayoung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

Yuri is always middling for me. I don't really care that much for her but I dont' really hate her or anything? She's just very bland to me.

 hwayoung. not as bad as Yongguk who deleted all his tweets he tweeted yesterday bc he was embarrassed about his typos 'Makau' and 'beutiful'


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah now i'm just indifferent towards her but I really liked Tiffany during the Hello baby days but now meh

Hahaha speaking of BYG , him or Ji Eun need to release some more solo stuff already . Going crazy did better than majority of Secret's songs except Shy boy right?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

Also Sulli short hair for Hana Kimi hmm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

Starlight Moonlight was actually a bigger hit digitally than Shy Boy =o but Madonna/Shy Boy have more intl popularity.

Going Crazy did really well but in the long run it probably sold less than all of Secret's title tracks except I Want You Back and maybe Mazzik.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw the first 4 weeks digital aggregate for Going crazy a while back, it was a pretty good amount .

I really like "I want you back" and I wish they'd do a song like that again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

they need to do r&b again, they're one of the few girl groups who can really pull it off. I'm holding out that this postponed comeback will be good (they're releasing another japan album)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup they are pretty versatile 

2ne1's song leaked , IT'S FUCKING AMAZEBALLS!!!!!!


----------



## Sera (Jul 4, 2012)

CL's voice is amazing at the start. I Love You is an amazing comeback song!


----------



## Spica (Jul 4, 2012)

asdfg, I bet fate will fucken troll me tomorrow because the competition is open for residents of Thailand and I might not be that. 

TECHNICALLY,FI'm "residing" in Thailand for the next three months. I do have a Thai ID-card and my Thai birth certificate but Norwegian passport.  

I'm Thai enough for MBLAQ,Fdammit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2012)

> my mum on snsd after watching fashion king/wild romance/love rain



My mom is the same, she has an opinion on everyone in Kpop. She likes Uee though.

Yoona: Basic, my mom likes Seohyun alot, my sister thinks Seohyun is the prettiest girl in SNSD.

Kim Hyun Joong: Plastic, my mom said it looks like someone cut his nose. 

I love Yuri what can I say, she's not really pretty I guess but she pulls off the Soshi dances better than the others, she's not as good as Hyo but imo she's got more swag.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2012)

2NE1 song is different than what I expected, it's more pop. It's good, waiting for the MV.


----------



## Garudo (Jul 4, 2012)

2NE1 are taking over the charts. In-and-outside South-Korea. pek


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 4, 2012)

2NE1 pek


----------



## Zach (Jul 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1 song is different than what I expected, it's more pop. It's good, waiting for the MV.



That's exactly what I was thinking. 2ne1pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2012)

The mv is out in 4 hours right?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 5, 2012)

I want 2winS to comeback, only Bumkey has been featuring in stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_kKDh_f9hk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 5, 2012)

SOBBING VIOLENTLY


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2012)

New JYP trainee revealed:


----------



## Spica (Jul 5, 2012)

So it WASN'T a scam nor a troll, I really won the tickets! INCONCEIVABLE. 



The seating isn't too bad but it's freaking expensive. They would've cost 5000 baht / $160 / ?102 if I bought them, wtf.  



I had to go to Interchange and get the tix. It was this huge, rich company building with business people and stuff. They even had nicely dressed piccolos who opened the doors for me. I had to trade my ID card for a visitor pass and it was just really fancy. 

And there was this woman from Fox Int. Channel (the one I stalked on FB to see if she was real) who asked me for my email address before she handed the tickets to me. I'm like, whaaaat, that's it?! 

I was also apparently the tallest woman in the building and people were staring.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2012)

So jelly Spica

And lol giant


----------



## Spica (Jul 5, 2012)

I prefer to think it was my exotic beauty and not my height that made heads turn. 

(The models in the building + the Westerners were the only ones the same or slightly taller than me )


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2012)

okay gyul-sama


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 5, 2012)

How has no one posted this yet? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_8ksb4UcHQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2012)

the variety leaders are all sitting together while the other three on the other side


this side is gonna get so much more screentime


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2012)

for spica you pedonoona


----------



## Spica (Jul 6, 2012)

^F

Guys, how long does a concert usually last?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> the variety leaders are all sitting together while the other three on the other side
> 
> 
> this side is gonna get so much more screentime



The middle one is just glowing 

Also you haven't anything about the 2ne1 song , curious


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd love to be between two of them


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

When is the I Love You MV out?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Should be some time today



Ennoea said:


> I'd love to be between two of them



Greedy bitch

Hyosung is enough

Even though no one cares 



> Eunji confessed, weeping, his fear of making mistakes on stage, which eventually led to a phobia.
> 
> She revealed the truth during the recording of”Apink News 3rd”, where she underwent hypnosis. On this day, Eunji revealed his first experience on stage phobia, which had been stored with it all this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol she's weeping like she's just lost her near complete save file to Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitch stop making fun of her!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

She's crying like a Hyo fan who just bought 8 copies of an SNSD album and got all Yoona cards.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2012)

Loooool touche!

Just like how BYG makes Gyul cry


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

Eunji looks like an ELF who just checked Instiz and found out that F(x) were beating Suju.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

2NE1 I love you still not out!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2012)

Raina found out she's not the leader of After School:


----------



## Yokiro Hidesuka (Jul 6, 2012)

*Exo-M*

I love love love EXO-M  Chen is so smexy and adorkable pek


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPV1Gnkh_QY&list=PLFD18FCD5382E0C0C&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

lol Phil is actually pretty good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> The middle one is just glowing
> 
> Also you haven't anything about the 2ne1 song , curious



I don't like it lol. Too messy + too much CL.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2012)

weird 0.0


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm making an "essential" playlist for my friend who wants to get into K-pop, but needless to say my taste and download patterns are heavily favoring girl groups (as I like female voices more than male voices in general).

Can you provide me with good songs by groups like ZE:A, FCuz, etc. (primarily boy bands) that you like?  Titles are fine I can search them myself.  Omit 2PM, 2AM, CNBlue, MBLAQ, SHINee, and EXO-M/K because I have a lot of their songs.  Anyone else is fine.  Or just any songs you feel SHOULD be included.  I'm open to mostly any song I just don't have the time to listen to them all.

Thanks~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2012)

ZE:A and F.Cuz don't really have notable songs...

but Infinite: BTD, The Chaser, Come Back Again, Be Mine


----------



## Garudo (Jul 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LUrUPzLm5SI[/YOUTUBE]

CL & Minzy made me 
Love it!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2012)

Werk it Cl!

Beast : Fiction , On rainy days , Shock , Breath 

B.A.P : Warrior , It's all lies and get "BYG's - I remember" aswell

Do you already have all the Big Bang songs?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 7, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ZE:A and F.Cuz don't really have notable songs...
> 
> but Infinite: BTD, The Chaser, Come Back Again, Be Mine



+ Paradise~ ;D 
and i actually kinda like One Third too


----------



## Garudo (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Hey guys, I'm making an "essential" playlist for my friend who wants to get into K-pop, but needless to say my taste and download patterns are heavily favoring girl groups (as I like female voices more than male voices in general).
> 
> Can you provide me with good songs by groups like ZE:A, FCuz, etc. (primarily boy bands) that you like?  Titles are fine I can search them myself.  Omit 2PM, 2AM, CNBlue, MBLAQ, SHINee, and EXO-M/K because I have a lot of their songs.  Anyone else is fine.  Or just any songs you feel SHOULD be included.  I'm open to mostly any song I just don't have the time to listen to them all.
> 
> Thanks~



Epik High, Block B, 1TYM


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 7, 2012)

Garudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]LUrUPzLm5SI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> CL & Minzy made me
> Love it!



That was terrible :s, also park bom looks so fake its unreal


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

I loved it, the MV wasn't amazing but damn CL rock it.


----------



## Spica (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeff: Definitely B.A.P.F-FWarrior, Fight for Freedom and Power.

I also prefer female voices so 90 % of my iTunes playlist are women, the rest are Bruno Mars,FAdam Levine and Bon Jovi.  



And MBLAQFconcert was wild. Loads of freebies. Too much screaming, so I gave up listening to the music and just enjoyed the butt shaking, stripping and pelvic thrusts.FDem pelvic thrusts.  Will come back with pictures and stuff later.

And people were staring again.  All around the mall, even when standing in line to the ladies' room, it was so creepy. But I got awesome customer service. I even got ushered to an expensive chocolatier and got free samples of a ?50 chocolate. F


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2012)

that's what you get for looking gr8!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2012)

lol irl @ JYP deciding that Wooyoung should have a solo debut because he's nothing special and boring and bland.

end result of solo debut: bland, boring, basic. still the same as he was before  seriously the lives are gonna be painful. With Jokwon flopping badly on all the charts, Wooyoung is not gonna do better.


----------



## Zach (Jul 7, 2012)

Garudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]LUrUPzLm5SI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> CL & Minzy made me
> Love it!



Bom, Minzy, and CLpek


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2012)

@ Jeff: Suju- Neorago, Sorry Sorry


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

Wooyoung's solo is awful.

Bad time to release a song though, Sistar, T-ara and 2NE1 are already fighting like mad. And now Jaesuk has released a song too


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

Been replaying I love you all day, fucking amazing song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2012)

omg

Love the new 2ne1

<333


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

Can we talk about how weird Bom looks like now? Her fans still claiming she's not got any work done.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2012)

Wooyoung solo... song is lame

I like his hair and the dance cut though.

however he has very little stage(MV? haha) presence.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Wooyoung solo... song is lame
> 
> I like his hair and the dance cut though.
> 
> *however he has very little stage(MV? haha) presence.*



lol pretty much, the whole time I was thinking omg Hyunah would've killed this dance


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

Hyuna really makes the most of her solos.

JYP should just give Khun a solo or make a Khun x Taec Unit, JYP needs the money, atleast they'll get some cf's out of them.

The problem with alot of the solos tend to be the members trying way too hard to be cool. It looked like some Backstreet boys solo from the 90s. Also the song is terrible.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunggyu on IS2 is GREAT ;;

JYP said the reason he gave Wooyoung a solo debut was there was nothing special about him compared to other members and he was right, there really is nothing special to Wooyoung.

And Enno you're right. Jokwon's solo was also another mess, yes I get that Jokwon is extremely flamboyant & everything but I'm Da One is basically trying too hard at showing his flamboyant side off and it's not natural at all.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 8, 2012)

T-Ara's new song sounds like something from a fantasy game.

Eunjung either has some of the best stage presence I've seen or everyone in T-Ara has a weak stage presence


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2012)

North Korea is Best Korea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3QtSp2SRWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garudo (Jul 8, 2012)

Dat Parrot 

[Youtube]hJxsoluSlg0[/Youtube]

Now I want a Parrot x CL set


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## zoff (Jul 8, 2012)

> Why do you think foreigners like 2NE1 & Kpop?
> 
> ?The passion for music that Korea has cannot be easily found anywhere else. As compared to singers in Japan and USA, our (Korean) singers are more passionate. 2NE1 has been mixing eastern and western genres of music. The trot melody (that I Love You has) is one of those efforts.? (CL)



lol no. looks like Blackjacks finally got to her. between this and her unbelievable overexposure in 2ne1, she's become unlikable to me. Minzy is now the only redeeming factor of 2ne1 tbh.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2012)

tbqh I didn't like I Love You.

Too much CL and it didn't flow right for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm still in lesbians with CL, so I don't mind her filling up ILU.

I like the song.  It's not very typical Kpop the way it's arranged but it still sounds pretty awesome imo


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 8, 2012)

Ikje said:


> tbqh I didn't like I Love You.
> 
> Too much CL and it didn't flow right for me.



Same, i really didn't like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2012)

CL is abit delusional, you can't find passion for Music in Japan and the USA? That doesn't even make sense since in the US and Japan people love live music unlike Korea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2012)

don't like it either, honestly I think CL is too overrated/overhyped by the company these days.



> FNC ENT will debut girls group consisting of 7+1members with new concept. FNC revealed that official teaser will be out on 13 th



dance group or band hmm


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2012)

bahahaha


woah

hyoyeon's partner puts all of 2pm to shame 



dat dancin body


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

"I love You" just isn't the same 2ne1 I know and love. The song isn't horrible, they just took out what I like about 2ne1 and what set them apart to me.


----------



## zoff (Jul 9, 2012)

lol


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2012)

No biscuits?? means no ass?? lol

Tried watching shorter version of Day by day , almost gave me a seizure . I like the song but CCM is not helping .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2012)

the dance is just really weird, doesn't suit at all.

didn't watch the Dance Ver MV because friends were giving seizure warnings about it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2012)

well.

i'm pretty sure that MV is making me blink a shitload


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2012)

holy shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

It wasn't bad but I preferred Like This. But atleast it isn't embarrassing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm mostly surprised that it actually sounds like something America would listen to.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you think Super Junior mean by "Sexy, free and single, I'm ready too. Bingo"?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

They mean "ELF buy our singles and one day you might have a chance with us."

Also lol they say mingle, but it sounds like Bingo.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

It is bingo. I looked up the lyrics on JpopAsia and Simon and Martina said so in their review.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

They're actually saying Bingo


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes.  I don't think it has any relation to the game either!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

Then what does Bingo stand for? Sex lol.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

It's probably an innuendo.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

Sexy, Free and Single and ready to Bingo with your mom. Suju confirmed for reverse pedos. Except Ewteuk.


----------



## Naked (Jul 9, 2012)

Was that episode of Hyosung, Gyuri, Victoria, etc. on that one variety show subbed?


----------



## Spica (Jul 9, 2012)

So I heard that B.A.P.Fare doing an Asian showcase...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)

She's really cute.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2012)

Like Na Eun without the creepy eyes 

I'll be looking forward to this group


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2012)

the shirt lim received is really cute


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm being stalked by a telemarketer, lol he's shouting at me right now for putting the phone down


----------



## Zach (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZEiDiDhlpI[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Minzy bootie


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

oh my


----------



## Sera (Jul 10, 2012)

I was wondering what the choreography would be like for I Love You. I really like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)

BEG are coming back.


----------



## Zach (Jul 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> BEG are coming back.



Nice!

Seems like everyone is


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2012)

I think only Kara, Secret and SNSD are left now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who likes Like Money? XD

it's probably because i'm americano, jowa jowa jowa


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> the shirt lim received is really cute



omg that's adorable 

And I also like Like Money too, although the lyrics are still kinda awkward in some parts. I feel like with every new release WG is getting closer and closer to the right sound for America. Although I still find the MV to be pure lulz.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> BEG are coming back.



too bad it's just a digital single and I heard they won't be promoting it on Music Shows 



NudeShroom said:


> Am I the only one who likes Like Money? XD
> 
> it's probably because i'm americano, jowa jowa jowa



I like it too, it's just not as good as I'd expect it to be. Too much Sohee, not enough Sunye (who I find bland in Korean songs but amazing in English songs) and Yenny.

speaking of Secret, I might like this even better in Japanese, it just seems to flow better


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> omg that's adorable
> 
> And I also like Like Money too, although the lyrics are still kinda awkward in some parts. I feel like with every new release WG is getting closer and closer to the right sound for America. Although I still find the MV to be pure lulz.


Haha indeed.  I really liked Like This, it was almost at the sound but I don't think that was intentional haha


----------



## Spica (Jul 10, 2012)

I liked Like Money, it's catchy and stuff, but the chorus is stoopid. (Like Me Like Money, Like Me Like Cars) uuuh. And yeah, too much Sohee (she's definitely the one JYP wants to push her) but she's unfortunately not suited for the American market.

Sunye's voice is great but she's anonymous. Kick the stylists. Yubin and Yenny are so American. F

And Lim? I didn't notice her at all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw I loved Sunye's short cut in some weird way

It was strange but I was thinking Sploosh most of the MV



obviously their "american" style marketing is working on me


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2012)

What other groups are there that are much more popular in Japan than in Korea like Supernova?


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

koguryo: TVXQ.FKara. 



Like Money would've been soooo much better without the 40 second long narrative in the beginning. And Yubin andFYenny being American is a good thing. They suit it.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2012)

So what do you guys think about Inki getting rid of the mutizen?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

Lbr nothing's really gonna change. Mucore got rid of awards and their show is still the same as others.

As much as they want special or collab stages, the idols and companies don't really have the time to prepare one for every week.

And SBS sucks for intl fans because they're the first to take down all the uploaded vids unlike other broadcasting companies and their official channel uploads are shitty.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it did matter because wasn't Inki the main award everyone wanted? There will be less drama I guess but I'm hoping this means people promote other songs from their albums.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, 2NE1's I Love You was played on Radio 1!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy shit really? That's surprising.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

i heard that I Am the Best was played in New York awhile ago.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2012)

one thing that's been bothering

most of the idols are insanely good at english, good at pronouncing words and eliminating accent

BUT WHY CAN NO ONE SAY HEART CORRECTLY

are they trying to be edgy by pronouncing it like "hurt"?!

enno: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b01kf71s

at like 28 min i think


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I think it did matter because wasn't Inki the main award everyone wanted? There will be less drama I guess but I'm hoping this means people promote other songs from their albums.



Not really, mubank or inki are considered equal but inki is easier to win because of the triple crown. There are many groups who have won Inki and not mubank (less vice versa).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't say insanely good lol, mostly just okay for a couple of sentences.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i don't necessarily mean conversation, just being good at pronouncing stuff when asked to

like i was listening to "Like Money" just now and sohee says Listen to me now, my hurt is screaming out

and i'm thinking SOHEE MY GOD YOU'VE SPENT THE LAST 3 YEARS LEARNING ENGLISH

edit: also the song is actually at around 30 minutes i think in that link


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

Being played on Radio one is a big deal, if it does get played more on Radio 1 then they could break the UK quite easily.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

The worst part is I've seen Tumblrs where the convos are actually like this.

Haha Edith Bowman is right about the Korean band names being silly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Being played on Radio one is a big deal, if it does get played more on Radio 1 then they could break the UK quite easily.



this is true for anything yeah

artists get played once on a well known radio because it was a "____'s choice" or requested

a month later it's all you hear


but lol it would be mad ironic if 2ne1 inadvertently broke into foreign markets


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

I liked how she used Japanese in her sentence as well


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> this is true for anything yeah
> 
> artists get played once on a well known radio because it was a "____'s choice" or requested
> 
> ...



How well is like money doing in the US? I didn't like the song that much, but is it getting noticed at all


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol at the dude for saying 4minute is huge all over Asia, poor them.

Oppa is so Kawaii.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2012)

Tsukiyo said:


> How well is like money doing in the US? I didn't like the song that much, but is it getting noticed at all



No idea.  Despite Akon posting it on FB and even youtube retweeting it I have seen little to nothing 

But I also haven't listened to the radio lately


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I doubt the song will hit big out of the gates, it depends on air play and if clubs play it. I don't see it becoming big though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

With the popularity of boy groups like One Direction. I honestly wonder what would happen if JYP decided to try and debut 2PM and not WG


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure since people can be rather racist but I imagine it's poosible for a boygroup to make it big through a young teen fanbase alone. But 2PM wouldn't be it, maybe Shinee or someone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

probably B1A4, considering how 99% of their fanbase is female and in their teens.

Don't think I've ever met a male Bana before.

nobody will care for 2PM lbr. tbh, Miss A is the only JYP group I see making it big overseas (too bad they're promoted like shit).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

B1a4 is too plain and most people I show them to say the same that they're trying too hard to be cool. 

Noda is a Bana I think. I don't dislike them though, their album was okay enough.


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like 2NE1 to be popular in the UK. That way I'd have more of a chance to see them live.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

eh Enno, that's what appeals them to the younger crowd. they're young, vanilla, play up to the fans, etc.

oh, and K-Pop fans shouldn't expect Like Money to have success well... immediately. songs take forever to get known in the US unless you're already known there.

lolirl at Ellie Goulding's 2 year old song now charting in the Top 10 of Billboard.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> eh Enno, that's what appeals them to the younger crowd. they're young, vanilla, play up to the fans, etc.
> 
> oh, and K-Pop fans shouldn't expect Like Money to have success well... immediately. songs take forever to get known in the US unless you're already known there.
> 
> lolirl at Ellie Goulding's 2 year old song now charting in the Top 10 of Billboard.



Call me maybe went waaay up, although I kinda feel she's not gonna get uber famous from that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

wasn't that released in sometime last year (just checked it was September 2011) then it went viral sometime this year so it blew up and is #1 everywhere now?

you just need that one song and some momentum i guess


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

Mhm. But Like Money doesn't really stand out among the millions of electronic pop songs out there


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

Call me Maybe is pretty catchy. It's like that Thousand Miles song, probably will be played everywhere this summer.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> B1a4 is too plain and most people I show them to say the same that they're trying too hard to be cool.
> 
> *Noda is a Bana* I think. I don't dislike them though, their album was okay enough.



lol no, I think I stanned them at debut but they haven't been able to keep my interest with their comebacks. Pretty faces can only hold my attention for so long, especially when in kpop you get a new face every like two weeks 

edit: lol did you just get Call Me Maybe in the UK Enno? It's been in Canada forever and then apparently it was huge in America around beginning of this year


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

Call Me Maybe got famous thanks to Justin Bieber tweeting it to his fangirl-legion who got hooked and spread it out. (It's a really good catchy song by itself but would never gotten noticed any other way.) Never underestimate Beliebers and the power of the Beaver.  Seriously, that guy caused a national chaos in Norway when he came over. It was a scandal. 


'Hurt' isn't that bad of a mispronunciation.FIn 2010, Norway sent a guy to Eurovision who sang "My hard is yours" on live television to a billion people. F

For bands I think that will make it overseas...FB.A.P.  I get the feeling they're more popular with international fans than Korean for some reason. 

Also, Hyuna, if she plays on the Asian bimbo/sex symbol part. Cube could've launched her in America after Bubble Pop became viral. 

Wonder Girls with only Sunye, Yubin and Yenny would do a lot better in American markets. Axe Sohee. Keep her only for Korean market. And Lim for Chinese.FLike Money MVFjust seems like a bad Turn Me On ripoff.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

> edit: lol did you just get Call Me Maybe in the UK Enno? It's been in Canada forever and then apparently it was huge in America around beginning of this year



Yeah I heard it for the first time this week lol. 

She's playing a Hot Game

The song isn't bad though.

Not sure Hyuna would be interesting, her english sucks (Pominit Sluts) but she's got something that makes you watch her but on the most part she'd be a bit of a joke, but possibly a well known joke, I swear the girl could sell her image and make it big as a reality star if she wanted.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

Hyuna's attempt in the foreign market will probably be like Paris Hilton's music career imo. she'll release a catchy jam and a few viral videos then go around doing nothing (or back to supporting 4minute in Korea again).

now Enno mentions reality show and I realize Paris has quite a few too


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

Hyuna could be something big internationally if Cube whores her out properly. 

She's got the it-factor Enno is talking about.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2012)

Did they get a new building or something?? looks nice


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

That doesn't look real to me.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe it is


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

Building is kind of small.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2012)

Stop be a cynical little bastard lol . Yeah the first picture looked nice but it's a cafe + studio or some shit like that .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks fine to me lol. 


Nicer than SMs building


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2012)

looks nice but seems like there's only two stories at most? that's kinda small if you consider the amount of artists they have


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit looks epic. It would be cool to work there.


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone have the full picture of this photo of Suzy?


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

marir @ AKP said:
			
		

> If I had a penny for every time someone said something along the lines of, "K Pop is superior to American music because the latter is all about sex, drugs and rock&roll," I'd be giving Bill Gates a run for his money. It's almost cringe-worthy to see how narrow-minded some people can be. No, not all American music is "trashy." If you're deadset on that belief, then I really question what type of American music you've listened to. Sure, some mainstream music may carry that vibe, but not enough to generalize the whole American music scene.
> 
> On another note, some people like to spurt on about how K Pop music is unlike American music, because they tell stories; they're "deep"... Seriously, guys? Most international K Pop fans have no idea what the hell their idols are singing, so I really don't understand this argument. Regardless, using "deepness" as a basis, the American music industry wins, hands down. Why?
> 
> ...



Intelligent life does exist on AKP.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you honey.

/stillcantrepwtf


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2012)

It's fine lol

Wtf it sounds better in Japanese lol . I prefer the Korean MV though .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEe3C_fvGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesn't sound any better or worse than the Korean.

Hyosung


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvMXSEtA6xw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

They just go after Sunggyu on this show lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone with half a brain wouldn't compare American music to Korea. What I find most laughable is how alot of Sm's music is composed by Americans or Europeans so lol at their judging Western music.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh LOL, the beginning heist of RM episode 102 is killing me.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 12, 2012)

Ai wa Move just flows and sounds better than Sarang Move, ia hust.

O Suzy getting another solo ost when will Fei ever get her chance to shine


----------



## Spica (Jul 12, 2012)

Fei will in America. 

She's a goddess that will bloom likeFSooyoung.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2012)

Why is the Volume Up mini so big  All of the other 4minute cds are regular-sized.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2012)

the Action live from Nu'est was actually pretty good despite the song being pretty average

didn't pay too much attention to the syncing but baekho is purty talented

they gots the shinee thing going on, okay song but good performers.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2012)

lol Nu'est's Action reminds me of an anime OST, like a powerup song or something


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2012)

it is haha.

and  @ sunggyu moaning set



koguryo said:


> What other groups are there that are much more popular in Japan than in Korea like Supernova?



i just remembered this post hahaha

isn't Rainbow also more popular in japan?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2012)

Rainbow is barely more popular in Japan, not really on the same level as Supernova and DGNA/The Boss or KARA.

Action's dance break is horrid. I like the song though, Minhyun & Baekho are really great.


----------



## Zach (Jul 13, 2012)

Action is good, but not as good as Face. Going to be hard to beat Face.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm still royally pissed at the fact the CCM's CEO signed a fucking 14 year old girl with no ambition or desire to be a singer.
Number 1
If she doesn't want to be a singer why the fuck did you sign her?
Number 2
She was seen by CCM's batshit crazy, expects to give a Kpop Idol 23,000 euros in Italy and expect her not to get fucking robbed, 1 lightbulb short of a parallel circuit, probably does coke, meth, and speed off a hooker's back every friday night CEO at a fucking *UNDERGROUND* performance.
Number 3
She has *ZERO (0)* talent and/or experience in singing and/or dancing.
Number 4 
She's fucking 14
Number 5 
Shes *FUCKING* *14* 
Number 6
Her age won't permit T-Ara to carry on with their current image. Have you seen Bo peep? If they even *attempted* to put Dani in a MV similar to that the fucking lawsuit is going to hit them so fucking fast they won't even feel it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm just interested in learning more in the case, so don't take my questions as detrimental to your argument I just want to know the facts.

Number 1: Why did she sign it in the first place?

Number 2: Did they give that to them, or did they earn it themselves?  I know they gave it to Eunjung to carry, but 23,000 among that much members isn't that much money for a trip in Europe, especially if it was for the duration of the trip.  Italy is the designer handbag capital of the world, it would be more of a disgrace to send them there with 2,300 Euros and tell them have fun with that for a week.

Number 3: Did you ever hear Teen Top sing?  14 is the age to be developed.  I feel like many of the maknae make great strides into becoming themselves as idols.  Unless she didn't want to be there, being a part of one of the most successful groups in Korea at the age of 14 is a great stepping stone in life regardless if she wants to be an idol in the future or not.

Number 4 and 5: Legal age for consensual sex in Korea is 13, so it's not really pushing it in their standards.  There's an entire group of 14 year olds who have met financial success in Japan (SKE48, even Morning Musume who has survived countless of incantations).  And in that case it's the whole group.

Number 6: Images change, even if an image is liked.  If they keep the image forever that's fucking boring.  Can you imagine Nana from Afterschool in a bright ass puffy dress?  Well that's what she did 100% of the time in Orange Caramel.  They'll abide to her.  No one has a problem with Suzy's cleavage or Sohyun's boobs.  Ever since the days of Abracadabra I feel like the K-pop scene has grown a bit more tolerant of acts.  A bit.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I'm just interested in learning more in the case, so don't take my questions as detrimental to your argument I just want to know the facts.
> 
> Number 1: Why did she sign it in the first place?
> 
> ...



Because Kim Kwang Soo (CCM's CEO) is a borderline p*d*p**** and I wouldn't be surprised if she comes out to say he fucking forced her.

The money wasn't for the entire trip if I recall correctly it was for the day or for 2 days.

At Age 14 they would have had the ambition or desire to be a singer, she has none.

Still doesn't change the fact that the 2nd youngest member is still going to be 5 years her elder.

They can't do the cute and playful image until she's old enough to be seen in MV's like Bo Peep which would be about 5 years since Bo Peep is restricted to people 19+ in Korea. If they even attempted the cute and playful image for more than 1 album and a mini album the original 7's careers are going right down the shitter.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Because Kim Kwang Soo (CCM's CEO) is a borderline p*d*p**** and I wouldn't be surprised if she comes out to say he fucking forced her.
> 
> The money wasn't for the entire trip if I recall correctly it was for the day or for 2 days.
> 
> ...



That doesn't answer my question, if she signed willingly, then why not?  Why are you to judge if she's not talented if she hasn't even been an active member in the group yet? 

This is also incriminating; why is she training if she doesn't want to be a singer/rapper/etc.



> On June 4th, a representative of Core Contents Media stated, “T-ara’s new member, Dani, grew up in the United States ever since she was four years old. However, she will now be residing in Korea to focus on practicing and become active as a member of T-ara.”
> 
> *Dani is said to be practicing choreography and rapping for nearly 7 hours a day to improve her skills. In addition, she is said to be spending time with her parents by visiting various places in Korea to learn more about Korea’s culture before her official debut.*
> 
> Meanwhile, Dani will be featuring in T-ara’s new music video which is scheduled to release in July. She will officially join T-ara’s activities in December.



Hey, based on the reports of how much idols make in general (slightly disproved by the fact Yoona was reported to earn 3.5 million USD in the first half of 2012 O_O) that's a BLESSING to get 23,000 of spending money.  People get pickpocketed everyday in Italy, shit, you can't just not give people money to prevent them from getting pickpocketed.  That's like me not giving you a car to prevent you from getting in a car accident.  I'm sure when SISTAR came to Hawaii they got some amount to spend, and for the company even to THINK about the idols' free time to spend money is a victory in any arena

Why does their playful image not work again?  Every group has gone through that playful stage, KARA basically switches in and out of playful to sporty to sexy to playful again and they are doing wonderful.  Even 4minute and at one point BEG had a "playful" theme to them.  I hated SNSD's stupid Oh! shit, but I still love them as a group.  Fans will be fans.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff said:


> That doesn't answer my question, if she signed willingly, then why not?  Why are you to judge if she's not talented if she hasn't even been an active member in the group yet?
> 
> This is also incriminating; why is she training if she doesn't want to be a singer/rapper/etc.
> 
> ...



Doing the cute and playful thing for 5 years straight?
Theres no way in hell thats going to work out.

And exactly Gyuri from Kara was only worth 30 million won last year which is only about 24 thousand USD.
Thus further proving Kim Kwang Soo is indeed a fucking idiot.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2012)

Gyuri isn't even most popular one, of course she's not worth that much.  You consider how much endorsements, appearances, CMs, etc some of the other members do and you see how much Gyuri does, of course she's only worth that much.  You don't even have to be talented to make more money than Gyuri, just need to have a face people will PAY to see (point in case: AKB48's Acchan who I think has less talent than a bag of rocks makes in the six-digit amount in USD in one year, as does Mariko sama and Kojiharu).

And T-ara can get away with edgier stuff.  Minzy was grinding low since she was 15 with CL in Please Don't Go.  Jiyoung from KARA was popping her shit around since she was 16 or so.  Sohyun, well, I can find gifs of Sohyun which will make you think she's not her age.  Suzy debuted at 16 as well with tighter clothes and kept up with the rest of her sexy members, which, btw are at a minimum 4 years older than her.  so it's not a stretch to say they can try edgier stuff with her starting from December even.

Have faith, if all fans felt like you the CEO would just say fuck off and disband them.  Not like he gives a shit lol.


----------



## Spica (Jul 13, 2012)

If people are going to pull in Gyulmegamisama in this Dani-shit then address her as Gyulmegamisama.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff the dude picked Dani up on the street and promised to make her an idol. The shit is dodgy beyond belief.

Also the lost money is laughable, Eunjung apparently lost all the money when she left her bag unattended for half an hour. All of it basically smells of bullshit.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> *Jeff the dude picked Dani up on the street and promised to make her an idol. The shit is dodgy beyond belief.*
> 
> Also the lost money is laughable, Eunjung apparently lost all the money when she left her bag unattended for half an hour. All of it basically smells of bullshit.



This I didn't know.  That has sketch written all over it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2012)

lol Dani is probably gonna be a forced useless addition really. Can you see her adding anything another than looks and youth at this point? They forced her into the group after 'SEEING HER ON THE STREET' and forced her the lead role of the Day by Day MV even though she couldn't act.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2012)

also how the fuck did Jokwon win an award how much did JYP pay because he was flopping harder than AS on all the charts. Will he cough out $$ for Wooyoung?

 at SISTAR beating Suju today ♥ o how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Spica (Jul 13, 2012)

Not even ELF wants to bingo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

ELF were threatening to beat everyone digitally from now on

I'm surprised Sistar beat them, how are their physical sales?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2012)

like crap, they had 7k in digital and 7k in broadcasting which was what gave them the win


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

Well imo this is fair. It should be about the single and not the album and Sistar destroyed Suju there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol at them when Sistar Won:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

While I'm on the Suju tag:


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff said:


> This I didn't know.  That has sketch written all over it



Thats what I said multiple times, he's a borderline fucking p*d*p****.
And she can't be smart at all if she trusts some man whos probably kicking 50's door down who says he'll make her an idol at a night time underground performance.


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2012)

Sexy, Free & Single is catchy, but the whole 'Bingo' thing makes me laugh every time. I can't take them seriously.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2012)

Slow poke moment: they say "no boys allowed" in GNO.  I always assumed it was a korean adlib.


----------



## Spica (Jul 13, 2012)

Wonder Girls gives fans a lot of this moments. I still am mindblown Nu Shoes is in English.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXTFB0PMdyE&list=UUwpmEwAbLPUHH_9y8JazVnA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, some of that hair


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2012)

wow hyunseung looks terrible.

this sounds like a hot mess disaster;


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

They look awful, like a low tier Teen Top.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2012)

She dropped the ball just like Kim Kwang Soo. 
I don't think I'll ever shut up about him adding new members until either T-Ara disbands or they go back to their original 7.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)

Dani is the most talented member of T-ara

Beast's song is okay . Some good parts , some meh parts .


----------



## Spica (Jul 14, 2012)

So guys, I think Korea's obsession with the ideal beauty is to blame on Argentinian actress Olivia Hussey. 

Apparently she was (and still is?) the most popular foreign actress in SK since she played Juliet in Romeo and Juliet in 1968, a movie that is shown in all Korean high schools from what I've heard, so even young people there know who she is.F

She was the poster child of Korean ideal beauty; small V-shape face, small, narrow high nose, milky white skin, big eyes with double eyelids.  


Which is also why SK keeps comparing all their celebs to her.FF

I haven't even heard of her name before Kpop came into my life.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like it, I've seen her nose on a few girls. I wonder who the guy is that Korea idolises then?

Midnight Sun sounds okay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWp_oiJIbts[/YOUTUBE]
Vocals are abit weak, tho maybe it's just the quality. Hyunseung sounds really whiny on this.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 14, 2012)

Shin Se-kyung in the next running man episode, body is ready for extreme awkwardness


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Shin Se-kyung in the next running man episode, body is ready for extreme awesomeness



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

She's so freaking weird


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)

I loved her in RM . She's quite amazing tbh!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 14, 2012)

She's one of the worst RM guests ever. She has tainted the episodes she has been on, ruining the episode with chae tae hyun, who is one of the funniest guys ever.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

The problem with pretty girls is they need to be interesting otherwise it's just that, they stand around getting hit on. Like Min Jung who was the same, pretty but boring. Why can't we have Hyori types on the show.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2012)

What do you guys think is better?
RM, SH, or WGM?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)

If Hyori didn't do FO then she'd be the same as every other pretty girl , same with Jihyo . Being a permanent member helps them break out of the mold and shed their pretty image .

SSK was weird yet interesting but each to their own .

Kagawa probably thinks Lizzy was the best thing ever to happen to RM .

Ego : 1n2d season 1 and RM


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 14, 2012)

Completely different kind of shows.

Obvious choice is RM for me.

@Ennoea Agreed, Its clear why the PD's made Ji Hyo a permanent member, she does bring a lot too RM.

@Hust, Lizzy flopped in RM - she had no role.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

Hyori was the same when she went on one ep of Xmen ages ago, within a minute she was beating Kang Ho Dong lol for going over the top. 

Lol Lizzy, all she did was the Oppaaa thing. I'm thinking of great female guest but Shin Bong Sun kinda owned.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2012)

Bong Sun could make a snail crossing the road funny.
She's not to be underestimated.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2012)

> RM, SH, or WGM?



SH is boring unless you like the guests, WGM is okay but wait to feel the pain when your ship sinks


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hyori was the same when she went on one ep of Xmen ages ago, within a minute she was beating Kang Ho Dong lol for going over the top.
> 
> Lol Lizzy, all she did was the Oppaaa thing. I'm thinking of great female guest but Shin Bong Sun kinda owned.



She was hilarious, that broom attack


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hyori was the same when she went on one ep of Xmen ages ago, within a minute she was beating Kang Ho Dong lol for going over the top.
> 
> Lol Lizzy, all she did was the Oppaaa thing. I'm thinking of great female guest but Shin Bong Sun kinda owned.



Pretty much every female idol on Xmen was boss as hell though . The show demanded them to be aggressive and vocal .

Best female guests : Hyori/Hara/SBS

Special mentions for being adorable as hell : SSK and Park Bo Young


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2012)

i liked se kyung's awkwardness bahaha

but yeah Bong Sun is definitely the best (excluding Jihyo of course)

the broom scene had me laughing so hard i was crying 

she also forms a couple line and trolls the shit out of you.

for other female guests... Yuri was amusing, but had the benefit of being alone

a huuuge problem i'd say is that they have to share with other female guests to do couple runs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjxghGExZuo[/YOUTUBE]

omgggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2012)

LOL I've been hearing that song everywhere and I never realized it was by FM/JB


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2012)

just heard t-ara day by day on MDC music  woooow, the rapping gave me a boner


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2012)

Definitely becoming a top tier bias



Yes..umm..umm..umm i'm not hungaryy lool 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdn0BOHq9KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jul 15, 2012)

So I'm gonna probably end up doing one of two things, either Kpop dance covers on youtube or apply to be a translator with some fansite.  Which one?


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2012)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdn0BOHq9KI[/YOUTUBE]



hnnnghhhh'd so hard


----------



## Spica (Jul 15, 2012)

Alice is adorable. My current bias in HV with Lime.



And lolol, are SONEs stupid or what. What's so confusing with what he meant?



He's telling them to eat more chicken.



Wonder what his opinion on Korea's S-curve women is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Venus Hobbies including watching the Mirror and Eating lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2012)

hello venus are hilarious, easily one of the better girl groups at variety and they just debuted two months ago!

karasia aired in Japan, idk which ones are up but my fave solo is (BB JING)


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

I love all the solos, DSP has promised to release them all before their next Korean album, but let's see if they actually do the pricks.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 15, 2012)

tbh I doubt KARA will comeback this year, esp with how DSP is promoting so far.

I bet DSP thanks jesus every night for KARA exploding in Japan because damn, they have so many flops & made so many losses it's ridiculous. A-jax is easily the weakest performing debut from a well known company and idt Purety (or w/e their name is) will make it big in Japan so quickly (and they have a Kor debut to do this year too I think).

as for Rainbow, sadly irrelevant and pushing back their comeback to like Fall is gonna push them to the bottom of the girl group rankings. Especially since Secret will probably comeback in the fall (as well as another T-ara comeback and probably the finished full release of 2ne1).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

Dsp are failure, Rainbow had finally become somewhat relevant last year and then DSP just stopped promotions in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 15, 2012)

Oppa gangnam style lol , so catchy!

Yoo Jae Suk at the end


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2012)

does anyone have a link to Nu'est doing Action for Inki?

that's the only performance i can't find


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UchO-w8DPWs[/YOUTUBE]
Here you go, Nueast channeling their inner Backstreet boy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2012)

putting ren's skinny legs in shorts 

thanks enno :3


----------



## Zach (Jul 15, 2012)

Ren needs to do something about those legs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]

OPPA GANGNAM STYLE

I wish i knew what that meant

but this clearly beats out To You for best dance of the year


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

Wiki says Gangnam is the most affluent area in Korea so basically Gangnam style means he's loaded and fashionable and so all the single shallow ladies can come and get it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2012)

lol makes sense


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the dance is that "I've caught you with a rope" dance you see in the movies, maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2012)

Ennoa, who's that throwing the pitch in your sig?
If I had to call a name just by looking at her legs I would say its Hyomin, but it looks more like Gyuri.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2012)

It's Jessica. XD

Hyomin's legs are waaaaay better

Though speaking of Hyomin, does she look different to anyone?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2012)

Different how Shroomofnudity?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2012)

Somebody just said Seungyeon is Hyomin's twin.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2012)

Ikje said:


>



 **


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2012)

Hyomin looks different? She needs to stop shaving her jaw or whatever , at this rate she'll start looking like SJP


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Hyomin looks different? She needs to stop shaving her jaw or whatever , at this rate she'll start looking like SJP



yeah that's sorta the idea i'm getting

I liked her pre-surgery, stupid CCM 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opFe1WJGZRo[/YOUTUBE]

lolnicole i want to mute this, but she's rocking the dance


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2012)

I already loved Nicole, my Kara bias. Now I love her even morepek Those moves to "Beat it" So epic.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2012)

lol we had to do the "Beat It" dance for the audition for our dance team


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

not a fan of Nicole's voice sadly, but her bod is amazing.

Is there any upload of Gyuri's solo or Seungyeon's?


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, Nicole did great. I actually like her voice, it's pretty cute.FHer English has really deteriorated in Korea.  

She's a good dancer too.FAnd that camera-use. My eyes like.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy damn I knew she was a good dancer but not that good 

This makes me want to look up those songs SNSD covered maybe, two years ago or so.


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2012)

Everything about Nicole is perfection She's got one of the cutest faces I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2012)

Her without make-up on Invincible Youth that one time (when Hara had to take care of hte mushrooms with her fellow KARA members) was super cute/pretty if I remember correctly.

I'll try to find it on youtube.


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Her without make-up on Invincible Youth that one time (when Hara had to take care of hte mushrooms with her fellow KARA members) was super cute/pretty if I remember correctly.
> 
> I'll try to find it on youtube.



Haven't seen it, find it for me. She actually makes short hair look great which isn't often for me. She looks great with long hair too.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2012)

Zach said:


> Haven't seen it, find it for me. *She actually makes short hair look great* which isn't often for me. She looks great with long hair too.



I'll try; I have it on my computer maybe I can just snip it or something.  I'll find the episode # and go from there.

I agree with the short hair thing.  Although shorter hair on a girl makes me giddy in general, Nicole pulls it off really well.


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicole has the kind of contagious smiling face I really like.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> Nicole has the kind of contagious smiling face I really like.



You have the right taste Spica


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

So I recently got into songs like G.NA's 2HOTFand I can't unhear her singing 'vagina'. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz9T-pj6iwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> .



If only more idols had the courage that Gyuri has to reprimand crazy antis

She's my hero


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

For Spica.


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

^That's not Zelo.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

That is Zelo

He just got rid of his pasta hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

one thing I realized about KARA when watching this concert tho, don't give them dance breaks. Speed Up was a hot mess lol! They're best doing fun or cutesy stuff without sharp choreo, their appeal is being fun, fresh & friendly. They're all decent dancers in their solos but as a group they look messy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

They didn't practice Speed Up's dance break enough, solo wise they've shown they can do it but I agree, fast dance breaks are a bit messy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyuri and Ham's solos:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l72RgOPpNAQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn Hyuna is popular, Troublemaker live has nearly 5m views:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWzyZYyV0hY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That is Zelo
> 
> He just got rid of his pasta hair.



 It cannot be, my Zelo does not have such masculine cheekbones. 



Noona won't accept it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

karasia full thing is on this channel:


I think Seungyeon's solo song is actually my favorite of all the five, Jing's a close second, I like this acoustic thing she's doing, her voice is perfect for it. Gyulsama's is third, not really a fan of Nicole & Hara's solos sadly.


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyuri showing the haters wisdom


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

The solos are all of good quality which is the best thing, I really want 5 MV's and promos for each.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2012)

A weird ass AKP article . What is this even supposed to mean..



> Followers who saw the photo commented, ?She just showed off one of her shoulders but her sexiness is exploding?, ?She keeps getting prettier?, and ?*Even Singaporeans will fall in love with her looks*?.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2012)

well then

RA have you fallen in love with her looks


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2012)

Just watched all of the episodes of "A Gentleman's Dignity".  First drama I've watched since "You're Beautiful"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a friend whose been watching that, he loves it.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2012)

Jonghyun has been doing a pretty decent job, I actually watched because I wanted to see how he'd be at acting.  The actress that debuted in the series is pretty cute too.  The bromance between the 4 main actors has been the best though.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanna start watching Bridal Mask but I keep forgetting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> well then
> 
> RA have you fallen in love with her looks



Whose the article about?


----------



## Spica (Jul 16, 2012)

^She looks like a really awkward Seohyun and that's saying something.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2012)

Spica, who the hell is that in your set.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2012)

^I'm pretty sure that's the third time someone has asked that in this thread 

everyone is in love with angela baby because of you spica

also everyone tell Spica happy birthday


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Speaker!

Have a great one


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy nameday Spica.


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Spica, who the hell is that in your set.



Angelababy, a Chinese actress/model.  



NudeShroom said:


> ^I'm pretty sure that's the third time someone has asked that in this thread
> 
> everyone is in love with angela baby because of you spica
> 
> also everyone tell Spica happy birthday



You should see my reputation and visitor messages.  Angelababy really catches people's eyes. 

Thank you Cara! You were the only one here who did it on the right date too. 



Hustler said:


> Happy birthday Speaker!
> 
> Have a great one



Thanks 



♚Ego♚ said:


> Happy nameday Spica.



Thankyuu!


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

Angelababy is perfect

Also happy bday


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Zach you two timer.
I thought you said Nicole was perfect.
Don't mess her around.


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

I like Angelababy but she has an old lady voice.


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Zach you two timer.
> I thought you said Nicole was perfect.
> Don't mess her around.


Nicole, Angelababy, Hyosung, Gyuri, and Victoria are all perfect


Spica said:


> I like Angelababy but she has an old lady voice.



Never heard it.


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't hear it.FEver. Angelababy is to be looked, not heard.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 17, 2012)

Are any of you dancers from Washington DC, New Jersey, LA, Chicago, Hawaii or Seattle?  I am a part of Movement Lifestyle's Street Team promoting theTOUR Season 2 and I have a code you can use to get 10% off.

I feel like a bot.  If you don't know Movement Lifestyle they are a dance company and they have a group of amazing dancers.  Shaun Evaristo(Taeyang/Big Bang choreo), Lyle Beniga(Kim Hyun Joong, Big Bang/Taeyang/Exo-K), Kyle Hanagami(Nu'est, Jokwon, After School), Ellen Kim(Kim Hyun Joong.)  I just made this post Kpop related  They also have different dancers from different dance crews of ABDC sometimes and full-time.

If you are interested in the code then PM me.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Spica~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2012)

oh nope. she's very bland & boring to me.

Happy Birthday Spica, enjoy Jello in new bap teaser


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> Are any of you dancers from Washington DC, New Jersey, LA, Chicago, Hawaii or Seattle?  I am a part of Movement Lifestyle's Street Team promoting theTOUR Season 2 and I have a code you can use to get 10% off.
> 
> I feel like a bot.  If you don't know Movement Lifestyle they are a dance company and they have a group of amazing dancers.  Shaun Evaristo(Taeyang/Big Bang choreo), Lyle Beniga(Kim Hyun Joong, Big Bang/Taeyang/Exo-K), Kyle Hanagami(Nu'est, Jokwon, After School), Ellen Kim(Kim Hyun Joong.)  I just made this post Kpop related  They also have different dancers from different dance crews of ABDC sometimes and full-time.
> 
> If you are interested in the code then PM me.



Dude you know I am from Hawaii


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait what was the other BAP track then?

Happy Birthday Spica, you killa killa killa hay


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2012)

the standard one week before album release additional track they'll perform on live stages


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh nope. she's very bland & boring to me.



Singaporeans must be so hard to please


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2012)

we really are.

She's very pretty though. I'm just very bored by most of 4minute in general.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

B.A.P teaser sounds good


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Things I love about the BAP teaser:

No emo rubbish, collar grabbing, whiny nonsense.
It's colourful without being cutesy or anything.
It doesn't sound generic
They can dance and have the right attitude to actually make the song count rather than trying to get by like 95% of other boygroups.

So I'm excited


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

Things I love about BAP teaser:

- Zelo
- ???
- Zelo





I told my aunt I wanted to go down to Singapore and she's like, "that country is just for shopping and clubbing, brand names everywhere damn, nothing to see".


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Food , amazing food


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Philippines looks amazing, so many beaches. The inner fish just wants to swim in it.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Beaches are over rated lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

It's because you live in Australia.

I do like beaches but mostly I just love to swim.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah man i'm surrounded by them and i'm not much of a beach person anyway 

Salt water burns the shit out of your eyes , waves hitting you , hot , makes you exhausted as hell . What's there to like about it??

Go to a pool


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

Australia only has kangaroos and things that will kill you.F


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

I hate pools and I have crazy stamina, I could spend a whole day and not get tired, in fact I have countless times.


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

I love beaches. Closest beach is like a 10 hour drive


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

The closest beach to me is Blackpool and it sucks. I do have a few lakes and rivers near me but the damn weather has been really cold so I haven't been able to go.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol that was like when I went Canada . My cousins took me to all the lake sides , I was like really? lol I preferred that to the beaches though , something different .



Spica said:


> Australia only has kangaroos and things that will kill you.F



Boss as country tbh

You don't know how amazing it is until you visit , given that you don't die on the first day


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish it was cold here. Our summers are brutal. I was glad it was cloudy and rainy all last week after the many months of nonstop heat and sunshine. Now we are back to the heat


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't understand tourists coming to Norway. Blablabla,FI don't care how beautiful fjords are they, they are boring.

And climbing stupid mountains get old after you turn 10.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol, Spica tourists come to give you someone to laugh at while they're climbing your mountains.


----------



## Spica (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone except Danish people can climb mountains.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Hust is a real traveler. Australia does sound amazing but then it has abit of a rep for being slightly xenophobic. Though yeah I might die of a Spider bite or getting shot.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust is a real traveler. Australia does sound amazing but then it has abit of a rep for being slightly xenophobic. Though yeah I might die of a Spider bite or getting shot.



Not at all . Only reason people say that is because Australian crowd is very hostile to any other country when it comes to sports .

It's a very laid back country over all . No spiders during winter lol .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2012)

loltourists

xenophobia in DC? we want you to come see our superiority


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't really buy the accusation of xenophobia either since it has so many different ethnicities. I'm not bothered by insects, I've lived happily in Pakistan, I can live anywhere.

I've heard everyone is really fit in Aussie land, is this true Hust?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol I hear that from everyone . Australian women are pretty damn beautiful , I only realised that after watching some chavvy shows from Britain . 

No offense!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Zach said:


> Nicole, Angelababy, Hyosung, Gyuri, and Victoria are all perfect
> 
> 
> Never heard it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

> Australian women are pretty damn beautiful , I only realised that after watching some chavvy shows from Britain



Lol it depends, alot of girls are beautiful but they act incredibly poorly.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol it depends, alot of girls are beautiful but they act incredibly poorly.



Pretty much and it's such a turn off


----------



## koguryo (Jul 17, 2012)

Korean girls with Australian accents are hot


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Alot of Aussie Asians are really hot from what I've seen.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

There are so many of them here especially next to where I live lol


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

I like british accents but dislike aussie ones lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

FNC has hit it big, two members of CNBlue in huge dramas, the drama with Minhyuk is a national drama with over 40% ratings, obviously he's not a main character but it'll help their popularity.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

The FNC girls are really cute too . Hope their music delivers .



Zach said:


> I like british accents but dislike aussie ones lol


----------



## Zach (Jul 17, 2012)

At least you have a cute and feminine voice Leo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2012)

Jungah is openly flirting with so many young male idols. Shawols are so pressed and jealous over Onew tweeting her non stop and her saying they should meet for a meal


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

One thing I like about Korea, they like their noonas.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> One thing I like about Korea, they like their noonas.



I like Seungyeon noona


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I like Seungyeon noona



Everyone in K-pop is your noona


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2012)

Not Dani.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_S4kXajO3M[/YOUTUBE]

How did I miss this?  Sungyeol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKmjS4Hyxs&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Hoya just moved up my list of top Kpop dancers with this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7auOC26Sgag[/YOUTUBE]

I liked this


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> No spiders during winter lol .


I disagree. There was a spider walking on my english exam yesterday.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2012)

New BAP mini-album.  No Mercy using some guitar riff I can't really place, but since I'm really into 70s - 80s rock these days I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2012)

omg this is so good, it's about Sunny.
I hope he makes a whole series of these.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MhrFhFkDmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2012)

that faister chick just trolled the One Direction fandom and linked them to A Pink's Hush after the trolling was done


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

What did she do?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2012)

Him-fucking-chan
I'm the worst yongguk stan ever
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxPb3z76uAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What did she do?



said one member was leaving and got the #savethismember to trend worldwide 

i'm dying they're worse than elfs look at the comments  most of the drama was on twitter though


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2012)

I really like No mercy , Zelo is too talented .

Lol at trolling OD fans


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

> said one member was leaving and got the #savethismember to trend worldwide



How many followers does she have that she trolled so many people or is it because she's a mod of ONTD? Lol anyway, ugh I can't stand OD though, Harry Styles is a disgusting waste of space.


----------



## Spica (Jul 18, 2012)

Best day ever.

B.A.P.Fcomes out with new MV.FZelo looks great, still as young as ever. 

My face is no longer zitty. 

I got featured on Tumblr. Falmost 5k notes in one of my pieces, even strangers tweetin' about me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2012)

she just gets a lot of people to RT her a lot idk how she does it it's hilarious 

idt she's a mod at ontd/omona/whatever tho. i remember when she trolled omona with the boys leaked audio only for everyone to be rick rolled


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

> I got featured on Tumblr. Falmost 5k notes in one of my pieces, even strangers tweetin' about me



Link please:33

She's good at trolling lol.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 18, 2012)

It has been 2 years for me since I got out this craze. Is Kpop really that boring? Or is it me... 

Ever since DB5K disbanded, I hardly find any group listenworthy. Including DBSK of course -_- Ever SHINee doesn't do it for me after Lucifer


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2012)

got $200 ticket for SBS KPOP Fest~  im broke


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Depends LoveScream, Shinee have been boring forever. Try F(x), 2NE1, BAP, Infinite, Secret, T-ara or Sistar.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Depends LoveScream, Shinee have been boring forever. Try F(x), 2NE1, BAP, Infinite, Secret, T-ara or Sistar.



f(x), been there done that  SM Entertainment is quite a borefest atm.

2NE1 is not my cup of tea. I'd honestly say that I used to bash them like shit. But that's like me hating Apple - once the crowd started to proclaim them to be the best of EVERYTHING, I start to hate them for no real other reason than that  But no seriously, their music is just not my cup of tea...

BAP, heard a lot about them. Shall check them out later.

Infinite, Tablo's boyband right? I followed them during their debut. Catchy song, haven't heard their stuff after that though.

Secret, T-ara & Sistar - Ever since their debut, it was all "meh" for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

I love You was pretty good:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUrUPzLm5SI[/YOUTUBE]

BAP:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tLooPlf2Sw[/YOUTUBE]

Always try Infinite:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpT4EkgSIQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqC8AmuZuLI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Bang:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qnV55LUFVM[/YOUTUBE]
Best BB Song since Haru Haru.

Sistar:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ZHXVp_wUE[/YOUTUBE]

Miss A:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzYz9XRWcl8[/YOUTUBE]

Wondergirls:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EZTUYwjWBs[/YOUTUBE]

F(x):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8I8QGFA1oM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

Then there's always Hyuna and her crack songs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-zRAQmKUkI[/YOUTUBE]
Hyunseung is really creepy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsWl1--Niyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2012)

If you don't even like one then you've moved on Lovescream.

Also Tablo's solo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmX-K7eadM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2012)

BYG I think you're adorable, but the cornrows aren't working. 

Also I'm not big on No Mercy, but Zelo kills it.

edit; and lol @ how tiny the others are.  Zelo probably isn't 183 but he does make them look small.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If you don't even like one then you've moved on Lovescream.
> 
> Also Tablo's solo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmX-K7eadM[/YOUTUBE]



I could never dislike Tablo  I was quite surprised that he went to YG instead of his own production company 

*Bad Boy* isn't the best song of Big Bang since Haru Haru imo  That's TONIGHT!

I now know why I think it's so freakin' boring now:_ It's still the same damn autotune_. Maybe each song isn't necessarily bad, but ever since Big Bang's Keotjimal came out - KPop never really changed? It's always autotune, dance, electronica. Apparently, some people never grow tired of it? The whole industry is infected by it and there's no innovation in music or whatsoever. 

Kudos for KPop to be so popular these days, but the Hallyu Wave is beyond it's peak now. JPop never had a... Nippon tsunami (), but to me Jpop will always have it's own creativity and their own swing at some genre. Something that I never really experienced with KPop.

I honestly enjoy Tohoshinki (before they split) and BoA in Japan more than in Korea. I know their Japanese songs by heart, while I'm having a hard time liking their Korean songs on an album besides the title-tracks. Even the non-existent Tenjochiki (CSJH The Grace). 

The *only* Korean album I truly liked as whole is Alex's _My Vintage Romance_ pek [edit] Darn, no - I also like Epik High's _Remapping the Human Soul_ and _LOVESCREAM_. 

PS: WG's new song is so not like them


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2012)

Listen to Hello Venus and A-pink


----------



## AsunA (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh damn. BAP blondies! Now.. Only if they looked like Jaejoong back in the 'O' days *_*


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh BAP, and to think, I used to make fun of pedonoonas..... 'sigh'


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> Oh BAP, and to think, I used to make fun of pedonoonas..... 'sigh'



to be fair they were definitely going for the sexy look more in this MV


----------



## Spica (Jul 18, 2012)

Lovescream: FZelo > Jaejoong 

And, yeah, some people never tire of the genre they listen to. Jpop is a worse offender than Kpop at that field. 

Noda: I didn't think I would become a pedonoona at age 19.


----------



## Zach (Jul 18, 2012)

Epik High was quite epic.

Tablo


----------



## koguryo (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

Hust won't be happy.

In what way are JJ project and Exo K the best looking idols? All plain as hell.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 19, 2012)

Exo M are heaps better looking than K.

Was that out of rookie groups or...?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone know any Kdramas that have a University setting?  Not high school or people that have jobs but just college students.

Edit: No "Heartstrings" or "Gumiho"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Venus are the best looking rookie group lbr.


----------



## Spica (Jul 19, 2012)

Guys, every Chinese person I know are useless.  

Do any of you know about any good country rock Chinese songs (other languages are also fine)?FLike Me, In. I'll be damned if a country of 1 billion people plusplus aren't making country rock.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2012)

koguryo said:


>



Flawless queen is flawless but 

RA : Yup


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

> Exo M are heaps better looking than K.
> 
> Was that out of rookie groups or...?



I think it was out of all male idols, they beat Shinee and 2PM apparently, two other plain looking groups.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 19, 2012)

Best looking male group goes to beast/infinite/dgna imo


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol Dani can't speak Korean.



> MC: What do you think Dani's charm is?
> (Me expecting them to answer that she's really good at dancing/singing/rapping. Instead...)
> So Yeon: First of all, her visual. *Also her body!* And the best thing is that T-ARA's average age went down!



Okay Soyeon...


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol Dani , I actually feel sorry for her . Where are her parents man?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_PyPP5f6ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2012)

Soyeon, Dani's not gonna be having much of a body bc she'll be barely getting the required needs of a growing teenage girl jfc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

She's what 12-13? Shouldn't exactly boast about her body because it's abit inappropriate.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2012)

also Guilty is quite possibly the best k-pop song of the year imo jfc who the fuck did Seungyeon kill to get that sick track.

Taeyeon is probably seething with jealousy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

And people were saying that the solos would be embarrassing and that DSP shouldn't bother.



> KARA’s Park Gyuri is drawing a lot of attention by saying that she was asked to have plastic surgery.
> Park appeared in the July 21 episode of KBS’s Do Dream and made the audience curious by saying, “I look more mature than the other members. If I hear someone saying why I’m in the group, I tend to lose self-confidence.”
> She also surprised the entire crew by saying, “I went to an agency with my parents to sign a contract before I debuted. But they brought me a cosmetic surgery estimate with the contract and said that I wouldn’t be able to debut unless I had plastic surgery.”
> “I was so sad to hear things like that in front of my parents.”



Apparently this was SME since Gyuri was part of SME once.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2012)

the only thing i was skeptical of were the rumored producers for the solos but it doesnt seem like any of those producers wrote these songs


----------



## Zach (Jul 19, 2012)

Gyuri doesn't need plastic surgery smh


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2012)

Taeyeon could sing a Gangkiz song and own digitally and lol at Gyul needing surgery


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

The producers were fake probably, but there's a severe lack of info on the solos. Idk DSP is just dragging their feet about it.

I don't think it was a special case, seems more like some obligation that comes with the contract.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hs-VREF_DQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
I miss this.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Lol best days 

I miss so many people on variety shows . It's one reason I haven't been watching any lately 

Gyuri/Kang Hodong/Mc Mong/Daesung


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

I just miss 09, the idols weren't so big so they were on alot of shows together and well SGB was great. Now it's the odd ep of Come to Play we get and zero interactions between idols. I really dislike it.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I just miss 09, the idols weren't so big so they were on alot of shows together and well SGB was great. Now it's the odd ep of Come to Play we get and zero interactions between idols. I really dislike it.



Yg has a pitchfork up his ass to let his artists do special stages or guest on shows with other idols . When was the last time Snsd was on a variety show except RM? 

We barely even get rookie interactions nowadays , it sucks!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2012)

And we do get it B1a4/Dal Shabet it's pretty much a mess.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 19, 2012)

koguryo said:


> Anyone know any Kdramas that have a University setting?  Not high school or people that have jobs but just college students.
> 
> Edit: No "Heartstrings" or "Gumiho"



Lovestory in Harvard? It has Kim Tae Hee  I haven't watched it myself yet... Couldn't bring myself to stream episode 2. Though I have heard that it's quite a K-classic


----------



## Spica (Jul 19, 2012)

The rest.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOJQrvFIfds&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQg6RCmRB_c&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hs-VREF_DQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oze-OmsCuXw[/YOUTUBE]
Oh Gyulsama.  She delivers such witty punchlines.

"There's a rumour that if I was 170 cm, I would change the face of the Korean entertainment industry." 

I love how instead of directly down on others, she's just talking highly about herself. Like when Narsha said she needed to grow up before getting that sexy line and Gyulsama is like, "How much more attractive will I be when that happens?" 

And Nicole when asked who is prettier; "I'm still.. need alive... I'm scared."F


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I just miss 09, the idols weren't so big so they were on alot of shows together and well SGB was great. Now it's the odd ep of Come to Play we get and zero interactions between idols. I really dislike it.



That was the peak. Everything has been going downhill since Lim entered the scene.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2012)

Gyuri?
Need plastic surgery?
Plastic surgery would probably *ruin* Gyuri.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 19, 2012)

I need a haircut, what's a good male idol haircut you guys have seen?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2012)

^Tiger JK perm style 

I love mbc for uploading EVERYTHING

otherwise i would have never seen this


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone else get a fantasy MMO vibe when they listen to Day by Day?


----------



## Zach (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgJPpVIGl2E&list=UUU10enJ5EnjliSvfxNIwyMg&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Tiger JK perm style



My hair isn't long enough for that  I would though.  Right now it's only like long 'Secret Garden' Hyunbin style.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlG7reZjxyM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Seungho  What is he bad at?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2012)

oh Big Hit Ent's girl group (that has been pushed back from 2010 or w/e)


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, my old dance school in Korea changed a lot.  They changed their name and I think the new person in charge is a backup dancer.  They have videos up from Block B, Nine Muses and Chocolat wishing them luck with the opening.  It's really weird for me to see their studio so nice.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2012)

Koguryo, your Korean?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2012)

I am half-Korean


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2012)

Half full, or half empty?


----------



## Fran (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stpp2XGMhuw[/YOUTUBE]

Baek Ji Young still looking fineeeee at her age. I'm still hearing this song everywhere 2 months later, from cars to coffee shops to the bus.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2012)

So what songs are popular in Korea Fran? Meaning played alot in the streets etc.


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2012)

Wasn't that song banned for being sexist towards guys?  

A men's rights group or something complained about guys being treated as dogs.


----------



## Zach (Jul 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> Wasn't that song banned for being sexist towards guys?
> 
> A men's rights group or something complained about guys being treated as dogs.





They should be complaining about wives having their husbands whipped


----------



## Fran (Jul 20, 2012)

Electric shock fx
good boy bjy
bad boy mighty mouth... well maybe last month...it was crazy every shop in gwangju was rocking it 
Like this wonder girl 
Cant go a day without hearing these


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2012)

> Upon Seo In Guk’s honest confession, MC Lee Young Ja and Gong Hyun Jin called Eunji on the spot. They asked the same question “Do you really not have any feelings for Seo In Guk?” to Eunji and her response was short and clear, “No.”  Lee Young Ja tried once again and asked Eunji, “What is your ideal guy like? Is it not Seo In Guk?” She responded, “No.”
> 
> Before hanging up the phone, Eunji added in a humorous manner, “It’s a little burdensome. I hope Seo In Guk could control his feelings.” Eunji’s clear rejection made everyone in the car burst out into laughter.





/phew


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 21, 2012)

Dont know if this posted yet but Sunny be leaving IY2....

A case of abandoning a sinking ship...?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 21, 2012)

They admitted to keeping Sunny for ratings anyway 

Waiting for Suzy to leave as well , if she hasn't already


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2012)

Jay Park to come to Australia in September.
Actually sobbing and crying.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj61MiRGDBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIGhwQtd-c&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 21, 2012)

So I went to Impact Challenge today (a huge mall) and they were playing Volume Up and Fantastic Baby in the grand hall where there was a discount mass/expo or something FThe Boys/Ma Boy were playing on all the Samsung/LG screens. 







And I already mentioned I'm taller than most women here, but I found out I'm taller than most guys as well.  The only ones taller than me usually wear huge insoles/high shoes  

Because of that people can recognize I'm foreign and keeps giving me freeFstuff. Other than chocolate, I got a free manicure and a makeup session in Impact. The saleslady who did my manicure was selling a bunch of Korean stuff (hugeeee poster of Dara and Kim Tae Hee). 

Forced to sell for a brand she has no interest in, and seeing I wasn't interested in what they had to offer (they only have pink stuff) she was bitching about how bad Korean makeup is (because the styles and techniques are only suitable for them, but people here are trying to recreate it, badly lol). 

Lots of eyeliner, god freaking eyeliner. Most Thai people have bigger eyes than East Asian but they go crazy with eyeliner and mascara, especially with the Hallyu-craze sweeping ffff Absolutely not necessary.

They also use lots of pink shades, with full blush on their cheeks (because of the doll-coveted look). I prefer coral/earth tones and only blush on my cheek-bones but the saleslady said that pink full cheeks were in vogue in Asia and coral/earth tones were a European thing  And people are using too light foundation/powder. 

Why not doing makeup that suits your face baaah Make yourself look better, not look like something else.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 21, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIGhwQtd-c&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]



omg I finally figured what's bothering me about this vid... apart from the horrible styling. There's no choreo haha  lol I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think this MV might've benefited a little from some dancing in a box...just a little


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2012)

beast mv was tragic and that whole dance in the middle with random ppl and a dj that's focused on for a while has been done by TRENDSETTERS ORANGE CARAMEL

meanwhile BoA's choreo looks gr8


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dayum Boa, way to remind me you can dance.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 22, 2012)

Boa's dancing is just.....Wow, she's definitely one of the best in the industry.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 22, 2012)

i hope the guy who dances with her for the duo part is gonna be in the lives their chemistry is great.

this album is kinda gr8 (more like a mini 6 new songs + one dream which came out during k-pop star & 2 instrumentals), but it still rocks. hopefully it has more success than Hurricane Venus & Copy & Paste


----------



## Zach (Jul 22, 2012)

BoA's still got itpek


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> meanwhile BoA's choreo looks gr8


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 22, 2012)

she's not anymore now since all the new ones popping out are all 90ers and younger  love how it's not a dance track like most of the current kpop songs

omg noda moaning gyu in your set <3


----------



## Adachi (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely loving both the song and Boa's look in her MV.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4CoxyoTGVE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
What the heavenly fuck is G-Dragon and his group wearing.
Aigoo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 22, 2012)

QQ  Hyomin fell down while perf Day by Day in Inki today


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2012)

I love BoA's song. Shinee fanservice is fail.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 22, 2012)

ugh i really want secret to comeback already


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh i really want secret to comeback already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 22, 2012)

dw, at least my unnirs don't have to film 30minute long MVs and aren't zombies on stage!!!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> dw, at least my unnirs don't have to film 30minute long MVs and aren't zombies on stage!!!



Who does that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2012)

wtf haha, when Jonghyun started eating Taemin's face I thought that was just pent up energy.

then taemin tries making out with minho 

edit: oh wait this one was a dollar pass, now that's adorable.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, I read that article on Allkpop.
No matter how I look at it, fanservice or not, thats just gay.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Stupid Korea why is such fan service okay for males but SooTae got lashed out at for pretending to make out?

Ego : I believe in 9-ara , do you?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Stupid Korea why is such fan service okay for males but SooTae got lashed out at for pretending to make out?
> 
> Ego : I believe in 9-ara , do you?



Get the fuck out Hustler.
You know how I feel about 9-ara.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Get the fuck out Hustler.
> You know how I feel about 9-ara.



Dani has more potential than Jiyeon with the ability to speak English . You are just jelly .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Dani has more potential than Jiyeon with the ability to speak English . You are just jelly .



Dani was born and raised in the US.
Jiyeon was born and raised in Korea.
Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Stars should go and hang out with the T-ara Nazis on AKP that shut me down when I said I didn't really care for the Japanese version of Bo Peep Bo Peep.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Dani was born and raised in the US.
> Jiyeon was born and raised in Korea.
> Your argument is invalid.



KKS is aiming for the international audience . Once he starts targeting the western market guess who will be getting all the attention? Dani not Jiyeon


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> KKS is aiming for the international audience . Once he starts targeting the western market guess who will be getting all the attention? Dani not Jiyeon



Kim Kwag Suckdick is aiming to get out of bankruptcy.
So he signed 2 new members to 7-Ara thinking it'll earn him more, when he in reality he probably just started the beginning of the end of 7-Ara.
And Jeff, Link me to this AKP


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Kim Kwag Suckdick is aiming to get out of bankruptcy.
> So he signed 2 new members to 7-Ara thinking it'll earn him more, when he in reality he probably just started the beginning of the end of 7-Ara.
> And Jeff, Link me to this AKP



Yeah he should just keep the useful members and drop the useless ones like Jiyeon


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yeah he should just keep the useful members and drop the useless ones like Jiyeon



How much lego can you stuff up your bum?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't understand it.

I post in two threads regularly, here (well not so much as before, but still) and the MLB one.  And in both there are two guys, Stars and Vespy, who talk about their love for their respective biases (Star's is T-ara, Vespy's s the Washington Nationals).  And now BOTH are predicting the end to their beloved objects of fascination despite the fact both are at the tops of their game.

Face it, if T-ara fails it's not because of Dani, it's because the whole group as a whole cannot pull off dancing well, had that horrendous 2010 World Cup song, and have the same amount of talent as Kahi from AS, but split in nine members.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> How much lego can you stuff up your bum?



As much as I can to see the useless Jiyeon out of the K-pop scene


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I don't understand it.
> 
> I post in two threads regularly, here (well not so much as before, but still) and the MLB one.  And in both there are two guys, Stars and Vespy, who talk about their love for their respective biases (Star's is T-ara, Vespy's s the Washington Nationals).  And now BOTH are predicting the end to their beloved objects of fascination despite the fact both are at the tops of their game.



Kim Kwang Suckdicks shouldn't have added Areum and Dani to 7-Ara. It's gonna mess up their rhythm. 7-Ara has been together for 3 years through their ups and downs and adding 2 new members now, while their at the top of their game is gonna mess them up.
He should've added them to Davichi or something.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> As much as I can to see the useless Jiyeon out of the K-pop scene


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

How is it gonna mess up their rhythm?  I didn't know you think of new concepts and choreography on your spare time Stars 

They need some new fresh bodies on the scene.  There's only so much you can do with the talent they have now.  The new age K-pop groups are more edgier and implement more unique idols than ever before.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

After School is popular, even after Bekah and that other girl left and was replaced by Raina, Nana, Lizzy, and the other two.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> How is it gonna mess up their rhythm?  I didn't know you think of new concepts and choreography on your spare time Stars
> 
> They need some new fresh bodies on the scene.  There's only so much you can do with the talent they have now.  The new age K-pop groups are more edgier and implement more unique idols than ever before.



Not dancing, concepts maybe because T-Ara is currently using a serious/sexy concept and Dani is only 14 which rules out anything provocative.

It'll mess them up by 7-Ara already being bonded with each other and used to each other and all of that. Adding 2 new members is sure to create a higher work load on all of them, not to mention T-Ara hasn't had a break since they debuted.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> After School is popular, even after Bekah and that other girl left and was replaced by Raina, Nana, Lizzy, and the other two.



See but thats after people left, not when everyone is in in-sync and used to each other.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Kim Kwang Suckdicks shouldn't have added Areum and Dani to 7-Ara. It's gonna mess up their rhythm. *7-Ara has been together for 3 years through their ups and downs* and adding 2 new members now, while their at the top of their game is gonna mess them up.
> He should've added them to Davichi or something.



They're K-pop stars not front line soldiers and lol at adding them to Davichi


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> They're K-pop stars not front line soldiers and lol at adding them to Davichi



Eunjung even said it herself, she wasn't welcome with the Idea of adding 2 new members just like that.

Adding them to Davichi would've been the more strategic move. Both members of Davichi are over 20 already and adding the 18 year old Areum and the 14 year old Dani would give them an injection of freshness.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Not dancing, concepts maybe because T-Ara is currently using a serious/sexy concept and Dani is only 14 which rules out anything provocative.
> 
> It'll mess them up by 7-Ara already being bonded with each other and used to each other and all of that. Adding 2 new members is sure to create a higher work load on all of them, not to mention T-Ara hasn't had a break since they debuted.



But if you now lack faith in 9-ara and are pushing the 7-ara to remain, too bad that's not going to change anything.  Either man-up and cheer for the original seven as the true fan you are, or be pissy and create the cloud of doubt before anything has even been done .  For the first time, I will use this line in complete seriousness: I find you lack of faith disturbing.

It's like you are hoping for them to fail.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> But if you now lack faith in 9-ara and are pushing the 7-ara to remain, too bad that's not going to change anything.  Either man-up and cheer for the original seven as the true fan you are, or be pissy and create the cloud of doubt before anything has even been done .  For the first time, I will use this line in complete seriousness: I find you lack of faith disturbing.
> 
> It's like you are hoping for them to fail.



I've already explained this and I've already said this:
*I will only support the original 7 members of T-Ara.*


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Not dancing, concepts maybe because T-Ara is currently using a serious/sexy concept and Dani is only 14 which rules out anything provocative.
> 
> *It'll mess them up by 7-Ara already being bonded with each other and used to each other and all of that. Adding 2 new members is sure to create a higher work load on all of them*, not to mention T-Ara hasn't had a break since they debuted.



Lol stop! If anything it'll ease the workload plus T-ara members do lot of acting work so I don't know how the new members can help with that or make it worse . 

[sp]Jiyeon was only around 14 when she got on cam to some guy so i'm sure Dani will have no problem being "sexy" [/sp]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Eunjung even said it herself, she wasn't welcome with the Idea of adding 2 new members just like that.
> 
> Adding them to Davichi would've been the more strategic move. Both members of Davichi are over 20 already and adding the 18 year old Areum and the 14 year old Dani would give them an injection of freshness.



No use if Areum and Dani can't sing to the level of Davichi.

Then that would make Davichi into 4minute, except without a useless Jihyun-type member.

Those two can be bred and trained to fit into T-ara, because T-ara's image can be changed and has been for how long already.  Maybe two days of choreography, a couple of months for rap, they equal the talent level


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol stop! If anything it'll ease the workload plus T-ara members do lot of acting work so I don't know how the new members can help with that or make it worse .
> 
> [sp]Jiyeon was only around 14 when she got on cam to some guy so i'm sure Dani will have no problem being "sexy" [/sp]



Ease?
KKS does not know what the word ease means.
With 2 new members he'll make them work twice as hard.
They'll already have to work twice as hard to get to know and still be able to function with the other 2 members.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I've already explained this and I've already said this:
> *I will only support the original 7 members of T-Ara.*



lol so what are you going to do, buy 77% of their next single and watch only the parts not featuring Areum and Dani?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> lol so what are you going to do, buy 77% of their next single and watch only the parts not featuring Areum and Dani?




I don't have a problem with Dani or Areum but I'll only support 7-Ara until Dani and Areum can prove that they deserve their place in T-Ara. And even after that I won't feel inclined to back up Dani or Areum.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Adding those 2 to Davichi would have been an awesome idea , they could do with some rappers .



Jeff said:


> lol so what are you going to do, buy 77% of their next single and watch only the parts not featuring Areum and Dani?



!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Ease?
> KKS does not know what the word ease means.
> With 2 new members he'll make them work twice as hard.
> They'll already have to work twice as hard to get to know and still be able to function with the other 2 members.



You sound like T-ara is an all-male Chinese synchronized swim team from the 2008 Beijing Olympics.

Everyday, you practice.  There no stop.  No pain.  No tear.  You work hard.  You become one.  One group.  There no T-ara.  Only new T-ara.  New stone roll over.  Okay.  Back to work.  Time become money.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I don't have a problem with Dani or Areum but I'll only support 7-Ara until Dani and Areum can prove that they deserve their place in T-Ara. And even after that I won't feel inclined to back up Dani or Areum.



I never heard of someone hating but loving a group at the same time as much as you Stars 

EDIT: Thinking about 7-ara and 9-ara.  If you think of 5-ara in Japanese, it's Go-Ara and that's the name of a Korean actress


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> You sound like T-ara is an all-male Chinese synchronized swim team from the 2008 Beijing Olympics.
> 
> Everyday, you practice.  There no stop.  No pain.  No tear.  You work hard.  You become one.  One group.  There no T-ara.  Only new T-ara.  New stone roll over.  Okay.  Back to work.  Time become money.



What I'm really saying is adding two members to T-Ara *Right Now* wasn't that good of an idea. If he added them before Now, maybe when they were promoting Roly Poly or Cry Cry it would've been more acceptable.

I think KKS's incentive for adding 2 new members to make 9-Ara was because SNSD has 9 members. And since T-Ara gives SNSD the most competition out of the other girl groups he thought having 9 of them would make them be able to surpass SNSD.

I have nothing against SNSD either but to me none of them have any *Real* Talent. Sure they can sing to some extent, but to me they are just a visual group and nothing more.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> What I'm really saying is adding two members to T-Ara *Right Now* wasn't that good of an idea. If he added them before Now, maybe when they were promoting Roly Poly or Cry Cry it would've been more acceptable.
> 
> I think KKS's incentive for adding 2 new members to make 9-Ara was because SNSD has 9 members. And since T-Ara gives SNSD the most competition out of the other girl groups he thought having 9 of them would make them be able to surpass SNSD.
> 
> I have nothing against SNSD either but to me none of them have any *Real* Talent. Sure they can sing to some extent, but to me they are just a visual group and nothing more.



This whole post!

Reach for the stars


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> What I'm really saying is adding two members to T-Ara *Right Now* wasn't that good of an idea. If he added them before Now, maybe when they were promoting Roly Poly or Cry Cry it would've been more acceptable.
> 
> I think KKS's incentive for adding 2 new members to make 9-Ara was because SNSD has 9 members. And since T-Ara gives SNSD the most competition out of the other girl groups he thought having 9 of them would make them be able to surpass SNSD.
> 
> I have nothing against SNSD either but to me none of them have any *Real* Talent. Sure they can sing to some extent, but to me they are just a visual group and nothing more.



lol this is why you are a T-ara fan.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I never heard of someone hating but loving a group at the same time as much as you Stars
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about 7-ara and 9-ara.  If you think of 5-ara in Japanese, it's Go-Ara and that's the name of a Korean actress



Again, I don't hate Dani or Areum. 
I'm just not comfortable with them being added at this point in time where the competition is getting thicker and thicker by the day.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't even know what the main point is anymore 

You think what you think Stars, and may the force be with you.

Always.

Especially when Dani becomes the face of T-ara.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> lol this is why you are a T-ara fan.



Lol no.
I found out about Jiyeon through Dream High 2 and I loved her at once then I found out she was in a girl group.
This was when i was still really fresh to Kpop.
I like every member of T-Ara in every aspect whether its looks, personality, or singing/dancing ability.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Especially when Dani becomes the face of T-ara.



This!

Jiyeon will be replaced , mark my words


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

I think T-ara's peak is with Roly Poly and they will never hit it again. Their company is shady as fuck and they add a lot of dead weight unlike AS.

T-ara lost Jiwon (a visual) and Jiae (main vocal) before debut and replaced them with 2 visuals (Boram & Qri) and a rather weak main vocal (Soyeon).

They added:
Hwayoung - a rapper - a role both Hyomin/Eunjung handled already, you don't need 3 rappers in a pop girl group. However, Hwayoung added some charisma and stage prescence that T-ara desperately needed.

Ahreum - rapper/vocal - a fourth rapper in T-ara really isn't necessary & vocally, Ahreum is at best Jiyeon level. CCM gave her an adlib but that girl lipsyncs it in every live, she cannot hit that note at all.

Dani - visual - Soyeon just admitted they added her for youth. What can a girl scouted from the streets for her looks, with no prior training in singing or dancing add to the group? Another dead weight.

compared to the additions AS got:

UEE - actress/visual - the most popular member, supports Pledis with all her CFs & deals, also got them the Namie Amuro collab
Raina - main vocal - AS was lacking vocals and needed some power to back Jungah up, Raina was a good addition for that
Nana - visual (eventually a rapper) - shaky start but now the face of AS in Japan, with various solo deals, a regular TV gig in Japan & taking over the rapping
Lizzy - vocal/variety - AS lacked a member that shined in variety, Lizzy added that, got onto a bunch of shows & got Orange Caramel & AS known during their inactive period, was even a permanent member for Running Man for a few eps
E-Young - A girl who can play a bunch of instruments, one of the better vocals and dancers, adding more talent to fill up the void of talent from Jooyeon/UEE
Kaeun - good dancer, decent rapper, soso vocals. Probably a useless addition so far but her worth will show in Japan Activities since she's fluent & grew up there.

After School - honestly not as popular as they were previously, but unlike T-ara, they've only done one comeback a year since 2010 and they are slowly regaining back popularity they have lost. Flashback has been much more successful than Shampoo so far & they seem to be getting back into a groove whereas T-ara look like they're falling outta it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys like my sig? 

Stars inspired me to go and troll Soshified saying T-ara is far more talented than SNSD.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> This!
> 
> Jiyeon will be replaced , mark my words



Trust me, I know CCM will make a move to make Dani the Visual of T-Ara.
Its just common sense.
But to the Queen's (Thats what T-Ara calls their fanbase) that were with T-Ara in their 7-Ara days which includes me; Jiyeon is our one and only visual, and our one and only Maknae.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Trust me, I know CCM will make a move to make Dani the Visual of T-Ara.
> Its just common sense.
> But to the Queen's (Thats what T-Ara calls their fanbase) that were with T-Ara in their 7-Ara days which includes me; Jiyeon is our one and only visual, and our one and only Maknae.



Talks about 7ara days , only got into K-pop months ago 

Who cares about what 10 7-ara stans think . Dani will be the visual for all of Korea and you should deal with it .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think T-ara's peak is with Roly Poly and they will never hit it again. Their company is shady as fuck and they add a lot of dead weight unlike AS.
> 
> T-ara lost Jiwon (a visual) and Jiae (main vocal) before debut and replaced them with 2 visuals (Boram & Qri) and a rather weak main vocal (Soyeon).
> 
> ...



When you become a fan of T-Ara you learn this.
Anytime someone attacks T-Ara's ability you fall back on the ability of the big 3 EunJiMin (Eunjung, Hyomin, Jiyeon)
No one can say that our big 3 are untalented in any way.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Talks about 7ara days , only got into K-pop months ago
> 
> Who cares about what 10 7-ara stans think . Dani will be the visual for all of Korea and you should deal with it .



To me IU is Korea's girl visual.
They don't call her the nation's little sister for nothing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> This!
> 
> Jiyeon will be replaced , mark my words



 ia, she will probably leave T-ara to pursue full time acting as soon as she can get out of her contract tbh. Jiyeon/Dani are kinda interchangeable anyway if Dani is another zombie on stage.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> When you become a fan of T-Ara you learn this.
> Anytime someone attacks T-Ara's ability you fall back on the ability of the big 3 EunJiMin (Eunjung, Hyomin, Jiyeon)
> No one can say that our big 3 are untalented in any way.



They're not untalented but how exactly is Jiyeon talented other than looking good?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Trust me, I know CCM will make a move to make Dani the Visual of T-Ara.
> Its just common sense.
> But to the Queen's (Thats what T-Ara calls their fanbase) that were with T-Ara in their 7-Ara days which includes me; Jiyeon is our one and only visual, and our one and only Maknae.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> They're not untalented how exactly is Jiyeon talented other than looking good?



1.
Shes a hell of an actor. (watch death bell 2, dream high 2 etc.)

2.
She isn't the lead dance of T-Ara for nothing.

3.
She can sing but Soyeon, and Eunjung get the main singing parts because their voices are stronger.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

RA : Yup this idol life is just a stepping stone for her acting career and she'll be off as soon as she gets the big break . Same can be said about Eunjung and Hyomin .



♚Ego♚ said:


> To me IU is Korea's girl visual.
> They don't call her the nation's little sister for nothing.



No bitch it's Im goddess Yoona


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> When you become a fan of T-Ara you learn this.
> Anytime someone attacks T-Ara's ability you fall back on the ability of the big 3 EunJiMin (Eunjung, Hyomin, Jiyeon)
> No one can say that our big 3 are untalented in any way.



lolwut. Jiyeon is a mediocre dancer & at best a decent vocalist. She is however, a good actress.

Vocally & Dance wise - T-ara is one of the weakest groups out there.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lolwut. Jiyeon is a mediocre dancer & at best a decent vocalist. She is however, a good actress.
> 
> Vocally & Dance wise - T-ara is one of the weakest groups out there.



Say what you please, She isn't T-Ara's lead dance for no reason.
To me the only groups that should be Vying for 1st 2nd and 3rd place in Kpop right now are T-Ara, Kara, and F(x)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> 1.
> Shes a hell of an actor. (watch death bell 2, dream high 2 etc.)
> 
> 2.
> ...



Not gona comment on her acting since we are talking about K-pop

Lead dancer? T-ara has one? lol I'd rather watch a boring soap opera than a T-ara live perf.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> 1.
> Shes a hell of an actor. (watch death bell 2, dream high 2 etc.)
> 
> 2.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92wY1Z8DLSo[/YOUTUBE]

vs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdaTBVHbezA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sorry, but this was probably the best solo dance I can find of Jiyeon in which she's actually trying to move


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Not gona comment on her acting since we are talking about K-pop
> 
> Lead dancer? T-ara has one? lol I'd rather watch a boring soap opera than a T-ara live perf.



 
Even on the allkpop forums people just look for ways to pick apart T-Ara but there is always a way to disprove them.
Your lucky no one from the diadem forums were here.
They would make me look like a pussy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> RA : Yup this idol life is just a stepping stone for her acting career and she'll be off as soon as she gets the big break . Same can be said about Eunjung and Hyomin .



I think Eunjung and Hyomin are more what-ifs than Jiyeon tho. It's clear Jiyeon just wants to pursue acting. Hyomin & Eunjung have more talent than her, they have more options than her plus if they left, T-ara only has Soyeon & Hwayoung to depend on for talent 

It's clear Qri & Boram are trying to ride out whatever they have left. They're probably gone when CCM starts adding the 10th & 11th members.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Even on the allkpop forums people just look for ways to pick apart T-Ara but there is always a way to disprove them.
> Your lucky no one from the diadem forums were here.
> They would make me look like a pussy.



I am certain they would make you look sane.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think Eunjung and Hyomin are more what-ifs than Jiyeon tho. It's clear Jiyeon just wants to pursue acting. Hyomin & Eunjung have more talent than her, they have more options than her plus if they left, T-ara only has Soyeon & Hwayoung to depend on for talent
> 
> It's clear Qri & Boram are trying to ride out whatever they have left. They're probably gone when CCM starts adding the 10th & 11th members.



Its already been established, even among people on the diadem forums that Qri and Boram are nothing but visuals.
They don't really add anything to T-Ara but aegyo and stage presence.
In all honesty, Boram's little sister WooRam outshines her by miles.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the most fun I've had on NF in a long time.

Keep it up Stars


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Its common for music artists to venture into acting after their done with their music career.
Jiyeon could get a role in any drama or film she wants because her performance on screen is impeccable.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay

As long as she doesn't dance in the said drama or film.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Even on the allkpop forums people just look for ways to pick apart T-Ara but there is always a way to disprove them.
> Your lucky no one from the diadem forums were here.
> They would make me look like a pussy.


I think the problem is you visit a dedicated fan forum where anything goes . What have they been feeding you?? 

T-ara will be the new Super Junior once their luck runs out , they rely on their catchy tracks too much .


Rain's Angel said:


> I think Eunjung and Hyomin are more what-ifs than Jiyeon tho. It's clear Jiyeon just wants to pursue acting. Hyomin & Eunjung have more talent than her, they have more options than her plus if they left, T-ara only has Soyeon & Hwayoung to depend on for talent
> 
> It's clear Qri & Boram are trying to ride out whatever they have left. They're probably gone when CCM starts adding the 10th & 11th members.



Eunjung looks like she'll surprise you tbh . She has way too many options and one day she's gona be like "fuck this!" and choose another career lol .

Hyomin worked real hard to be where she is so I can see her staying . 

I still don't rate Hwayoung but she has improved a bit . Qri could be a model or something and then there is Boram , poor Boram .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> This is the most fun I've had on NF in a long time.
> 
> Keep it up Stars



I don't like when my points are disproved.
Especially when its about something I'm really serious about.
I could post about this one topic until we need a new thread.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

So you are intolerant about other people's opinions?

 because that's basically what you are saying.  That any of the points we put up are wrong and you wish to change it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Say what you please, She isn't T-Ara's lead dance for no reason.
> To me the only groups that should be Vying for 1st 2nd and 3rd place in Kpop right now are T-Ara, Kara, and F(x)



she's a lead dancer in a group with only one other member that can dance well (Hwayoung). Even then, they are not that great compared to lead/main dancers you see from other groups.

lolwut. since you're talking about talent alone.

I like T-ara but they're really near the bottom tier in terms of talent when you look at top groups.

I love KARA but they're mediocre talent wise, what makes them good is their company knows the limits of their talent, they get relatively easy, catchy dances & don't get insane adlibs or notes that other groups can pull. They also have fun, have great stage presence, etc. They hide the holes in their group well, unlike T-ara.

f(x) has the most talent of the three, minus Sulli (maybe Amber too), they're all great dancers and 3/5 of the group can sing well. Their advantage over most groups will be the youth as only one member is above 21


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I think the problem is you visit a dedicated fan forum where anything goes . What have they been feeding you??
> 
> T-ara will be the new Super Junior once their luck runs out , they rely on their catchy tracks too much .
> 
> ...



Actually no Hustler, I like to see what everyone has to say about T-Ara and I like to think of ways on how to prove them wrong. I can basically give you a counter argument to any point that you wish to bring up against T-Ara.

Eunjung and Hyomin to me are the hardest workers of T-Ara. They are the glue of the group, so if they falter, the group falters and Boram, well, Boram better hope T-Ara stays together for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Eunjung looks like she'll surprise you tbh . She has way too many options and one day she's gona be like "fuck this!" and choose another career lol .
> 
> Hyomin worked real hard to be where she is so I can see her staying .
> 
> I still don't rate Hwayoung but she has improved a bit . Qri could be a model or something and then there is Boram , poor Boram .



yeah I think she'll surprise me too. But I won't be that surprised with her leaving because she's had so many leg injuries.

Hwayoung is a good rapper and dancer imo. She isn't that stellar but she manages to hide what she lacks because she has good stage presence (unlike the rest of the group)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> So you are intolerant about other people's opinions?
> 
> because that's basically what you are saying.  That any of the points we put up are wrong and you wish to change it.



Oh no, thats just plain ignorant.
What I'm saying is if someone says something about T-Ara I can disagree with them sensibly without having to bash other groups or use swears.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> she's a lead dancer in a group with only one other member that can dance well (Hwayoung). Even then, they are not that great compared to lead/main dancers you see from other groups.
> 
> lolwut. since you're talking about talent alone.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything, especially the bolded pek

Oh so brilliantly worded pek

Like don't get my wrong Stars, I've been with T-ara from the beginning (I'm serious, if you check the date I downloaded Lies it was when it was released).  I never disliked them either.  In fact, their collab with Davichi for uri saranghechalna  is one of my favorite songs, as is their first album (I loved Falling You, and I don't think too many non-casual T-ara fans know of that track).  But as RA said, they are not top-tier talent.

I know as a fan you will be inclined to agree otherwise, since I mean I disagree with your statement about SNSD being only a visual group when well they dance better than T-ara, have fairly good singers, and have the ability and marketability to pull off basically any concept they do


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I agree with everything, especially the bolded pek
> 
> Oh so brilliantly worded pek
> 
> Like don't get my wrong Stars, I've been with T-ara from the beginning (I'm serious, if you check the date I downloaded Lies it was when it was released).  I never disliked them either.  In fact, their collab with Davichi for uri saranghechalna  is one of my favorite songs, as is their first album (I loved Falling You, and I don't think too many non-casual T-ara fans know of that track).  But as RA said, they are not top-tier talent.



I know that T-Ara is infact not top tier.
Thats why most Queen's try to push EunJiMin and CCM also tries to push EunJiMin more than the rest of the group because EunJiMin are the most talented in the Group.

But, Day by Day achieved an All-Kill the day it was released and Hwayoung's rap part was marvelous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

except Day by Day was overtaken by 2ne1's I Love You when that came out and right now, Day by Day is below Sistar's Loving U which came out 1-2 weeks earlier than Day by Day


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Music Achievements aren't necessarily measurements of talent.  Bo Peep Bo Peep has no good vocals, catchy but very unsophisticated dance, but is the pinnacle of their success so far.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Sistar has Hyorin who is one of the most vocally gifted in Kpop.
Her voice is simply amazing.

I don't follow 2ne1 so you got me there.

If T-Ara didn't have EunJiMin then they would be rated as a second rate group like secret or 4minute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

I find it funny you aren't mentioning Soyeon, who although, is kind of weak for a main vocal, has more talent than Jiyeon.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't even know what you are arguing anymore Stars 

It's like you argue some point then agree with us, but somehow turn it into an argument


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

I really think CCM is the wrong company for T-Ara to be in.
I've already said this but, if I was their manager I would withdraw them from CCM and place them in SM, YG, or DSP.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I find it funny you aren't mentioning Soyeon, who although, is kind of weak for a main vocal, has more talent than Jiyeon.





Jeff said:


> I don't even know what you are arguing anymore Stars
> 
> It's like you argue some point then agree with us, but somehow turn it into an argument



Soyeon is severely underrated. She's part of another subset of T-Ara which is the Big 4 (EunJiMin + Soyeon) but Soyeon won't really get mentioned because her parts can be easily covered by Eunjung. But she is still a really good singer.

Some points I agree with but the same points can be used as an argument against other points.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

For example? 

That T-ara isn't top-tier?  That Jiyeon is a mediocre dancer?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Sistar has Hyorin who is one of the most vocally gifted in Kpop.
> Her voice is simply amazing.
> 
> I don't follow 2ne1 so you got me there.
> ...



lolwut.

T-ara wishes they had even half the talent or stage presence Secret has. Yes, Secret aren't as popular as T-ara (T-ara come from a relatively big company whereas Secret comes from an extremely small company who only had one other artist when they debuted) but they are an extremely solid group and one of the groups most up there in terms of talent. This group has no weak link, even their visual is a stronger singer than most of T-ara. They worked their way up with the talent they have, not just through catchy songs, a ton of dramas & a lot of 'noise marketing' (another problem with CCM, a lot of useless news to generate news about T-ara).

Gayoon & Jiyoon are better singers than 'EunJiMin' but 4minute and T-ara are pretty much equal when it comes to lives. They're mostly boring to watch and vocally not as great as other groups. 4minute has their share of dead weight but they are better dancers than T-ara.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> For example?
> 
> That T-ara isn't top-tier?  That Jiyeon is a mediocre dancer?



I agreed that T-Ara on a whole isn't top tier. 7-Ara had 7 members 3 of which were little more than visuals.

I still believe that Jiyeon is a good dancer.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I will take my leave and come back hopefully to find more intellectual conversation between Stars and RA.  Toodlelooo.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lolwut.
> 
> T-ara wishes they had even half the talent or stage presence Secret has. Yes, Secret aren't as popular as T-ara (T-ara come from a relatively big company whereas Secret comes from an extremely small company who only had one other artist when they debuted) but they are an extremely solid group and one of the groups most up there in terms of talent. This group has no weak link, even their visual is a stronger singer than most of T-ara. They worked their way up with the talent they have, not just through catchy songs, a ton of dramas & a lot of 'noise marketing' (another problem with CCM, a lot of useless news to generate news about T-ara).
> 
> Gayoon & Jiyoon are better singers than 'EunJiMin' but 4minute and T-ara are pretty much equal when it comes to lives. They're mostly boring to watch and vocally not as great as other groups. 4minute has their share of dead weight but they are better dancers than T-ara.



I agree with you that Secret has no slackers.
Hyosung's family was struggling financially all through her up bringing right up until she debuted. And she worked her ass off to be where she is now.

The real problem with T-Ara is their company, CCM is the completely wrong company for them. They need a company used to producing Shockers.
Like DSP who produced  FINKL
Or SM who has SNSD.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Soyeon is severely underrated. She's part of another subset of T-Ara which is the Big 4 (EunJiMin + Soyeon) but Soyeon won't really get mentioned because her parts can be easily covered by Eunjung. But she is still a really good singer.
> 
> Some points I agree with but the same points can be used as an argument against other points.



you say she's severely underrated then you don't include her in the 'talent' line of T-ara you have and include Jiyeon, a girl who is overrated talent wise.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> you say she's severely underrated then you don't include her in the 'talent' line of T-ara you have and include Jiyeon, a girl who is overrated talent wise.



Soyeon is underrated but she isn't as talented as EunJiMin.
Not to say she isn't talented just not AS talented.

Jiyeon isn't overrated or underrated there are just people who will see the talent and then there are those who won't.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I agreed that T-Ara on a whole isn't top tier. 7-Ara had 7 members 3 of which were little more than visuals.
> 
> I still believe that Jiyeon is a good dancer.



so other than Qri & Boram, who is the other member little more than visuals? Jiyeon 

because nobody would consider Hwayoung a visual.

You contradict yourself so much it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so other than Qri & Boram, who is the other member little more than visuals? Jiyeon
> 
> because nobody would consider Hwayoung a visual.
> 
> You contradict yourself so much it's kind of ridiculous.



I never said I consider Hwayoung a visual .

Soyeon is the main singer, though she can sing she doesn't get nearly as much roles as she needs as leader of the group making her relevance in the group questionable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

so who is this third member part of the visual line that you consider having little less talent?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so who is this third member part of the visual line that you consider having little less talent?



I just said Soyeon because even though she can sing she doesn't get enough chances to show she can sing and her parts can be easily covered by Eunjung.


----------



## Darc (Jul 23, 2012)

My dick inspires these Korean songs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I just said Soyeon because even though she can sing she doesn't get enough chances to show she can sing and her parts can be easily covered by Eunjung.



so you're basically saying she's talented but not really. i dont get you.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so you're basically saying she's talented but not really. i dont get you.



Basically yes.
You can also interpret it as me saying EunJiMin or EunJiMinSo could be a group by themselves.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Where the hell is my CSJH at? The real girl grp? BoA is back, where is my CSJH, SM?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the whole concern with CSJH is that it won't survive in this new girl group environment.

I mean I would listen to them, but yeah.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

All they gotta do is make a song like Piranha or My Everything and they are gold. If BoA can come back so can they.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish them the best of luck 

SG Wannabe should come back to in that case.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

isn't Lina not interested in pursuing music anymore?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya well Lina's acting career might not make it happen anywho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

Heard Stephanie's back. If we're lucky then it's next year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Stars gotta give you credit, you fought your corner well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

enno, do you have a dl for Jonghyun's ost


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

What a load of crap from a Jiyeon fan. 
Truth be told, it is such an usual thing of EunJiMin fans to belittle Soyeon. They always do this because they know Soyeon is their biggest threat.

Vocal ： No one in T-ara is even close to Soyeon. EunJiMin fans keep boo3ting Eunjung, but there is a reason why Eunjung lines have been domestic downsizing, is because her vocal is never stabilize. Even newcomer Areum easily took high notes away from Eunjung, which was usually given to Eunjung. Even Hyomin is better than Eunjung, but when Hyomin is not around, the one that cover Hyomin's lines is always Soyeon. Jiyeon's vocal is no better than Boram, but due to popularity, more lines%r0are given to Jiyeon.
Soyeon can cover anyone's line but no one in T-ara can cover hers,that why she even have to perform when she was on crutches.
Link removed

Variety ： Soyeon is the MC of ALL T-ara varieties. Whenever T-ara goes on any variety shows, Soyeon always easily took over the show from the MCs of the current show. The rest of T-ara usually just act cute to get attention.

Drama : I can't even count how many times I heard EunJiMin fans say that Soyeon can't act. But now, Soyeon will soon debut in her first ever drama 'Haeundae Lovers'.

EunJiMin fans will say anything to boost EunJiMin and make the rest of T-ara members look minor. Their arrogant is the biggest reason T-ara fans find it so hard to be united. 

(Just register to say this because I'm sick of EunJiMin fans' crap)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Eh Eunjung isn't stable live but then again so are all of T-ara. Ahreum is definitely not as great as CCM is making her out to be because she struggles with her bridge line & has never done the adlib live before


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Ahruem was okay live.

Looking forward to what Woolim and FNC show, though the whole angel thing going on with FNC's group is awkward.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Wtf Gongchan had a kidney removedO_o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

Enno, she lipsyncs that adlib all the time, why give it to her if she can't pull it off. Should've switched the lines between her and Soyeon.

I'd be more interested in FNC if it wasn't this whole angel shit. Like idk if they're trolling or being serious because those names be ridiculous. Almost Co-Ed level bad with those power ranger names


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

She's lip syching

Damn what's with all the loud backing track now, you can't tell if it's live.

The only reason I'm looking forward to AOA is because they might be a band, though a 7 member band seems abit weird. Their names I will never learn, one of them has three names.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

lmfao she doesnt even lipsync well she doesn't even bother acting like she's reaching for the note.

isn't this group 8 members? i think a band would be more interesting. doing it as a girl group would be too boring for FNC.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Though FNC tackling pop music is something that interests me, we have too many rookies this year. I'm pretty much done with it, I can't stomach another nugu.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

I can only stomach Woollim Girls at this point 

but ia, we're just so oversaturated on the rookies already. Can they begone?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Woolim girls are gonna be hot and if Sweettune really give them good stuff they might be a great rookie group.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^ Eh Eunjung isn't stable live but then again so are all of T-ara. Ahreum is definitely not as great as CCM is making her out to be because she struggles with her bridge line & has never done the adlib live before



Not true, Soyeon is very stable.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> Not true, Soyeon is very stable.




You have less than 50 posts how'd you even get in here.
I won't even bother arguing with you because its obvious you don't know what your talking about too.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> You have less than 50 posts how'd you even get in here.
> I won't even bother arguing with you because its obvious you don't know what your talking about too.



Don't know what I'm talking about?It's the fact that I know too much to know people like you lie to make your bias look great.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> What a load of crap from a Jiyeon fan.
> Truth be told, it is such an usual thing of EunJiMin fans to belittle Soyeon. They always do this because they know Soyeon is their biggest threat.
> 
> Vocal : No one in T-ara is even close to Soyeon. EunJiMin fans keep boo3ting Eunjung, but there is a reason why Eunjung lines have been domestic downsizing, is because her vocal is never stabilize. Even newcomer Areum easily took high notes away from Eunjung, which was usually given to Eunjung. Even Hyomin is better than Eunjung, but when Hyomin is not around, the one that cover Hyomin's lines is always Soyeon. Jiyeon's vocal is no better than Boram, but due to popularity, more lines%r0are given to Jiyeon.
> ...


Never mind, I will argue with you because this shit got me tight.

1.
Soyeon is part of the subset Big 4 EunJiMinSo so your entire arguement has just collapsed.

2.
Eunjung can easily cover Soyeon's parts, Soyeon's vocals aren't hard for her to match.

3.
Eunjung has to be the most consistent of member of T-Ara, I won't even go into detail about this because you don't know what your talking about.

4.
Hyomin is the lead rapper so of course any rap parts will be made so in the event that Eunjung can't perform Hyomin can pick up the slack.

5.
Areum can't hit notes for shit. Not bashing her, but she just can't.

6.
Soyeon is the current leader of T-Ara so it only makes sense that she take over the show.

7.
No one even talked about Soyeon's acting.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

What have I started??


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Its obvious your a Soyeon bias who gets heated when people discuss T-Ara without mentioning Soyeon.
Why don't you go to the diadem forums and post in their Soyeon section instead of coming here and trying to start something you can't finish.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> Don't know what I'm talking about?It's the fact that I know too much to know people like you lie to make your bias look great.



And if you actually read the entire debate between Me, RA, Jeff, and Hustler you will see that I was defending T-Ara on a whole and Jiyeon selectively when they raised a point against her separately.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

All ya'll keep fighting if you want but can't deny the future leader and visual


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> All ya'll keep fighting if you want but can't deny the future leader and visual



Hustler, wasn't it established that Dani would be the future visual?
I don't know about future leader though, thats if the group stays together long enough and Soyeon leaves prematurely.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

No one needs to leave prematurely , they'll be replaced


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think Dani can Replace Soyeon as leader. 
Soyeon is a good leader.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Never mind, I will argue with you because this shit got me tight.
> 
> 1.
> Soyeon is part of the subset Big 4 EunJiMinSo so your entire arguement has just collapsed.
> ...




1.subset Big 4? This is the very start of your wrong, if really true fan, it's T-ara, not Big 4 shit.

2.Eunjung did tried to cover once when Soyeon was suspect of H1N1, but fail miserably.

3.Eunjung most consistent? LOL, her vocal is the one of the most unstable. Or do u mean she is consistent on not appearing in performance?

4.Hyomin took over Eunjung lines during Lovey Dovey promotions, not rap.

5.The fact that the high notes are given to Aerum rather than Eunjung is already saying something.

6.Even before Soyeon is leader, she took over the shows.

7.EunJiMin fans, what do anyone expect?

Seeing your so-called explanations, tells me how little you know about T-ara as a whole. I am quite sure you get most of your information from other EunJiMin fans too.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Naruto : How did you find this thread? 



♚Ego♚ said:


> I don't think Dani can Replace Soyeon as leader.
> Soyeon is a good leader.



Soyeon is just a stepping stone for Dani's path to stardom


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Its obvious your a Soyeon bias who gets heated when people discuss T-Ara without mentioning Soyeon.
> Why don't you go to the diadem forums and post in their Soyeon section instead of coming here and trying to start something you can't finish.



Sorry that is things that EunJiMin fans does, trying to make everything about them. I am a Soyeon bias, but a true T-ara fan, never ever a Big 3/4 whatever fan.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> 1.subset Big 4? This is the very start of your wrong, if really true fan, it's T-ara, not Big 4 shit.
> 
> 2.Eunjung did tried to cover once when Soyeon was suspect of H1N1, but fail miserably.
> 
> ...





naruto821220 said:


> Sorry that is things that EunJiMin fans does, trying to make everything about them. I am a Soyeon bias, but a true T-ara fan, never ever a Big 3/4 whatever fan.



It really obvious now that you don't know what your saying.
Once again go to the diadem forums and post in Soyeon's section cause you look ridiculous right now.

I get my information from research and if you did some you would that T-Ara has subsets within it. But obviously you just came here to try and make Soyeon look the best in the group by saying everyone else sucks.

Your no T-Ara fan, your a Soyeon fan and thats it.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

To say the truth, I wish Soyeon go solo, rather than staying in a group that most fans use looks to judge their abilities


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> 1.subset Big 4? This is the very start of your wrong, if really true fan, it's T-ara, not Big 4 shit.
> 
> 2.Eunjung did tried to cover once when Soyeon was suspect of H1N1, but fail miserably.
> 
> ...



1.
T-Ara fans have subsets of the group to distinguish between the dancers, the rappers, the singers etc.

2.
Your a Soyeon Bias so you don't pay attention to anyone else in the group.

3.
Refer to number 2.

4.
That was during promotions nothing is set in stone until its on stage.

5.
Of course they are going to give Areum roles, they need to know whats she's capable of and they need her to get comfortable in the group.

6.
Your a Soyeon bias. Not a T-Ara fan.

7.
If you knew anything about T-Ara you would know why I keep bringing up EunJiMin.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> It really obvious now that you don't know what your saying.
> Once again go to the diadem forums and post in Soyeon's section cause you look ridiculous right now.
> 
> I get my information from research and if you did some you would that T-Ara has subsets within it. But obviously you just came here to try and make Soyeon look the best in the group by saying everyone else sucks.
> ...




T-ara DON'T HAVE subsets, they are all make-up by fans.

read this:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Ignored


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> Sorry that is things that EunJiMin fans does, trying to make everything about them. I am a Soyeon bias, but a true T-ara fan, never ever a Big 3/4 whatever fan.



If you go to the DIADEM FUCKING FORUMS, which is the forums that send T-Ara 90% of their fanmail etc.
You would see that even in Soyeon's section of the forum they say Soyeon is somewhat weak but still not to be counted out.

Your no T-Ara fan, your simply just a Soyeon bias.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> T-ara DON'T HAVE subsets, they are all make-up by fans.
> 
> read this:



Did I ever say that T-Ara officially made subsets?
Your just trying to find footing where there is none.
I'll link you to the Diadem forums so you can see what people have to say about Soyeon in her own section of the forums.
Link removed


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

C'mon guys fess up, who's dupe is Naruto?


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> 1.
> T-Ara fans have subsets of the group to distinguish between the dancers, the rappers, the singers etc.
> 
> 2.
> ...



Guess the truth finally come out. You get all information from other fans. 

T-ara is a group of now 8, future 9, not 3 or 4. 
They consist of Boram, Qri,Soyeon,Eunjung,Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon ,  Aerum & Dani.

Hope you will love & know them all and become a "true" T-ara fan one day.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> C'mon guys fess up, who's dupe is Naruto?



If its a dupe and not some ignorant Soyeon bias, I would say its either Hustler's or Jeff's.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol i'm not sad enough to make a dupe and argue with you


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> C'mon guys fess up, who's dupe is Naruto?



Hustler.

He's had enough of god damn people fapping over t-ara, its like watching Fail with taeyeon years back.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> Guess the truth finally come out. You get all information from other fans.
> 
> T-ara is a group of now 8, future 9, not 3 or 4.
> They consist of Boram, Qri,Soyeon,Eunjung,Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon ,  Aerum & Dani.
> ...



What?
Its a fact that there are fanbased subsets, you just don't have a proper counter to use against me.

A true T-Ara fan?
You came in here pushing Soyeon only, your a Soyeon bias not a T-Ara fan.

"Even though Soyeon noona and the rest of 7-Ara aren't as heavily distressed by the fact that 2 new members were suddenly added, its caused a very noticeable uproar with the Kings and Queens. Some of the Kings and Queen prefer 7-Ara and reject Dani and Areum while other Kings and Queens prefer 9-Ara *ugh* which is causing both sides of the fanbase to clash."

This is a quote of a post on the Diadem forums, Ever since KKS added Areum and Dani this has been a subject of Discussion in everyone's section of the Forum.

Go do some research before you try and make me look like I don't do mine.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

It's obviously Yasha's , he hates everything about K-pop except Taeyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

It's not Yasha, he knows about Kpop as much as he knows about films, practically nothing.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> "Even though Soyeon noona and the rest of 7-Ara aren't as heavily distressed by the fact that 2 new members were suddenly added, its caused a very noticeable uproar with the Kings and Queens. Some of the Kings and Queen prefer 7-Ara and reject Dani and Areum while other Kings and Queens prefer 9-Ara *ugh* which is causing both sides of the fanbase to clash."



Do you even realized that all this is by fans and not from T-ara themselves ?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

We always have guests lurking though maybe one of them registered . I wonder how they find this thread though .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> Do you even realized that all this is by fans and not from T-ara themselves ?



Eunjung said she was uneasy about having Areum and Dani added to the group.


Areum felt burdened about joining.
Link removed

Dani had no prior training or ambition to be a singer.

Once again you have proved that you fail to do your research.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

But adding new members will causes issues within the group, you'd be naive to think otherwise. The group has spilled their guts since debuting to get where they are now, and then members are added from nowhere to share the diminishing screentime of the established members. I'd be outraged. The rumours of Soeyeon and Boram wanting to leave I imagine come from this.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But adding new members will causes issues within the group, you'd be naive to think otherwise. The group has spilled their guts since debuting to get where they are now, and then members are added from nowhere to share the diminishing screentime of the established members. I'd be outraged. The rumours of Soeyeon and Boram wanting to leave I imagine come from this.



Jesus Thank you Ennoea.
This is exactly what I was trying to tell Jeff last night, but he wasn't seeing what I was meaning.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Doesn't mean you neglect the new additions though . I'm sure KKS didn't ask them if they wanted to be in T-ara , he just added them .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Doesn't mean you neglect the new additions though . I'm sure KKS didn't ask them if they wanted to be in T-ara , he just added them .



Apparently he asked Dani at a night time underground concert in which she wasn't even performing if she wanted to be an idol.
Don't know about Areum though, he might have forced her into the group.

KKS is a borderline p*d*p****.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Eunjung said she was uneasy about having Areum and Dani added to the group.
> 
> 
> Areum felt burdened about joining.
> ...



What does these have to do with your previous comment?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't get why you guys are arguing about this though. This is Asian music, people are added. Look at AS for instance, a much more established group with members being kicked out and new ones added.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> What does these have to do with your previous comment?



You said my comments on them causing problems in the group were all fanbased.

I just justified them with that.

You lost, now shut the fuck up and keep it moving.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get why you guys are arguing about this though. This is Asian music, people are added. Look at AS for instance, a much more established group with members being kicked out and new ones added.



Did they kick out Kahi and are using that "graduation from the group" story to cover it up?

Or did she really just graduate from the group.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Apparently he asked Dani at a night time underground concert in which she wasn't even performing if she wanted to be an idol.
> Don't know about Areum though, he might have forced her into the group.
> 
> KKS is a borderline p*d*p****.



Who doesn't want to be a star?? no pun intended

Seriously i'm sure he didn't go up to Dani and say "hey you're gona be a new member of T-ara , come with me" . 

He probably thought she'd make a good visual for a group[damn pedo] but in the end put her in T-ara for god knows why but really though is there any point in hating on them when the choice probably wasn't even theirs??

Being not wanted is not a good feeling and especially when you're that young


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Who doesn't want to be a star?? no pun intended
> 
> Seriously i'm sure he didn't go up to Dani and say "hey you're gona be a new member of T-ara , come with me" .
> 
> ...



No, he literally just walked up to her and said he can make her a star if she wanted. Dani said so her self.

I don't hate Dani, I'm just uneasy about her because she has no prior training or ambition is all.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> You said my comments on them causing problems in the group were all fanbased.
> 
> I just disproved them with that.
> 
> You lost, now shut the fuck up and keep it moving.





♚Ego♚ said:


> "Even though Soyeon noona and the rest of 7-Ara aren't as heavily distressed by the fact that 2 new members were suddenly added, its caused a very noticeable uproar with the Kings and Queens. Some of the Kings and Queen prefer 7-Ara and reject Dani and Areum while other Kings and Queens prefer 9-Ara *ugh* which is causing both sides of the fanbase to clash."




So you still don't realized these are from fans and not T-ara themselves?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> So you still don't realized these are from fans and not T-ara themselves?



The links I just posted were 7-Ara's Eunjung saying she wasn't welcome to the fact of adding Dani and Areum because it might cause problems.

Areum said herself that adding her and Dani might cause problems.

You lost this argument a long time ago.


----------



## naruto821220 (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Did they kick out Kahi and is using that "graduation from the group" story to cover it up?
> 
> Or did she really just graduate from the group.



With Kahi  gone, it's the end of After School as well.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Screw you guys and screw T-ara , i'll summon you both when Dani takes over Korea

That Eunji kiss scene though


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

naruto821220 said:


> With Kahi  gone, it's the end of After School as well.



If you just said that you know nothing about AS or Kpop.
What, is Nana inexistent or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

> Did they kick out Kahi and are using that "graduation from the group" story to cover it up?



They kicked Bekah out of the group, Kahi probably left herself. I doubt she wants to be an idol forever at her age. Imagine being her age and having 13 year olds debut, you'd basically be like, fuck this.

Let's be honest guys, the whole Dani story sounds like a scenario from a Hentai manga.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They kicked Bekah out of the group, Kahi probably left herself. I doubt she wants to be an idol forever at her age. Imagine being her age and having 13 year olds debut, you'd basically be like, fuck this.
> 
> Let's be honest guys, the whole Dani story sounds like a scenario from a Hentai manga.



I'm only like 2 or 3 years older than Dani but I find that story shady as hell.
I mean, what were her parent's reaction to this?
No parent in their right mind wouldn't raise a red flag if they hear their child say some random man promised to make them a star.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

lmao i couldn't read all these pages

i love t-ara but my god theres only so much arguing you can do about idols


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol we really at a point that it's pointless to argue of Kpop, esp what idols might or might not be thinking about.

Can we talk about T-ara's music?

WAYBLT is a classic


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

My favourite T-Ara songs right now are Bo peep, Day by Day, Lovey Dovey, and I go crazy because of you.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

T-ara would have become one amazing group with Jiwon


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

First album is still awesome (sans wanna play or whatever it's called.  I still die when I hear SMOOTH LIKE JELLO)

and i've been wondering what it would have been like with Jiwon.  She's a pretty good vocalist but is huuuuuuugely overshadowed in spica.  if she had stayed with T-ara she would be fourth best


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I miss this type of T-ara pop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHPB70v_fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing beats SUPAA NOVAA


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

at this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAeEFgC9ioo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol at the guy


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

No makeup face is really such a big deal isn't it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

It's Korea's equivalent of herpes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

> Himchan: I have been thinking also...... When a girl follows in behind you, there is an opportunity. You hold the door open for her.
> Yongguk: When a man walks in you close the door?
> Himchan: Yes, just close it! (LOLOLOL)
> Yongguk: What if there's a fight?
> ...



Lol Himchan.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol they're so crazy , need to be on more variety shows


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

He does look crazy


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's one for RA:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

kinda funny since Yuri actually looks decent with minimal make up, at least to me 

and lol @ himchan.  i love it when he falls on his face in the power MV


----------



## koguryo (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

koguryo said:


>



[YOUTUBE]HUBWxiu5cOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure but that alcohol level isn't that much. Korean Motorcyclists are known to flaunt  safety aswell. I sounds like the Oppa doesn't mean it brigade


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the truth is it isn't that high.  It's unfortunate that he got in the accident, but over here you need .08 to be considered intoxicated

even so, i don't exactly have experience with this


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe Korea should stop drinking so heavily and sort out their traffic laws but knowing Netizens Khun will be turned in to some demon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

It's possible it was an accident that would have happened regardless of him being buzzed.  Guess we have to see what happens.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

That's what I'm guessing, it's probably just an accident.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

While somewhere in Australia:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> While somewhere in Australia:





Seriously though what a dumb thing to do


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I miss this type of T-ara pop:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHPB70v_fA[/YOUTUBE]



I liked these songs 

Same for:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-HG2Z6M4ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> While somewhere in Australia:



Leo's exact reaction


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

That made me somewhat better after Eunji's kiss scene 

Seriously though , stupid drama directors . She was pure goddammit!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

I highly doubt she was pure Hust

But yeah her on screen virginity is over


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah she can be perverted lol 

I thought I liked Eunji until I came across a guy who writes pages and pages of scenarios about himself x Eunji on Tumblr


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yeah she can be perverted lol
> 
> I thought I liked Eunji until I came across a guy who writes pages and pages of scenarios about himself x Eunji on Tumblr



Hustler there will always be that fanboy who goes above and beyond.
Then there will always be one to top him.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Did they kick out Kahi and are using that "graduation from the group" story to cover it up?
> 
> Or did she really just graduate from the group.



Would Kahi stay with Pledis if she really got kicked out? Kpop fans need to stop acting as if companies are demons. Yes some of them are but Kahi was clearly highly ranked in the agency and got whatever she wanted (drumline etc.).

AS is actually better than ever without her, she blocked so many girls from actually showing off their talents. Actually, this is the happiest I've seen AS in a while, they seem so over Kahi leaving


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Would Kahi stay with Pledis if she really got kicked out? Kpop fans need to stop acting as if companies are demons. Yes some of them are but Kahi was clearly highly ranked in the agency and got whatever she wanted (drumline etc.).
> 
> AS is actually better than ever without her, she blocked so many girls from actually showing off their talents. Actually, this is the happiest I've seen AS in a while, they seem so over Kahi leaving



I never said anything.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2012)

We know your delusions with T-ara despite having only been a fan since February.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol dead


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> We know your delusions with T-ara despite having only been a fan since February.



1.
February is the date in which I joined NF.

2.
I'm in too good a mood so go look for an argument with someone else.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> 1.
> February is date in which I joined NF.
> 
> 2.
> I'm in too good a mood so go look for an argument with someone else.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

I see Ichi lurking 

Stars knows when he's beaten.

And,


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I see Ichi lurking
> 
> Stars knows when he's beaten.
> 
> And,



I'm not beaten Jeff, I just refuse to argue with someone who is itching for an argument that was held just the night prior.
I'm not wasting my time saying the same things I already said.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2012)

Stars admitting he's inferior , a real man indeed


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2012)

How is that admitting I'm inferior?
She wants to argue with me over the same exact thing we argued over *just* last night.
If she wants to argue so bad why doesn't she just re-read the same five pages from last night.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone here like g.o.d.?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2012)

Chillax a bit my friends.

Arguing is fine but the MD can only handle so much


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Awww, guys, I keep missing your epic arguments. I actually like Stars for sticking up to his beliefs. Hust, you're such a troll, it's like Eunji being kissed on screen is karma for all your trolling lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol dead



Qt princess~

Lolirl Dambi comeback is postponed for the 100th time


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Chillax a bit my friends.
> 
> Arguing is fine but the MD can only handle so much



Yes Cara 

I will spread only the value of love from now on.  And SNSD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KqoswKzS4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

^ That first girl , hnnng! Looking forward to this group but their names are ridiculous though .



Spica said:


> Awww, guys, I keep missing your epic arguments. I actually like Stars for sticking up to his beliefs. Hust, you're such a troll, it's like Eunji being kissed on screen is karma for all your trolling lol



Nope , karma for spamming Waking Dreamers cp with gifs of Yuri's kissing scene


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Hust. 


I am no longer mesmerized by Yoona's beauty. There's like five Yoonas on Thai TV.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

There's only one Yoona yo 

Stars is banned , hopefully not for long . I need my source of entertainment.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha boss!! Gyul sama would totally approve.



Another boss!



> When you filmed variety programs, you spoke and giggled very well.
> Gayoon : The truth is that I hate going on variety programs. When we have to dance all of a sudden. (sigh) I hate the "who do you like, who likes me" thingy (laughter).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

lizzy ♥


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Haha boss!! Gyul sama would totally approve.
> 
> 
> 
> Another boss!



Lizzy has earned a new place in my heart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

I just realized it's an MBLAQ stan.

are they still mad that Joon got paired with Lizzy over the Lunar New Year WGM special that lasted one ep


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

On Eunji's kiss scene:


> The producers shared, “This kiss scene was born after 16 NGs. It’s going to be a scene that will leave a lingering image worth looking forward to.”



I wonder why Seo in Gook


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

She barely looked interested , sucks for you Seo In Gook .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Asswipe! i'm gona start spamming food pics since you're fasting and all

I'm not that mean

Hehe she looks so lost , he must be a bad kisser. Also i'd rather Seo In Gook than Hoya , can't have all the crazy Inspirits going apeshit on baby Eunji .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

They're already shipping her with Hoya.



> Asswipe! i'm gona start spamming food pics since you're fasting and all



Holy hell it's tough Leo, I wouldn't blame anyone to not keep them.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> They're already shipping her with Hoya.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell it's tough Leo, I wouldn't blame anyone to not keep them.



She's shipped with every member of Infinite and members of Exo as well. They make her look like some gang banger .

It must be . I can do without food but not drinking water is bit too much for me.

My Turkish friend who has been smoking pot for the past year or so every day just stopped it cold turkey for Ramadan , you can never out-devout a Muslim .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

isnt Infinite shipped with like every girl group too? like the pairings are insane and they all fight over it  pinkfinite, rainfinite, missfinite, afterinfinite, f(infinite), etc. 

we all know secretfinite is the best tho~


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

> My Turkish friend who has been smoking pot for the past year or so every day just stopped it cold turkey for Ramadan , you can never out-devout a Muslim .



True

My friends are drunk for 11 months of the year, but when it's Ramadhan they stop completely.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not following many tags mainly active on Eunji and Hyosung . I see lots of Smallwang + Hyosung shippers . 

Never seen Secretfinite and haven't shipped anyone since Seohyun sank my goguma heart on Happy together. 

Alice + Ara is a pretty awesome ship


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> True
> 
> My friends are drunk for 11 months of the year, but when it's Ramadhan they stop completely.



Lol amazing

My mom asks me to be vegetarian for one day and I can barely do it. It's easier to starve than eat vegetarian food .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I'm not following many tags mainly active on Eunji and Hyosung . I see lots of Smallwang + Hyosung shippers .
> 
> Never seen Secretfinite and haven't shipped anyone since Seohyun sank my goguma heart on Happy together.
> 
> Alice + Ara is a pretty awesome ship


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I did too but I think it was before BYG+Ji Eun days lol ? I cant remember . Sungyuu's eyes are not big enough to feast on glorious Hyosung  

I wish TaeNy would go , those shippers are the most annoying. I've seen majority of the shows but I never found Taengsic to be that close .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey atleast noone is as awful as EunHae shippers

Taengsic has shippers, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

EunHae shippers are actually fed by SM and Suju . Seriously they milk the shit out of it lol .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

yeap, especially with debuting the subunit in Japan with that Oppa Oppa remake and possibly another comeback for them


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Best AKP comment ever


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

how dare that person.

whatever, sunggyu is more relevant than sungyeol is in korea anyway


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Nichkhun looks like he got a nosejob.
Taeyang hasn't changed except makeup and style. (He looks like a very masculine Sulli hahaha)
Joon looks the same.
Why the hell do IFthink Taec looks like a very scrawny Korean Arnold Schwarzenegger???
Holy crap, Yongwha looks like a young Kishimoto.
And why am I not even surprised Jaejoong did eyelid surgery?
Taemin what the hell 
Key looked a lot better before.
And GDFwith his manly wrinkly man-chin and mullet.
Jokwon is mad adorable.
If Junsu grew his hair, he would seriously look like a Japanese school girl.



What the freaking hell, Leeteuk?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol everything about Leeteuk is creepy. He somehow reminds me of Siwon there..

I'm always amazed at how much TOP changed without PS


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

Taeyang's chin looks different...

Jaejoong... just lol

...same reaction for eeteuk wtf 

and random guy behind sungyeol clearly just liked dat ass


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder how limited Sungyuu's vision is , those are the tiniest eyes ever


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for TOP.FHe lost so much weight and went on to become one of SK's hottest male stars. It's mad hard to lose weight.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Some cute ones


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

speaking of graduation photos, this one recently made headlines in korean news


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

sulli does have the best grad photos, girl looks crazy adorable in them.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Who is that, RA? Is it Kim Tae Hee again?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

it's our favorite Pocahontas, Jieun


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

I saw Ji Eun's , so cute .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2012)

the articles did compare her beauty to Kim Tae Hee & Seohyun though.

netizens keep complimenting how pretty she is  jieun is pretty much another seohyun. pretty looks that korea loves & talent to back it up.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

I think she looks more like KTH than Seobb. Seobb, what kind of a graduation photo is that?  Looks like a photoshoot for school uniforms.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

I sensed someone said something bout my girl Kim Tae Hee, sup?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

Ewteuk looked like a complete creep.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

from no mercy comments said:
			
		

> Guys! If you watch B.A.P Diary, before their Singapore Press Conference, the members announce that Daehyun is their official Visual! Thumb up so other BABYs can see!
> JunMusikBoy 14 hours ago 32



AND HERE I THOUGHT I WOULD BE ABLE TO CHOOSE


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

Isn't Himchan their official visual? He's white, thin as a stick and doesn't sing much. All the requirements are there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure.  I understand that visual is pretty much essential for kpop groups but I don't understand why this person is announcing it like it's important 

it's like i'm being told that someone is supposed to be looked at over the others 

plus in no mercy i thought youngjae was most into it xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

Kpop fans like to fetishise the idol's position, like you have girls that are obsessed with maknaes even if they look the oldest, or the rapper.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

this is true 

in other news


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

I like how Wanted dress like they're 15.

It's good that it wasn't One Direction, next thing you know Harry Styles will be dating one of them.

Wait is that Tiffany? I thought it was BoA lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Holy shit , why the long face Tiffany???

Lol Eno , I wouldn't really blame Harry . They throw it at him and he takes it , he's a young adult after all .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

While yes the women shouldn't throw themselves at him, he should keep it in his pants and say no to atleast married women. But nope, he'll sleep with anything.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha I guess but media tries to make an article about everything and he wants to be in the spotlight . 

Zayn's Paki right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

He's half, and his family lives a few blocks away from me.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh ok I thought he was full 

I was so bored so I watched Geordie Shore. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

That awful ass UK version

Don't Hust, seriously son don't.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol i've only seen few ep's , not planning to continue . Why do they talk like Gollum??


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2012)

> Why do they talk like Gollum??



They're from Liverpool


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

yep it's the wanted

which is kinda funny since one of them is a 2ne1 fan


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 24, 2012)

Isnt there an asian version of those shows now showing currently....?

Except they're Korean Americans...* K-Town  *


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

^awesome set


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Isnt there an asian version of those shows now showing currently....?
> 
> Except they're Korean Americans...* K-Town  *



There is an Australian version called The shire lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2012)

clearly neither of them did, wtf.

i wouldn't even know how to approach that.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

So Nichkhun got kicked out from the Caribbean Bay ad already...

And he's seen as a god in Thailand, so this is really scandalous lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2012)

pretty strange watching it unfold

i'm actually starting to feel bad for khun.  i don't have sympathy for him for getting into the accident, but it's already getting blown up far out of proportion for the crime >_>


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 25, 2012)

> ^awesome set



Thanks.



Hustler said:


> There is an Australian version called The shire lol



My bro's friend watched the first ep and said he loved it. My bro's gf watched it and said she hated it.

My bro and I cant even think of watching it just to dis it. It would be physically painful just to try.



NudeShroom said:


> clearly neither of them did, wtf.
> 
> i wouldn't even know how to approach that.



Traffic from your right side has priority down in Oz so khun should have definitely slowed down just in case someone was coming. Unless there was a _Give Way_ sign on the road the motorcyclist was travelling. 

It could have been much worse though. It seems the bike hit the side of the khun's car. If he was a 2 seconds faster or khun a bit slower he would have gotten slammed by the front of the car instead.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2012)

okay that helps, i didn't know that

and yeah it's a good thing the both of them were actually going pretty slow

i guess if they were both one way roads then it's clearly khun's fault

but my god korea, why the weird ass roads


----------



## koguryo (Jul 25, 2012)

If there isn't a petition for Khun to kill himself then I'd be surprised, usually netizens are all over this shit.  I mean "Korea is gay lol"

Korea has a lot of tiny alleys, my friend and I almost got run over by a taxi once.  Actually my Japanese friend was hit by a Korean driver when the crosswalk light was green.  Koreans are lousy drivers


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 25, 2012)

Did they find out what brand he was drinking...?

Irony


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

I do find it hypocritical of khun to leave a police statement saying "I'm sorry" with the reason being his Korean is bad. (according to sbs news)

But he admitted a week ago that he is really fluent in Korean now and that he pretends not to understand to get out of situations.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

YG should be making lots of money this year given the world tours are successful. Looking forward to G-d the most , slay & solo all your favs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

hello venus ideal women:


> Alice: Shin Min Ah & Kim Min Hee
> Nara: Son Yejin
> Yooara: Ivy & Son Yejin
> Yoonjo: SNSD’s Taeyeon
> ...



Yoonjo, truly Taengsic's child


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

> KARA mini album mastering now!



this is from 

August comeback then (he said he was mastering BoA's one week before her release).

bye rainbow, it was nice knowing you


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Wtf do people not people right or left in Korea? I feel bad for Khun because he's clearly a nice guy and this is a case of bad luck. But he was two streets away from the dorm, he should have asked someone to pick him up.

Finally Kara, ugh no solo releases then


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 25, 2012)

Dunno if this has already been posted

Link removed

GD will be making a second solo comeback towards the end of August.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

doubt he'll be doing any promotions for it though since the World Tour kicks off immediately afterwards.


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, Khun was on every TVFchannel.FThe honour of Thailand is smeared. 

But poor guy, this is really blown up.FJay Park at least wrote that Korea was gay.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

only event worth watching this Idol Olympics was the Women's Fencing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm dying at the amount of drama that has happened this week already 

first the khun drink driving thing & now kstew cheating on rpattz, it's only three days in too.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

Any idea when the non dance version of BoA's Only One will come out?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

^


----------



## Chloe (Jul 25, 2012)

What is DSP doing with Rainbow? I'm living off selcas and fancams sobs


----------



## Naked (Jul 25, 2012)

This just links back to this thread on the forums. Thanks for the heads up though. 

For anyone that missed  about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Married guy, stay classy Kristen. What a joke she is.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> ^


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 25, 2012)

BoA is so <3


----------



## Austin (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know where I can download Miss A's "Class A" album? I can't find a download, and I ordered a physical copy but I can't wait to hear it


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol Kirsten Stewart , her face irks me. I bet she looked bored while apologising too.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> Anyone know where I can download Miss A's "Class A" album? I can't find a download, and I ordered a physical copy but I can't wait to hear it



Why would you download it if you have a physical copy on the way 
you might as well just download it on itunes.


----------



## Austin (Jul 25, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Why would you download it if you have a physical copy on the way
> you might as well just download it on itunes.



I can't wait, it's said it will take like a week.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 25, 2012)

Spica said:


> So Nichkhun got kicked out from the Caribbean Bay ad already...
> 
> And he's seen as a god in Thailand, so this is really scandalous lol



I can't believe they would edit him out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

That's an awful ad, it's like a stripper ad.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Minus Suzy yes 

They edited Khun out of idol championship too lol.



Okay i'm not that mean , hope he pulls through and they're def overreacting


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Poor Khun, maybe Vic can give him sugar and get his mood up.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

As if Vic gives a fuck , she's probably with Changmin now


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Vic brings all milkshakes.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder what Yasha thinks about Victoria. He'd probably talk shit about her thinking she's Korean and when I tell him she's Chinese , he'll try to retract his comment and make her out to be some sort of goddess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude totally do that, he's so easy.

But seriously Hust Yasha is a guy right?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah he's a 26 year old Chinese male from a 3rd world country


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude has really feminine hands then.

So is Vic still the top of your Harem Hust, or have Hyothighs and Eungook thrown her off the spot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

> Hyuna had been told to stay at the base and pass on any missions, her health had been suffering yet again; she wasn’t eating properly, she was refusing to take medication and it irritated the life out of Hoya, given she’d promised him to take better care of her health before they got together.
> 
> “Hyuna you’re being stubborn! Just take your medication and rest dammit!” He groaned, rolling his eyes and pushing her back down on her bed with an annoyed expression.



The only way this fanfic could get worse is if Hyuna's sweat tastes like 7up.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dude has really feminine hands then.
> 
> So is Vic still the top of your Harem Hust, or have Hyothighs and Eungook thrown her off the spot.



Lol I don't know if it's his hands though , probably a co-worker

I don't throw out my biases  . I don't know who would be my ultimate bias , Eunji/Vic or Hyosung. I'm hating on Vic's hair atm so it's still between Eunji and Hyosung


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Why are you reading Hyuna fanfics?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

It was on my tumblr, apparently Gyuri is an evil bitch coming between Hyuna and Hoya.


This is pretty great.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Lmao weird! 

Ikr flawless kick from the flawless baby. That's what In Guk gets for grabbing her non-existent titties.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

I just had to google Eunji's boobs. Yep none.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I just had to google Eunji's boobs. Yep none.



           .


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I just had to google Eunji's boobs. Yep none.



Bitch we already established she has none, doesn't make her any less perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

The Olympics are gonna be an embarrassment:/


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yeah totally forgot about it. Hope Australia can regain their swimming glory.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Oh yeah totally forgot about it. Hope Australia can regain their swimming glory.



over who?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2012)

How is everyone in Kpop land today?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> over who?


Some druggo country


----------



## Mdri (Jul 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I wonder what Yasha thinks about Victoria. He'd probably talk shit about her thinking she's Korean and when I tell him she's Chinese , he'll try to retract his comment and make her out to be some sort of goddess.



I think I told him once she is chinese, he may not remember though...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2012)

What rep rank do you get at 100k rep?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2012)

Ascendant I think


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2012)

What's this about Kristen Bell? Or is it the Stew?FWhat's this about Eunji? She has an awesome kick.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2012)

Angelababy doesn't look chinese in the least bit


----------



## Naked (Jul 25, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> What rep rank do you get at 100k rep?





If you ever need it again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

Spica said:


> What's this about Kristen Bell? Or is it the Stew?FWhat's this about Eunji? She has an awesome kick.



KStew. She cheated on RPattz with the director of that Snow White Huntsman movie, whose wife was the scriptwriter of that movie and played Kristen's mum.


----------



## Spica (Jul 25, 2012)

Hustler: Over Norway. FBut our best swimmer died from a heart-attack from over-training so nothing's in your way now. 



♚Ego♚ said:


> Angelababy doesn't look chinese in the least bit



Plastic surgery.FThough she claims she's part Dutch or something but no one believes it.F



Rain's Angel said:


> KStew. She cheated on RPattz with the director of that Snow White Huntsman movie, whose wife was the scriptwriter of that movie and played Kristen's mum.



Daaaaaamn, bitch.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 25, 2012)

I was looking forward to watching the Snow White movie but I think I'll have problems being sympathetic to the main character now...


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I was looking forward to watching the Snow White movie but I think I'll have problems being sympathetic to the main character now...



Uh, everyone I knew who went to see that movie had problems being sympathetic to the main character.

She was just so impossible to relate to.

Batshit crazy Queen Charlize on the other hand...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm mostly surprised KStew didn't cheat with another woman.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2012)

Just to remind everyone it exists and to get it stuck in your heads:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> Hustler: Over Norway. FBut our best swimmer died from a heart-attack from over-training so nothing's in your way now.



Norway has an Olympics team?  What's up with the random "F" in between sentences , is your keyboard fucked or something?

Michael Phelps though


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2012)

*JYP Entertainment reveals Nichkhun will not be attending upcoming events for the time being*



> This is JYP Entertainment.
> 
> Nichkhun has deeply apologized for the his wrongdoings for everyone who has shown him love for the past five years, and mentioned that he would like to take some time to reflect on himself before returning to all his fans and the public with a new heart and mindset.
> 
> ...



My bet is they are gonna install those breathalyzer things that stop a car from running if the driver's blood alcohol level is too high.  That'll teach these rascal idols from DUI-ing


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Norway has an Olympics team?  What's up with the random "F" in between sentences , is your keyboard fucked or something?
> 
> Michael Phelps though



I don't know why but it happens when I reply to anything on NFFthrough Chrome.  Can't make it stop. 



Stfu, Norway ish teh best.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

qri makes the idol olympics tbqh


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow she does bring something to T-ara after all

Speaker: What sport do you guys excel in??


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember last year during hurdles she kicked one over meanwhile hyunyoung was ducking underneath them.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol I remember that. I wana watch for the lulz that is Minho and Bora .


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

Bora is heaps athletic judging from my dash and minho is ridiculously competitive.
Sadly Rainbow aren't in it this year ((which is bull because they finally added archery and jaekyung is good at it))


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Bora is very competitive too. They're both good but too competitive for my liking.

Didn't they make Rainbow practice for synchronized swimming just to air like a minute of it? or was that for another show?

I miss queen Hyunyoung.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeh they did synchronised swimming for the idol olympics for like a minute or something lol

I miss hyunyoung too  There's rumour they're coming back in september and the guy who made Hoi Hoi is working on the album. It's just a rumour tho.


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

Hust: 

All winter sports except hockey. F303Fmedals won.  For summer games it's sailing, shooting and athletics.F


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Yeh they did synchronised swimming for the idol olympics for like a minute or something lol
> 
> I miss hyunyoung too  There's rumour they're coming back in september and the guy who made Hoi Hoi is working on the album. It's just a rumour tho.


Yeah that was really slack , the girls practiced hard too.

I thought Kara is coming back in Sept?? 


Spica said:


> Hust:
> 
> All winter sports except hockey. F303Fmedals won.  For summer games it's sailing, shooting and athletics.F



Lol so you guys should be smashing the winter Olympics? Norwegians must be good at physical activities as my uncle claimed they have to dig their way out of the house during winter.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

They're the most recent rumours I've heard /shrug
They need to promote in Korea otherwise they'll lose the small chance they have of being relevant


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

Kara needs to do another Lupin for their next comeback. With electric guitar riffs. 



Hustler said:


> Lol so you guys should be smashing the winter Olympics? Norwegians must be good at physical activities as my uncle claimed they have to dig their way out of the house during winter.



I told you we had to climb mountains and stuff for our stupid school trips.  And Norwegians are as good at digging out their house during winter as Australians are to wrestle crocodiles.

And no one can beat us in winter olympics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Does this mean Hust wrestles Crocodiles

Must be like how the Brits are good at pouring tea.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2012)

So are they gonna dance when they perform or play instruments?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nU_cFIS2bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

dani's debut stage


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

so she's gonna be a rapper with no flow.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Tupac reincarnate , future president of Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Dani already has more fans than Boram

Lol what song is she singingXD

With some training maybe she could get good but yeah, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

It's so easy to troll Dani haters and there are so many of them too

That AOA teaser sounds ok. I was expecting something similar to CNB.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

AOA look decent though, the song is like a mix of Sunny Hill and Secret.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Girl around :29 mark looks like that Japanese singer , I forgets the name.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

lol Sistar r like they're on steroids 

Secret VS AS archery


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

Secret VS Sistar


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn the Secret girls look so skinny 

Ji Eun and Hyosung looked so bad ass and cute shooting arrows


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Uee v Jieun

Aim for my heart instead


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

I like this Athletics Competition best bc first time Secret actually get airtime 

they got a total of like 1min of screentime for the Lunar New Year one.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Uee v Jieun
> 
> Aim for my heart instead


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Bora is on steroids more like.

Is the show out? I'll watch it, aslong as Minbore doesn't win everything.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Bora and Minbore are the same

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YMPF8Xvj90[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbY9fmaWqss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

Atleast Bora is sort of cute, Minho is just an annoying try hard.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Kagawa would be proud of that comment. I don't find her interesting at all.

Also that 2nd screen cap , when you cover Yoonjo's mouth she looks exactly like Sica.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

eh they're both really boring to watch.

Zinger was like 'OH WE KNOW SISTAR IS GONNA WIN, Bora is so good at this!!!'

cue interview to bora where she pretends that she is sucky at sports etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

this was qt


----------



## Naked (Jul 26, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Just to remind everyone it exists and to get it stuck in your heads:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

I like She's Back.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't get it.
This FC has a decent amount of activity but its slow to get new threads.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2012)

because it's not a FC? 

since posts count here we restrain ourselves a tiny bit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

we post regular updates & discuss kpop not a spam whatever the hell we like place lol.

in other news, Beast's comeback is a flop so far, not even in the Top 10 on most major Digital Charts after first day.  Cube deserves it for turning pm all their good acts into crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2012)

> This FC has a decent amount of activity but its slow to get new threads.



Dude this isn't an FC, and we stay on topic 99.9% of the time so there's no spam outside of my silliness.


----------



## Zach (Jul 26, 2012)

Some of beast's stuff is good but some of it like the new stuff is utter crap.


----------



## Spica (Jul 26, 2012)

I love how I'm not considered spam. 





I would've like Dani more if she was a solo artist. KKS,  I know you want it but you put her in T-ara because you don't want her to start from the bottom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the new beast song for the most part.

However I don't like the Engrish and the styles. >_>

Kikwang and Junhyung have joined Taeyang for guys i'd like to attack with an electric razor.

edit: also how did ER do in the charts? I watched the performances for that for a while and i realized that THEY WERE STILL PERFORMING IT

not sure if good or bad sign


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

badly lol. It's just they promote longer to get their name known since their breaks are really long.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2012)

Spica said:


> I love how I'm not considered spam.



You are , Cara is just too lazy


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> badly lol. It's just they promote longer to get their name known since their breaks are really long.


Oh well XD


Hustler said:


> You are , Cara is just too lazy



I don't even mod this section!


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I don't even mod this section!



I always thought you did since you're in this thread a lot lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha it happens.  A lot of people seem to think I do. XD

/is a shit mod regardless


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2012)

It's okay, I've seen you told us to keep somethingsomething to a bare minimum so we won't get banned. I don't remember what it is, but I'm not doing it.


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha it happens.  A lot of people seem to think I do. XD
> 
> /is a shit mod regardless



What section do you mod? 

I agree with Spica, I think I remember you telling us that as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

plaza & arcade

plaza of course is filled with trolls, arcade is chill.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2012)

I was joking Cara , you're a good mod 

Gangnam style slaying 

Damn Dara's hair is sex. I love it on her!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2012)

Bora pek, getting that gold.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

holy crap a ton of groups debuted this month.

damn why they all so mediocre tho. GLAM & Tahiti have shit songs & boring lives and C-Clown is sorta interesting but doesn't have anything to hold my interest rn


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

oh hwayoung hurt her ankle i was wondering why she wasn't there today


----------



## Fran (Jul 27, 2012)

Hwayoung is da besto. Love her rappping so much.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_oJb5idk-Q[/YOUTUBE]



> TEAM SIII - Win The Day (모두 애쓰리)
> 
> Feat. 2PM, missA, ZE:A, SISTAR, MBLAQ, Dalshabet, 4minute, 9Muses B1A4
> ----------------
> ...



Love the advert, love the song


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

> Damn Dara's hair is sex. I love it on her!



She seems more confident with the hair.

Talking of rookies:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8AtviF27hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She seems more confident with the hair.
> 
> Talking of rookies:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8AtviF27hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Rapper's voice annoys me in this teaser. Sorta reminds me of CL, kinda goaty & whiny.

Meanwhile what is happening to Block B? Keep hearing rumors and stuff like Zico leaving?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

> Meanwhile what is happening to Block B? Keep hearing rumors and stuff like Zico leaving?



He's suppoused to be taking a break until they make a comeback in the autumn. I don't think he's leaving.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 27, 2012)

Zico isn't leaving, he's working on personal things.
Finally evol finally is debuting. Yeonju is the cutest


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh hwayoung hurt her ankle i was wondering why she wasn't there today


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

Hwayoung bullying drama on twitter.

Hwayoung got injured and tweeted something about determination isn't enough to let her perform on stage.

Hyomin then tweeted that you can perform as long as you have determination.

Soyeon also tweeted something similar. Boram, Jiyeon & Eunjung all rted Hyomin's tweet and added more comments.

Then Hyoyoung tweeted saying her other half (Hwayoung) is hurting alone right now.

Hold up lemme link you guys when I'm not on my phone


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wow. T-ara drama situation trans:
Brian Drummond as Vegeta


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

lmao @ simultaneous hacking


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

It's strange that all T-ara members tweeted the same thing, but either they're pissed at her or we don't know what's going on behind the scenes. Whatever the case it seems like T-ara keeps it real


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2012)

Wtf T-ara?         lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

even more wtf, watching today's day by day performance

give eunjung ALL THE LINES!

soyeon and hwayoung are missing, that's like half the group gone.

edit: thankfully hyomin rapped at the end, i missed her for that.

but none of them are into it


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

They really look bored on stage.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2012)

Also how can it be simultaneous hacking when Hwayoung and her twin responded to it?

Ah well , lot of shade



> Hyoyoung: What’s the use in having a pretty face. You  should be pretty inside. Shouldn’t a hurt person be treated like a person too? I really want to cry. I’ll just train..


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2012)

> Tarae (Hwayoung’s rap coach) "I know all empty-headed bitches act the same way but I wonder if there’s anything that could go beyond imagination like this. They think they made it… they’ve forgotten when they used to be nobodies, right??"



Run Dani run while you can , you still have light years ahead of you


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow this is got nasty real quick. This is why imo idols shouldn't tweet when I imagine T-ara is off their head with fatigue. Best to sleep on it before you type this kind of response.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

Let's hope it wasn't KKS tweeting cuz you know he loves the press


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2012)

Idols and their tweeting problems

Lol as one comment stated , KKS will sort out this problem by adding more members.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

This should prove to everyone how unhappy they are with member changes. I like T-ara, I like how out spoken they can be about the hardships of idols. They say it when they're hungry, when they're tired and esp when they're being treated poorly by their management. And I know they've spoken up about the member changes, and not exactly positively. 

I respect them for their honesty, esp in an industry like Kpop where it means you'll be punished. But there's a thin line between being honest and being nasty, T-ara crossed the line by ganging up on a girl who's sharing their misfortune, the girl has a broken leg ffs. The comments seems more like an inner comment though, it reminds me of the KKS comment where he claimed T-ara didn't work hard enough even when Eunjung was in a cast, I feel they're mocking KKS or something but anyway it's wrong. Oh well this is gonna blow up, the fanbase will be more fragmented than before.

The girls will be villified but the problems remains with the management, who clearly are not listening to the girls at all. If T-ara sinks then KKS should shoulder all the blame for being a creepy, annoying, dogmatic bully.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

AOA- Love is only You (composed by Yonghwa):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O--5yg5wFn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2012)

So it's obvious.  

Hwayoung is the first to go.



Ego, or any other T-ara fan, do you know how often T-ara has been injured? It feels like it's been a lot compared to other groups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

Seungyeon
Fany
Eunjung
Hwayoung
Sooyoung

...those are the significant injuries off the top of my head.

However T-ara does have a history of abuse (though we already know that)

I'm pretty sure Enno remembers when they performed Yayaya in the freezing cold.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah they performed in minus 20 degrees conditions while wearing stockings, and the cordi's acted like they didn't know what everyone's issue was. Okay you psychos, they could get pneumonia. 

But KKS carries on. He's the one probably turning the girls against each other in the first place, he already admitted it's good for competition to keep them on their toes and not get lazy. Man is a Sociopath.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2012)

Only member smart enough to not tweet or stay out of it was Qri.

Seriously though, I've lost a lot I respect for T-ara. Like enno said, there's a difference between sticking up for their beliefs and being honest and bullying and ganging up on a poor girl that has been with them for close to 2 years now.

What's worse is apparently their anniversary is really soon so imagine how tense


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

well apparently KKS is going to make an announcement in two days-ish (i think)

he's probably going to add 30 members.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
KKS IS GOING TO MAKE A FUCKING TITANIC ASS ANNOUNCEMENT REGARDING T-ARA IN 3 FUCKING HOURS.
OH MY FUCKING GOD, I'M ABOUT TO GO FUCKING MAD.
WHAT IF HE DISBANDS THEM?
WHAT IF HE ADDS NEW MEMBERS?
WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT FUCK


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

> On the 28th, Core Contents Media shared that it would make a major announcement about T-ara on July 30th.



you have a while to chill man


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> you have a while to chill man



What if he says T-Ara is going to take a "break"
What if he fires someone!
Or what if he's gonna make some bullshit unimportant announcement.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2012)

i dunno, the shit this guy does its probably not minor.  i do think some of our worries are legitimate though.

but yeah, it would suck if we lose t-ara (or some of t-ara) over this.  they're still one of my favorite groups. :/


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> i dunno, the shit this guy does its probably not minor.  i do think some of our worries are legitimate though.
> 
> but yeah, it would suck if we lose t-ara (or some of t-ara) over this.  they're still one of my favorite groups. :/



What if he gives T-Ara to DSP, YG, or SM 
Oh what a happy day that would be.


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm hoping for a huge scandal that will break upFCCMFat least. T-ara will probably go down with them but I want a scandalous video that will expose KKS for the tyrann he is.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2012)

Quote:
"Tarae (Hwayoung?s rap coach): I know all empty-headed bitches act the same way but I wonder if there?s anything that could go beyond imagination like this. They think they made it? they?ve forgotten when they used to be nobodies, right??"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

i'm now convinced this was all an elaborate plan by Qri to take the heat off of her partner in crime Nichkhun 

they will soon flee and start stealing the worlds greatest artifacts

i mean WHO ELSE COULD HACK 7 TWITTERS AT ONCE!? she was clearly in the centralized location where she could control them.

**


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> i'm now convinced this was all an elaborate plan by Qri to take the heat off of her partner in crime Nichkhun
> 
> they will soon flee and start stealing the worlds greatest artifacts
> 
> ...



Either that, or this is a publicity stunt from CCM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

tbh it's starting to sound as if Hwayoung is resisting plastic surgery or something

we all know that the others went through with it



> “What does it matter if your face is pretty. It’s your heart that has to be pretty. Is a person who is unwell, not a person? I’m hurting too. I want to seriously cry. I should just practice instead..”



though it doesn't really explain the second part.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> tbh it's starting to sound as if Hwayoung is resisting plastic surgery or something
> 
> we all know that the others went through with it
> 
> ...



The only plastic surgery Jiyeon got was for her double eyelids.
And Hwayoung looks perfectly fine without it, she's the type of girl you take home to you moms and put a ring on her finger.
Look at this face:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

Hyomin looked perfectly fine without it, and she had it done lmao

don't underestimate the insanity of KKS


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyomin looked perfectly fine without it, and she had it done lmao
> 
> don't underestimate the insanity of KKS



SM tried to tell Gyuri she has to get plastic surgery before she debuts.
 what dicknuggets really.

I'd Marry Jiyeon, Divorce her, then marry her again just to experience marrying her a second time.


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2012)

Gyulsama said herself that DSP favoured her from the beginning. 

SM, you idiots.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Gyulsama said herself that DSP favoured her from the beginning.
> 
> SM, you idiots.



Its better that SM did something stupid like that anyways.
If they didn't Gyuri wouldn't be Kara's leader


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=g-all-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Its better that SM did something stupid like that anyways.
> If they didn't Gyuri wouldn't be Kara's leader



Becoming the leader of a group whose image and concept she does not fit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

I doubt CCM will disband T-ara since they're one of the biggest money makers in Korea but who knows what might happen.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

prolly force Hwayoung to leave.

Ahreum will probably bond with them well, she's just like them:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

We have to wait and see... only a day left.

Also Qri hasn't said a word.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

apparently Qri isn't part of it, she was the only one seen talking to Hwayoung during Idol Olympics filming.

It was said that Hwayoung spent most of her time hanging around Sistar or Infinite. None of T-ara were even seen cheering for her during her fencing against Sunhwa (who was getting cheered by Secret).


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

Ouch.  Yeah I'm pretty much seeing the  for every other post.  

Sucks because I wouldn't have expected this from Hyomin, Jiyeon, and Boram.  Maybe Soyeon and Eunjung but it's not looking good for these 5 now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

eh I wasn't so shocked by Jiyeon & Soyeon. Both always gave out a mean vibe. Boram and Eunjung were middling for me.

Hyomin was the real shocker though because they said she was close to Hwayoung, etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

As pretty I find Eunjung, her personality never did it for me. ._.

Boram and Jiyeon I just found to be passive.

and yeah Hyomin is probably the worst to find out about, as she does seem comfortable around Hwayoung, so I'm assuming the issue is pretty recent.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

So disappointing Hyomin. Weird to say but Jiyeon never gave me a bitchy vibe..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

lol the netizens are really sick with kks' media drama


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol at people thinking T-ara will disband though. As if KKS will get rid of his biggest money makers.

This is such a hardcore mess , I can't see this working out in any way. If Hwayoung gets kicked out/leaves , T-ara will easily have the most anti's. If they apologise and continue on , they'll be the most awkward group in K-pop history.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

fuckit

ALL HAIL QUEEN QRI!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

she will bring us into a new era with her leadership.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

i want to make a queen qri meme but i have to go pick up something for my mother

dammit


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

> This is such a hardcore mess , I can't see this working out in any way. If Hwayoung gets kicked out/leaves , T-ara will easily have the most anti's. If they apologise and continue on , they'll be the most awkward group in K-pop history.



If I was KKS I'd use the next few months to show them getting close to each other and show they're friends again lol. Getting rid of her will be a really stupid thing to do, best for T-ara to apologise and say they made a mistake and that they're gonna think about their actions.

Let's be honest guys, I doubt this is the only group with these issues but it's alot more extreme in T-ara because KKS is a nut and the members probably haven't slept in a year. I'd be pretty shitty too if I was in T-ara. But as everyone's said taking it out on Hwayoung is poor form and pretty pathetic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

Qri is a superior human, she didn't join the clique.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

more netizens on t-ara:


i think other groups have problems but they're professional about it or dont let it get too personal.

Or they're not so fucking dumb to tweet about it. Only good thing coming from SNSD not being able to get twitter jfc, imagine how much stupid Tiffany would tweet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

Twitter and Facebook, it's best to keep idols off their because people say the dumbest things. 

They really don't like her do they, that's some shitty ass behaviour by them, Jiyeon is w/e but Eunjung I'm disappoint.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

lmao the eunjung one, the look she gives hwayoung before looking down at the rice cake was pure devilish.

edit: even so, Hwayoung appears to be pretty strong considering she stared her right back in the eye.  shit is actually pretty scary looking if you only look at their expressions


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

I have too many comebacks for the popularity comment by Jiyeon. 

Wishes he was in T-ara

As for the Eunjung thing I'd do the same to her, I'd go up to her and just stick the cake in there and act like it's all friendly


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay CNB's single is out and I think this might be my favourite Japanese song since they went to a big label:

Miracle:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag1S6KOtRRw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

Just read Hwayoung's tweet. Is she okay?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

What did she tweet?


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

"What does it matter if your face is pretty. It’s your heart that has to be pretty. Is a person who is unwell, not a person? I’m hurting too. I want to seriously cry. I should just practice instead.."


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Didn't her twin tweet that??


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2012)

Hwayoung ;;
Queen Qri will prevail.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Qri is the mastermind behind all this lol but seriously good on her.

Darabs


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

What's this about Qri? 



Hustler said:


> Didn't her twin tweet that??



This is where I read it:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

The tweet is pretty straightforward, she saying the other members are ugly from the inside (I wonder if they've been calling her ugly or something), and that they shouldn't treat her so badly. T-ara have issues.


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

The other members would say something like that? That's quite shocking. I couldn't imagine that.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 28, 2012)

If the group breaks up Hyomin could take Hyuna's offer and join 4Minute!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Boram could go join a hospital because she looks damn infected


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

Are those bruises on her legs?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

God knows what that is tbh. Damn I don't think i've ever pitied an idol this much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The tweet is pretty straightforward, she saying the other members are ugly from the inside (I wonder if they've been calling her ugly or something), and that they shouldn't treat her so badly. T-ara have issues.



...that makes much more sense than what i was thinking

...Boram also appears to have unfollowed/NEVER followed Hwayoung.

Jeez I'm hoping Hyomin isn't that deep into this.  I never expected it of her especially since she was once byungpoong


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Hyomin seems to be in the most amount of shit as she re-tweeted Hwayoung first and updating her twitter profile picture to a text of "everything happens for a reason"

smh!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm confused, didn't they all tweet before Hwayoung?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Did they? What I read was that they re-tweeted Hwayoung or something


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2012)

They all just retweeted Hwayoung and Hyomin I think.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

This is amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWqsgOQpoMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

what RA posted



> The other T-ara girls tweeted the above first, and the first tweet by Hwayoung came after them. Hwayoung had apologised to the members when talking to reporters for forcing everyone to change their routines because she was injured.



that's what confuses me.  i want to say that hyomins tweet could of been ambiguous but i read from a fluent korean speaker that it was pretty clear it was aimed at hwayoung.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Lime long hair


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2012)

I prefer Lime with long brown hair tbh


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah she looks amazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

Graeme/Cael/Jason is pretty upset about the T-ara news as well, guys. 

Also what'd she look like with short hair?

/only recognizes them as a group since you guys keep posting them(hello venus) XD


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2012)

My friend IRL only stans t-ara and 3 other kpop groups anymore and she's incredibly upset about it too 

Lime's the one with the blue green hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2012)

ahhh okay

think i might like the green better haha


it's kind of hard not too

tbh this could of been a stupid silly argument that passed over but i'm pretty sure KKS probably freaked out the moment it was noticed.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2012)

Boram is getting a lot of hate from netizens too because of her unfollowing/not following AND she deleted her original tweet.



> 1. [+635, -17] Who does she think she is? She should know to just stay quiet but look, she's now back in the media once again. You call yourself a singer with the few lines that you pretend to sing... It's ridiculous to think that you're considered a singer of higher rank compared to so many other better people.
> 
> 2. [+572, -14] And they fall deeper into the pit... Boram doesn't even have any popularity, and I remember she was criticized for using her parents to get to where she is... She's ruining herself;;
> 
> 3. [+565, -15] Now all of Korea will unfollow you too



okay I just checked the article again.

at the time this was translated yesterday it was at those numbers.

if you check it now, the number of thumbs up all three comments got went up to 2000 each.


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh god, guys, I can't believe this entire bullying case has gone so far and no one has mentioned Hwayoung's wardrobe malfunction.F


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAY1YhMm4zE[/YOUTUBE]

I wish someone would link/tweet this to Hyomin

I don't care about the rest of T-ara for the most part

just too much disappoint


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn, now i found out about what happened to 5Dolls.  CCM has a story with bullying.

. Does it mean, this has happened for two years?  If it's true, then it makes sense that KKSFwants to put pressure on the group as a means of punishing them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

That's only just before Hwayoung debuted I think, she was added to T-ara in October 2010 I think.

Bullying isn't really uncommon, people insist Fany and Jay were bullied.

And of course theres the whole Soomi thing


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

No, Hwayoung was added in July 2010.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

ahhh

then it could make sense

she didn't actually debut till november


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember how there was some news about the maknae of a 4 membered group being bullied and everyone was thinking it was Secret?? 

It's most likely Dasom as she revealed she feels like she doesn't fit in and the CEO shows obvious bias.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

Hust that was revealed 2 years ago, it was Girl's Day. 2 members left and they replaced them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

Dasom's rumor was that she was a bully (the queen bee or whatever) but they were talking about a different person with the same name

They interviewed her school mates who were shocked she became an idol because she was a total introvert and was too quiet


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone posted this yet?



A lot of things can look like something else if you put meaning behind it, but if its true the idol championships scene would make me sad...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if KKS will make them carry on promoting Day by Day, their reception is gonna be cold.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hust that was revealed 2 years ago, it was Girl's Day. 2 members left and they replaced them.





It screams Sunhwa but I doubt it lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

Nah it's not her. They never said a number of members and The other girls all appeared on variety as well

It was about Minah iirc and the fact Girls Day underwent lineup changes after this was proof Hust.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> We have to wait and see... only a day left.
> 
> Also Qri hasn't said a word.



And Qri won't say a word.
She knows the weight of the situation and refuses to be involved with it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Boram could go join a hospital because she looks damn infected



I haven't laughed out loud like that in a good minute!
Thanks for that Hustler 

I'm still fucking laughing 2 minutes later.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 29, 2012)

Boot Jiyeon out , do it CCM.


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

Dasom's rumour was fucken nasty. She shared the same name as that batshit crazy ulzzang girl who was supposed to debut as an idol.FI remember that story, there was so many news reports about it. She was really pretty and popular girl, who bullied another, making her a slave and made fun of her background. She forced the girl to eat animal feces and it escalated into suicide, it was insane.


----------



## Sera (Jul 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> This is amazing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWqsgOQpoMc[/YOUTUBE]



That really is amazing! The chorus sounds like something off a Final Fantasy XIII soundtrack.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

reading the kpop section on reddit and the person called them out for their article on the t-ara drama


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WElEFYcf9M4[/YOUTUBE]

Psy is so awesome. 

Love how Sistar randomly appeared (didn't even notice them come on)


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

AKP is worse than FoxNews and Daily Mail. The two ACTUALLYFwrites their down trashy bigoted articles instead of the translated cherry-picking AKPFdoes.

And... sad.


----------



## Sera (Jul 29, 2012)

Taemin and BoA are such good dancers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

Taemin did better than Yunho, but I wanted the original guy as well. 

edit: todays flashback was soooooo cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2012)

Taemin did well but the original guy is alot better.

Gangnam Style was great, he should get Hyuna though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kagawa (Jul 29, 2012)

She tried to hit Hwayoung


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2012)

If I was Hwayoung I'd cut her hair in her sleep, then watch her weep.


----------



## Sera (Jul 29, 2012)

Jiyeon is my favourite member, but if she really is bulling Hwayoung then I don't know anymore.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats my girl Jiyeon.
Hit a bitch in the throat and make it look like an accident


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2012)

Today is the day. 


EDIT:  ;____;


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh Hyomin

Get out of CCM, Davichi!  Run


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not believing that yet because Hyomin was particularly popular on the internet before debuting, and remember something similar happened to Dasom.  Could just not be her.

jesus wtf is going on

i hope this shit is over soon


----------



## Zach (Jul 29, 2012)

That would suck if it's true


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2012)

Quote:
With the controversy surrounding the bullying scandal of T-ara and Hwayoung heating up, netizens have been claiming to discover more and more proof shots that supposedly prove the bullying rumors to be true.

Recently, online community boards have been posting such screencaps of various moments throughout the girls’ careers back to back, shocking netizens with the content.

On one Japanese broadcast, videos showed Eunjung forcefully feeding Hwayoung a rice cake into her mouth, while on one episode of KBS‘s ‘Star Life Theater‘, Hyomin was caught poking Hwayoung in the eye while lifting her arm.

In another scene, netizens noticed Jiyeon making fun of Hwayoung for reading in the car, stating, “She’s only acting like that because she’s in front of the camera. As someone who’s in the same team as her, this is my first time seeing her reading.” 

Soyeon was also caught approaching Hwayoung (who was sitting in a corner) and giving her candy, stating, “This was the candy I dropped on the floor before.” 

Netizens commented, “The rumors with Hwayoung must be true”, “Isn’t this too much against one person?”, “How can they act like this as adults?”, and “Hwayoung must be going through such a hard time.” 

Stay tuned to allkpop for full details on CEO Kim Kwang Soo’s announcement regarding T-ara, later today.

Jesus H. Christ.
This is getting more blown up by the minute.
Not to mention that KKS is set to make the announcement in 30 mins time.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2012)

Sistarfied ‏@sistarfied
 Hyomin was on a website on which you can bid on a girl to do whatever you want with it.
A BAD INFLUENCE ‏@RealSamchon
@sistarfied mostly right. but the situation is much more serious than what you tweeted.
A BAD INFLUENCE ‏@RealSamchon
@sistarfied she was in one of the biggest and worst bully club(?) and opened a private party where they almost get naked in public.

 On a sidenote, Koreans are asking for WGM to stop airing Eunjung as well apparently.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

Seems Hwayoung has been pulled


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Shits hitting the fucking fan.
It sounds like Hwayoung left/got kicked.
WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Aw fuck.
Hwayoung's contract is being terminated.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

This sucks such big dick man.
This sucks fucking donkey dick.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

> “In deference to the complaints by T-ara’s staff of 19 people (5 stylists, 7 hair & makeup, 5 on-site managers, 2 team mangers), Hwayoung’s contract as an artist will be voided effective immediately with no conditions.”



CAN WE HAVE MORE INFORMATION PLEAAAAAASE


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> CAN WE HAVE MORE INFORMATION PLEAAAAAASE



Theres nothing left to be said.
CCM terminated her contract.
She's probably going to the dorm right now and packing her things because its effective immediately.
She's probably going to sign to another Girl Group or be a solo artist.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh CCM  You pulled some stupid shit, imagine if she joins another company that is semi-relevant and gets to go on a talk show


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't give a darn though.
I'll always support the 7-Ara members no matter where they go.
So even if Hwayoung goes solo or signs to another Girl group I'll still support her.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> CAN WE HAVE MORE INFORMATION PLEAAAAAASE



They should have been on Intimate Note everything gets settled on Intimate Note...!!

Give Hwayoung the giant, fluffy microphone now!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

I did not foresee this happening, what the fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Theres nothing left to be said.
> CCM terminated her contract.
> She's probably going to the dorm right now and packing her things because its effective immediately.
> She's probably going to sign to another Girl Group or be a solo artist.



No I mean why were the staff complaining?

This is strange as hell


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2012)

Jiyeon is still mai waifu tho I am disappointed. 

I hope Hwayoung lives a good life.

CCM fuck yo lies.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Hold the press!
HOLD THE FUCKING PRESS!
Look what Hwayoung just tweeted:

She said: "The facts aren't true..."
I knew that whole story smelled of bullshit.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

They're implying  Hwayoung's been the un-cooperative one behind the scenes all this time.

While the tweets against her were probably the seen side-effect of her unknown attitude by the public/fans.

Interestingly people were siding with Hwayoung so what do they believe now? Tara's rep as a whole has been shot though.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

That entire "statement" is fucking bullshit.
Why would they release a statement saying the *staf* wanted her gone when the conflict was between the *members*. That story is in no shape or form fucking true.
Hwayoung Fighting & 7-Ara Fighting!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

There is SO much to the story that has to be either bullshitted or reported by CCM right now, otherwise you're gonna see a ridiculous amount of haters attacking all the remaining members of T-ara.  I don't even know what to think


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

The antis have already swarmed around this.
They want Eunjung noona booted off of WGM and they want her to be kicked from her up coming drama.
They want Hyomin out of her drama.
They want Jiyeon out of the group.
They are verbally attacking Boram.
This whole fucking shitstorm just turned into an explosive diarrhea hurricane just like how I said.
I Fucking said that adding 2 member would be the beginning of the end.
*I FUCKING SAID IT.*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

If Hwayoung is voided from the contract, she can speak out against CCM right?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Hwayoung can basically do whatever the fuck she wants.
She is, as of right now, a free agent.
She can speak against CCM and air out all the of the fucking bullshit KKS does.
Matter of fact, She fucking should.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

this is sad.

meanwhile I'm annoyed by people.

Queens because they're defending T-ara so aggressively and acting as if the girls did nothing wrong and all the blame is the management and hwayoung.

Antis because they just wanna jump the bandwagon and hate to make themselves feel better/get interested.

I understand people being mad though? Like especially many people who have been bullied before.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

> Early after their debut, T-ara went through many reports of several members being bullied (such as Eunjung, Soyeon, or Boram) but that was simply childish jealousy which did not pass two days, and they soon grew closer together.



so he basically admitted there were problems since the start?

and I really have no words for these:



> WOW "we feel apologetic to tara members who want to be with Hwayoung" minutes later all tara members unfollowed hwayoung WOW





> kks said in an interview that he wishes hwayoung will stay quiet


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> so he basically admitted there were problems since the start?
> 
> and I really have no words for these:



About the keep quiet quote:
He knows Hwayoung can talk if she wants to now cause she no longer has a contract holding her tongue.
The fucker is shaking in his bankrupt boots.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

Sue them Hwayoung!


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 30, 2012)

t-ara is my fav group...smh at all this stuff


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

AGSIWBDKDBFKESGUW DROPPING BY TO EXPRESS RAGE

HWAYOUNG WAS MY BIAS
T ARA IS MY FAVORITE FEMALE GROUP
THE FUCK IS THIS

CCM AND KKS 
I AM GOING TO CUT YOU BITCHES


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow I didn't know so many T-ara stans existed here


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 30, 2012)

from allkpop 



> There were reports of bullying. Are the fights between the members a big reason in the departure?
> 
> No. The relationship between the members are not a big problem. In fact, once you take control of a team, small problems can erupt. The bigger problem is the hardships faced by the staff members.



staff members more important than sexy hwayoung?

not sure if serious


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Wow I didn't know so many T-ara stans existed here



 

I dunno how to tell my friend all this

he fucking loves hwayoung (but he doesn't really follow kpop news so he's unaware until he decides to look up t-ara again)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

> T-ara's fancafe manager kicked out the members who talked badly on Hwayoung & turned it into a T-ara official anti cafe LOL



 Oh god!

Looks like they're done for



> KKS stills wants "Sexy Love" promos beginning in mid-August.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I dunno how to tell my friend all this
> 
> he fucking loves hwayoung (but he doesn't really follow kpop news so he's unaware until he decides to look up t-ara again)



What does Caewoo think about this?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

Hwayoung should join Sidus HQ, they seem like the type to take people in and protect them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

Japanese T-ara staff tweet: I was a translator/assistant during T-ara's magazine shoot. Back then (around February), Hwayoung definitely did not talk to anyone. She was always calm. She didn't talk to the makeup artists or the other members. She only focused on her work. She always smiled at the staff. She left a good impression. (Source: Link removed)

CCM trying to spin it as Hwayoung acting like a diva. lol i'm with her, if I had an injured leg and was bullied by my members i'd say fuck it to the live stage too. Let those losers try to pick it up


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

> This was recently revealed (x) Apparently this is Hwayoung and is an old post she made. [Not Confirmed]
> “hello. after thinking over and over whether to post or not…I’ve decided to write
> the girl group that I belong to is a group that.. if I just mention the name, you’d recognize them
> I’m a new member so it’s a little awkward. and because I’m shy, I’m not very good at getting along with them… I guess that’s one of the reasons I’m an outcast
> ...



Hmmm                    



> T-ara's concert (8/11) organizers are in a state of panic as concert tickets are being canceled one by one


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

Poor Hwayoung, she is better out of that fucked up group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

kyary pramy (OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS PONPONPONWEI GIRL) tweeted about T-ara


> @n_athaniel "Bullying is really bad! The worst! Bullied people have problems, too, but that lie... bullies are 100percent bad. 100000000000 percent bad! Humans are so annoying! Think of all the bad memories that bullied person will have! *sigh* I'm only reading the news, but my heart hurts. I'm not in a group, so I've never been bullied but if this happened to me with a group I was with everyday? I would never forgive them! I wouldn't want to work with them! I'd want to be friends with everyone in my group. I'm done. I like T-ara, too, which is why I think this. This is horrible! Unbelievable."    (Translated by )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

some anti/ex fans r tweeting to t-ara members pictures of thei cut up photobooks & cds


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

reminds me torres joining chelsea and fans burning his liverpool shirt


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

wow they all look so pissed off this perf, especially Hyomin (gurl looks so fucking mad) & Eunjung when they cover Hwayoung's rap. this is like the most energy you've ever seen them on stage with tbh


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

Running Man PD:
Hwayoung... She was a good kid though? I think something is wrong right now.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Running Man PD:
> Hwayoung... She was a good kid though? I think something is wrong right now.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

It's happening all over again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

reporters making fun of kks


> @wwwwwwon
> Today's lesson! If a lunatic gets a hold of you you're life is over... ㅋㅋㅋ
> 
> @onbge
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> some anti/ex fans r tweeting to t-ara members pictures of thei cut up photobooks & cds


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2012)

6,300 fans left T-ara's fancafe
and now
SBS's PD will not contact T-ara in the future

u gotta be kidding me


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

Nothing more dangerous than a netizen scorn.

I'm listening to T-ara songs now, knowing I may be incarcerated for doing so in the future.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

good lord 

KKS: "I can talk with T-ara members and staffs about Hwayoung's coming back if she really regrets"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

All but 600 tickets to T-ara's first solo concert have been cancelled/refunded/etc.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> All but 600 tickets to T-ara's first solo concert have been cancelled/refunded/etc.



That is so sad 

I actually feel bad for the remaining members of T-ara.  They likely had some hand in this whole thing, but CCM has arguably made it far worse.  It could have been resolved internally.  I don't wish harm to any group regardless, but this is just sad.  I wonder what the remaining members think


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

[BREAKING] Eunjung just released a public apology on Cyworld

two


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuck.
Hwayoung was my bias 
Hyoyoung better get the hell out of there too ;A;
T-ara are gonna need a miracle if they're to continue.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

@RealSamchon I am hearing that Tony Moly is wrapping up T-ara pictures and stuffs from the shops.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

NEVERMIND, Eunjung's cyworld was hacked!!!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

The hacker only said that? Wow, atleast make it more dramatic.

This is getting good.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm making a "I'm with Hwa" set


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

so any bets on more drama coming out on the last day of July?

Tom/Kate, Jackson kids, R Pattz/KStew Cheating, Nichkhun and T-ara drama. what else is left


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

Some couple comes out because they think the other stuff will overshadow them?  Somebody is pregnant?  Someone commits suicide


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

KKS revealed to be dating Dani's mom?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Core Contents Media, who just have announced they terminated Hwayoung's contract with T-ara after being with the group for 20 months.

 Hwayoung, who joined the team later than the rest, has been the center of the hot topic of "being bullied" by other members.

 T-ara fans think that this is wrong or are very shocked by the announcement. And now fans are rooting for the most desired situation: a peace between Hwayoung, T-ara and the agency so that she can return.

 On the 30th, Kim Kwangsoo said to Star News, "If Hwayoung truly realizes her wrongs, it's possible to talk with the T-ara members and staff about her rejoining. Once again, this is if Hwayoung looks over her previous actions and self-reflects so she does not repeat the same behavior.

 Clearly, the probability of this situation is low, but there is a small glimpse of a reverse situation happening. Right now, it's left for Hwayoung to decide.

If KKS thinks this is going to reverse all the damage he's done to the group hes a fucking cunt.
It took 3 years for them to get where they were less than 12 hours ago, 3 fucking years and all of that hard work and determination were wasted, Destroyed in less than 24 hours.

The girls are probably in the fucking dorm crying their eyes out because of the recoil of what KKS did. If Hwa came back I'd be happy cause 7-Ara would still be together, but taking into account he lied about the twitter hacking, and he gave her a wrongful termination, and he lied about it Being Hwa's fault, I don't think she's coming back.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2012)

oppa is disappointed, Jiyeon-a.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

@AngelaEum

@oniontaker just walked by like three tony moly's in kwangju right now, two of them already removed t-ara, one was in the process


bye cfs/advertisements.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

This is just embarrassing.
This is *seriously embarrassing* Mystic, (our former fancafe that has now turned anti), the ticket refunds, Eunjung's drama roles, the lies, all of it is just embarrassing to QUEEN'S a good deal of QUEEN'S from the diadem have said they want nothing to do with the group any more.
This is humiliating.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

That's it i'm done with CCM. I love T-ara and I could maybe have gotten over this debacle if the girls were left alone to sort it out but they kicked out the girl who was being outcasted and then had her name sullied. This is pretty much indulging bullying behaviour, but the worst part is it seems like is that they all probably chose to kick her out rather than move on. 

I don't give a darn if Jiyeon thinks her looks can somehow make it okay to be a bitch or what not, I have zero interest in them now. I'm done, I'm on Hwa's side. If KKS really thinks he can lay all the blame on Hwayoung then he's got another thing coming, esp if Japanese stylists have already stated she was sweet. Fuck you, you bullying, lying, cheating, disgusting waste of human space KKS.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

This is one shitty situation that in my opinion could have been entirely avoided.

Which makes it all the more hard for me to watch


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That's it i'm done with CCM. I love T-ara and I could maybe have gotten over this debacle if the girls were left alone to sort it out but they kicked out the girl who was being outcasted and then had her name sullied. This is pretty much indulging bullying behaviour, but the worst part is it seems like is that they all probably chose to kick her out rather than move on.
> 
> I don't give a darn if Jiyeon thinks her looks can somehow make it okay to be a bitch or what not, I have zero interest in them now. I'm done, I'm on Hwa's side. If KKS really thinks he can lay all the blame on Hwayoung then he's got another thing coming, esp if Japanese stylists have already stated she was sweet. Fuck you, you bullying, lying, cheating, disgusting waste of human space KKS.



This is basically what the former QUEEN'S on the diadem forum are saying right now.

If Hwa came back to the group she would bring back alot of the fans and maybe even some of the love, but as for now, T-Ara's name has been soiled.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

it's seriously disgusting that he makes shit up about Hwayoung when fans all says she's really sweet


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

The funniest part is KKS only had to say there were problems and he will be make sure to sort out the group attitude. He only had to do the right thing that was to tell the other girls to suck it up, but no the fucking cunt went and did the worst thing possible. And by doing so proved that she was being bullied and that he's a lying piece of shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's seriously disgusting that he makes shit up about Hwayoung when fans all says she's really sweet


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd believe the Devil over KKS, the shit that was threatening to destroy Nicole, Ham and Jing.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

All of this has now given other groups a tremendous edge over T-Ara.
If the remaining members of 6-Ara stay in the group and bounce back, they are gonna have to put in the same amount of work they put in over the last 3 years and then times that ten fold because of all the shit KKS has done in the past *6* hours.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Isn't CCM just the best though, he treats his staff so well, they even get to kick members out o T-ara should be fine.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

lol their song is still doing alright in the charts (for now), but their reputation is pretty much damaged. It's gonna take them a few years to even recover from this (unless CCM works magic like Jiyeon's sex tape again)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol their song is still doing alright in the charts (for now), but their reputation is pretty much damaged. It's gonna take them a few years to even recover from this (unless CCM works magic like Jiyeon's sex tape again)



Sex tape? 
More like showing her bra on webcam.
The situation could have been easily avoided by letting the girls work it out amongst themselves.
They live together for Christ sake, they practice together for more than 6 hours a day. They *have* to talk to each other at some point in time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Sex tape?
> More like showing her bra on webcam.
> The situation could have been easily avoided by letting the girls work it out amongst themselves.
> They live together for Christ sake, they practice together for more than 6 hours a day. They *have* to talk to each other at some point in time.



lol ego you must've missed the recent article which stated that T-ara only see each other 3 times a week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Jiyeon's tape was different. She was young and dumb, someone practically used her so if anything people felt sorry for a childhood discretion to come to light. This is different.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol ego you must've missed the recent article which stated that T-ara only see each other 3 times a week.



Because of schedules etc, but they practice for the bulk of the day, when they see each other.
Sometimes they go there from morning and leave the next morning.
You mean to tell me that KKS thinks at some point in time the members wouldn't forgive and fucking forget?
Antis don't forgive and forget a shit.
They'll hate, hate, and keep fucking hating.
The levels hate the group has received and is still receiving right now are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Jiyeon's tape was different. She was young and dumb, someone practically used her so if anything people felt sorry for a childhood discretion to come to light. This is different.



nope if anything netizens don't like her much, they bring up her tape in every individual article about her.

jiyeon has a bad rep with netizens. she is one of the popular members but if you see her record... what she has achieved is far less than eunjung/hyomin. her dramas are not as big as theirs & she gets a lot more push than them with her roles usually being the main role while Eunjung's/Hyomin's are usually 2nd lead & getting center spot in t-ara in general. She's popular internationally but k-netizens slaughter her on a regular basis and there's been a lot of talk about her having bad attitude.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

The problems with the staff was also in the official press release. What kind of problems existed?

I don’t want to go into detail, nor do I want to make personal attacks. But the staff were very tired after driving for the entire night and taking care of hair and makeup. There were several managers who cried, saying they wanted to quit. Although the artists are important, I believe that the sweat and tears of the staff are equally as important. I could not stand by watching this destruction of teamwork any longer.


The staff is paid to drive around all night and do hair and make up.
Thats what they're fucking paid for, its their fucking job.
If they want to quit because they have to do their job let them quit, decisions are made by the strong ones not the weak ones.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

I think he stupidly misjudged what the reactions would be and the amount of people who think he's bullshit.  The girls themselves may have been able to handle it, and if not, then maybe it would have been better to part with Hwa but in a far different fashion than this time around.

I don't think any feuding would have resulted in this gigantic net loss that T-ara and CCM will suffer from this point on.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

At this point, KKS needs a time machine so he can go back 6 hours and stop his own stupid ass from making that decision.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

He's an idiot, he thinks he's got the golden touch and that he can do what he wants, he's obviously realised that's not the case. He'll still pull every shady deal he can to make this scandal go away.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

It might sound dumb but drama turns me off groups, idk why KKS though they were getting publicity when most people were just irritated that so many scandals were coming out. I come for the music, the variety and the borderline yuri stuff going on.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> He's an idiot, he thinks he's got the golden touch and that he can do what he wants, he's obviously realised that's not the case. He'll still pull every shady deal he can to make this scandal go away.



He also thinks he is some heavy weight in the Kpop industry.
He said that he wanted Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung, and Seungyeon to be expelled from the music industry for wanting to terminate their contract and expected something to be done just because he said it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

lol, so I was bored and looked up "Kim Kwang-Soo" and there's a dentist in Illinois, USA with the same name, and this is a review of him on Yelp



> Do not go to a dentist who is mainly interested in making money by telling you a lie.
> Period!!



Sounds familiar?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87P3UiUUyB0[/YOUTUBE]
This is so appropriate for Hwayoung to listen to right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

I think T-ara will be fine though, they're popular for their music anyway so as long as CCM releases decent music people will still like them but the scandal will follow them to the end of their careers.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

There's no like carry over hatred aimed at Davichi or anything right?  CCM covers them too.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

I think Davichi is safe. I haven't seen any hate directed their way.

Honestly I think Hwayoung would say something about what happened but KKS still has her other half sadly


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Jiyeon can go into acting for all she cares.
She already said she was originally training to be an actress anyways.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

at this point, idk why is he still proceding with the August comeback.

what he needs to do is take them out from every single activity they are in right now and have them work their shit out or this is gonna happen again with Ahreum & later Dani. Take the year off (maybe even 2013 as well) and then combeack after rebuilding their image.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> at this point, idk why is he still proceding with the August comeback.
> 
> what he needs to do is take them out from every single activity they are in right now and have them work their shit out or this is gonna happen again with Ahreum & later Dani. Take the year off (maybe even 2013 as well) and then combeack after rebuilding their image.



QUEEN'S first thought this was going to happen with Areum and or Dani 
But it happened to Hwayoung.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol RA you wish they'd go away for 2 years. KKS doesn't care, he'll carry on like nothing has happened. The guy is a bull in a tea shop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

any sane person would halt everything but I guess KKS is a delusional mastermind or w/e


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

Honestly I think KKS some some screws loose in his head or smth


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


>



LOLOLOLOLOLOL

ah man that was good.

Anyway, I'll keep the hate in reserve until I learn more.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


>



Why would he proceed with a comeback thats right after this.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

I need to know where Queen Qri stands in all this


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Both KKS and Hwayoung are still trending on twitter.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Ikje said:


> I need to know where Queen Qri stands in all this



Qri won't say anything.
If she was gonna speak she would have before 6 hours ago.
Now she surely isn't going to say anything because the magnitude of the situation grew.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

I also see CCM and t-ara as trends aswell


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats more a look of her on the verge of crying.
She looks likes shes seriously about to burst into tears.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll stand by 7-Ara forever.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


>


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

Hwayoung has been pulled out of the group?  What a mess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

yes netizenbuzz updated MY LIFE.



> Article: 'Released' Hwayoung, dramatic twist? Kim Kwang Soo "I hope she genuinely realizes.."
> 
> Source: Star News via Nate
> 
> ...





> Article: "Bullying is not the problem"... Kim Kwang Soo CEO, terminates Hwayoung's contract
> 
> 
> Source: Dispatch via Nate
> ...





> Article: Hwayoung's Twitter ambigous confession "Facts without truth" Curiousity goes up
> 
> Source: TV Daily via Nate
> 
> ...





> Article: Fans cancel T-ara concert pre-order tickets, fandom turns their back after Hwayoung's termination
> 
> Source: TV Daily via Nate
> 
> ...





> Article: T-ara's company "Hwayoung refused to perform during live broadcast"
> 
> I didn't check if this article was translated by allkpop or anywhere else yet but it's basically saying that Kwang Soo is claiming Hwayoung refused to perform on the July 27th episode of Music Bank. She was originally supposed to sit on a chair and rap, but with just two teams left to get on stage, she flat out refused, forcing Hyomin and Eunjung to memorize her rap in a hurry.
> 
> ...





> Article: T-ara-Hwayoung, will their secrets be revealed... Company reveals one secret as a warning
> 
> Source: OSEN via Nate
> *
> ...





> Article: T-ara Boram Hwayoung, unfollowed a year ago... "Nothing to do with bullying"
> 
> Source: Star News via Nate
> 
> ...





> Article: "Jiyeon's attitude problems were caused by Hwayoung" Company reveals it isn't the first time Hwayoung acted out
> 
> Source: Newsen via Nate
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

The antis must be crying tears of joy over this.
But they gonna get smashed on.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

BTW, anyone know where I can watch the Idol olympics?
doesn't matter if its subbed or not.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

netizens compare the way members with injured legs are treated


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

> Hwayoung was with T-ara for 20 months, leaving original members Boram, Qri, Eunjung, Soyeon, Hyomin, and Jiyeon, as well as new member Ahreum.



What's happened to Dani then?



> Soyeon was also caught approaching Hwayoung (who was sitting in a corner) and giving her candy, stating, “This was the candy I dropped on the floor before.”



Is this true? That's just horrible if it is.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)

ouch
This is going terribly smh


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> What's happened to Dani then?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true? That's just horrible if it is.



Dani hasn't debuted officially yet.

And Antis gonna Anti


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

If Hwayoung was only in the group for 20 months and she got picked on, then isn't something similar going to happen to Dani? She's so much younger than the other members for a start.


----------



## Spica (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been following the news on my cellphone all day and holy crap, that escalated quickly. 

KKS, there was SOFMUCH, SOFMUCHFDIFFERENTFyou could've said or done but you are the worst kind of CEOFthere is out there (split #1 with Open World CEO).FHow he even got to where he is is a mystery (unless nepotism hmmm) because he has no tact, no mind, no sense at ALL to quietly solve this issue.FHe has now destroyed his one and only cash cow in the worst possible way.FThey say when tyrants fall, they drag their world with them. KKS, go burn in hell.

Everything is made to be Hwayoung's fault. I hope the girl realises how much support she's got and that people will never take KKS' word ever again. 

I noticed Hwayoung for the first time on Hello Baby (she was the quiet and princess-like one the kids liked) but other than that she was pretty anonymous until the nipple slip. 

Oh Dani, what did you get yourself into, gurrrrrl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Victim blaming, fuck off KKS.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Apparently Boram messing with Hwa's Umbrella:



And then Woohyun tried to fix it:


Infinite proved to be Knights in Shining Armour. Boram confirmed to be a twat. If I was Hwayoung I'd just kick the little troll.


----------



## Spica (Jul 30, 2012)

Hwayoung is still trending on Twitter.


Respect.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

That was really nice of Woohyun to fix the umbrella.



Ikje said:


>



No way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

The Hyomin thing is weird butt that's more of a societal issue, maybe Korea should crack down on pervs before laying the blame on adolescent dumb girls.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

well... it's timestamped as 2003, which fits and means that the email (same as her twitter un) was created before then and not by an anti...

imagine how much more dirt CCM has


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

wow t-ara fans trying to discredit hwayoung by mirroring this pic


into:


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

Boram , what a little shit


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

backup dancer just revealed some info




> yawp. theres stuff about how jiyeon slapped hwayoung cuz she messed up on a few dance moves while practicing for lovey dovey


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

Never thought Jiyeon would be like that.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 30, 2012)

wow so I've been gone for like a week and suddenly this whole drama with T-ara pops up and now Hwayoung is getting kicked out? Fuck, this shit is getting too real.

Also, is there something wrong with NF, it says there are 66 users viewing this thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

T-ara anti fancafe went from 30,000 to 224,570 in hours, and the second Jiyeon slapping Hwayoung comes out it's gonna get alot worse. KKS what are you gonna do now? Get your Genie lamp out fuck face.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn all this news is a horrible thing to wake up to :/





I went through this as well:


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

More:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

+points for Woohyun

edit:



> -A little while back, there was a small controversy about SISTAR’s Hyorin not using honorific speech to the T-ARA members, even though they are her seniors
> In the show where they are seen together:
> 
> Soyeon: “I love SISTAR’s tan skin! It’s very attractive and I’m so envious!”
> ...



lmao 

+points for Sistar if this is true


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Typical comment thrown at Hyorin about her skin colour, fortunately Hyorin refused to let it bother her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Typical comment thrown at Hyorin about her skin colour, fortunately Hyorin refused to let it bother her.



ohhhhh shit you're right 

I wasn't reading it in a korean sense, but oh god Soyeon was being sarcastic


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you seen her lately, she's putting on more white make up than a half cast KKK member.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

Link removed

I find this to be ridiculous. Whether it's a theory / rumor / etc. it sounds so stupid, it can't be practical. If this is actually true, CCM is... wtf. Unbelievably worse than how shitty they were thought to be before? If it's not true, then good, because it sounds absolutely retarded, I can't believe people are onto supporting that rumor 100%.

//



> if you insult T-ara, you are not a Queen.


are you fucking kidding me. this bitch. i adore t-ara but that's not to say i'm not disappointed with what i'm hearing. i'm trying to be open-minded but right now this is where i stand: t-ara acting like bitches, poor hwayoung. 

ain't the fanname / fanclub named QUEEN'S

//



// 

loving my hate fest / tumblr-copy-paste


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

KKShit said:
			
		

> Despite poor salary, countless staff members and managers are working hard behind the stars. *Driving while missing out on sleep, being on alert 24 hours a day, checking their makeup behind the stage, the staff work hard because they all have the common goal of creating the rise of the next top-level star*.





			
				KKShit said:
			
		

> I don’t want to go into detail, nor do I want to make personal attacks. But the staff were very tired after *driving for the entire night and taking care of hair and makeup*. There were several managers who cried, saying they wanted to quit. Although the artists are important, I believe that the sweat and tears of the staff are equally as important. I could not stand by watching this destruction of teamwork any longer.



that's their fucking job bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Lolt he drivers are crying because of your slave conditions bro. In anycase they're paid last I checked.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Best KKS meme I've seen in a while 
Meanwhile at the Idol Olympics, Nickhun and Jiyeon got gold for Table Tennis.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> that's their fucking job bro.



Thats the same shit I said when I read it.
The fucking statement is such bullshit that the lie doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn alt of drama in the Olympics, basically a ref fucked up the Fencing match and refused to admit it and the Korean coach went nuts and now the athlete is refusing to get off.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish Hwayoung would release a statement saying just how full of shit KKS is.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

There are so many guests in this thread. 

Is Qri the only member that hasn't done something mean to Hwayoung?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

my god.
it used to go:

Eunjung / Hwayoung
Jiyeon
Qri
Soyeon 
Hyomin
Boram

now it's like:

Hwayoung
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
Qri
..
..
..



♚Ego♚ said:


> Meanwhile at the Idol Olympics, Nickhun and Jiyeon got gold for Table Tennis.


what an interesting pair, they can both reflect together .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> There are so many guests in this thread.
> 
> Is Qri the only member that hasn't done something mean to Hwayoung?



Just because Qri has chosen to stay out of this doesn't mean that she has nothing to do with it.

For all we know Qri could have bullied her too but just on a low profile.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Speaking of Qri, shes actually being the smartest member right now and keeping her lips sealed.
For all we know Qri could know the truth behind everything but she won't speak because she doesn't wanna get involved in it or she can't speak because her contract is binding her.
Either way Qri is home and hosed in this shit storm.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> Is Qri the only member that hasn't done something mean to Hwayoung?



seeing as they all apparently exclude her, i'm gonna assume Qri did that too, but not sure whether it was out of peer pressure, indifference, etc. That being said, Qri didn't do anything direct to Hwayoung, so no, she hasn't "done anything mean" to harm HY, not that we've seen of. I look at her as the one who doesn't have a prominent part (let's hope none at all) in the bullying, from what we've seen - I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> my god.
> it used to go:
> 
> Eunjung / Hwayoung
> ...



 yeah. Same for me.



BrightlyGoob said:


> seeing as they all apparently exclude her, i'm gonna assume Qri did that too, but not sure whether it was out of peer pressure, indifference, etc. That being said, Qri didn't do anything direct to Hwayoung, so no, she hasn't "done anything mean" to harm HY, not that we've seen of. I look at her as the one who doesn't have a prominent part (let's hope none at all) in the bullying, from what we've seen - I hope it stays that way.



Yes, I hope another article doesn't come out stating that Qri has done something. She should go into acting/modelling.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I roll with laughter everytime I see an anti on AKP.
Saying T-Error and Hwagoddess, its hilarious because Hwayoung wasn't that popular within the group until 12 hours ago and now they all act like they were supporting Hwayoung from the start.
They are looking for any little thing that they can say against T-Ara and its hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Qri confirmed for child hater, pics of her stealing ice cream from children


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

No, that's not how you do it...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

lol dumbass



> Hwayoung almost ruined the group, I hate her right now... >.<"
> 
> #FuckYouHwayoung


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen so many fake ass former QUEEN'S all over AKP saying how much they hate T-Ara and how they never liked so and so.
And Antis saying that Hwayoung is awesome and sorts of shit.
If your a fucking Anti it means you never liked Hwayoung because Hwayoung was a member of 7-Ara.
If your a QUEEN'S you wouldn't believe all the bullshit thats being said about T-Ara because its all the people who hated on the low that are releasing the fucking lies to the media.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

The pussy ass, punk ass, bitch ass back up dancer wants to get all fucking hype and confident because we are at a low point.
Why couldn't the bitch say something when we were thriving?
Its the weak fucking people like those that pull down the strong ones.
*Some smile up in your face, but then hate on the low. Now I just stunt on my own, now I just stunt on my own.*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Girl groups have alot of anti's so when scandals hit, half the so called old fans are liars. Esp with successful girl groups. If SNSD ever had a scandal then expect an oncoming shit storm from their anti's claiming to be disappointed.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)

Well a lot of the specific rumors of the Hwayoung abuse by the T-ara members are fueling the rage easy enough. 

Though take it with a grain of salt since they're not verified either, and while there could  (probably) be bullying the specifics could be made up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol Ego, don't blame the hater, hate the game. If Jiyeon did slap her then she has it coming.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Haven't you all noticed a bunch of randoms are releasing statements bashing the girls now that they are in a state of emergency?
The cat had their tongue when Day by Day had that fucking all kill, the cat had their tongue yesterday, and the cat had their tongue until 12 hours ago.
Those type of weak people who are scared to talk up when someone is doing better than them and can only say shit when the person/people involved are at a weak point really piss me the fuck off.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> The pussy ass, punk ass, bitch ass back up dancer wants to get all fucking hype and confident because we are at a low point.
> Why couldn't the bitch say something when we were thriving?
> Its the weak fucking people like those that pull down the strong ones.
> *Some smile up in your face, but then hate on the low. Now I just stunt on my own, now I just stunt on my own.*



It could've been that she didn't want Hwayoung to get kicked out/get into more trouble because she spoke out against Jiyeon.

Nothing will be verified anyway until Hwayoung herself comes out and tells her side of the story.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Sometimes the stories float around for a while but noone believes. Imo people already had their doubts, you can't have so much stuff come out so quickly otherwise, but with the member tweets it all came out with a flood. 

Also the releases are really in suppourt of Hwayoung, maybe KKS shouldn't have claimed there's no bullying or she's a bitch to staff because the staff has no interest in KKS' shit games and just tweet, it's lies, she's a sweetheart. Don't blame people, blame KKS for forcing people to say the truth.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, you gotta cut the hating Queen's some slack. They dropped the fandom because the actions of the idols didn't roll with what they looked for. If Jiyeon murdered someone, obviously no one would be a fan. It doesn't mean they're fake, they're just really upset with what their idols have come to, or what's been revealed of them. I consider myself a Queen's & while I haven't dropped T-ara itself, I'm really disappointed by the actions of the members. Many former Queen's feel the same way, just that they respond differently and dropped the fandom altogether / converted to hate from their disapproval / anger / ashdo.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Whats the most hilarious thing about this is that the antis are seething with rage over statements that we all know are bullshit.
We all know its shit, so why are you mad?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Every fan goes through it, when Kara's scandal hit I was incredibly upset. Since then I've kept my stanning to minimum, imo in the end idols will disappoint you so best not to become too invested and just keep it casual.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

This is the funniest though:

None of this is bullying.
You mean to tell me those people have never cut their friend off and called them an asshole after saying jokingly?
They take every little thing serious.
Shoving a rice cake in her mouth, so what? Its fucking food.
Now Jiyeon ignoring Hwayoung's high five could be taken as offensive or she just missed her.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> This is the funniest though:
> 
> None of this is bullying.
> You mean to tell me those people have never cut their friend off and called them an asshole after saying jokingly?
> ...



The second example at least shows that Jiyeon isn't tactful at all/doesn't care about Hwayoung's feelings. She's trying to embarrass/make fun of Hwayoung on TV. 

The sixth example is something you should never do. Anyone with a 3rd grade education would know well enough not to try and shove food down another person's throat.

The seventh example is Jiyeon again showing she has no tact whatsoever/doesn't care about Hwayoung's feelings. Very childish.

The eighth example - a normal person would apologize and see if she was alright. Hyomin clearly did not.

The ninth example is Soyeon showing she has no tact/doesn't care about Hwayoung's feelings. Has she not learned any manners?

_The rest can be dismissed as accidents/playing around/etc._


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

*Sigh* Some of them are so taken out of context, I can't even... Won't be defending every gif but anyhow... someone already explained gif 6. In regards to gif 5... the gif about Jiyeon hitting Hwayoung in Hello Baby - ep 2. No one mentioned that she basically did the same thing to Qri right before she hit Hwayoung. She hits everyone... I have basically lost count....Oh if only I had a dollar for everytime she does that. Besides, I remember IU being on the receiving end of a few of those in Heroes. No one said she was bullying IU then.

 To add to that, Yoo In Na once said that she was as fragile as glass. And IU said that though she looks like a cold city girl, she is in actually fact a complete fool. Coupled with the fact that she is the member who gets flamed the most (Kim Tae Hee lookalike….the latest before this being the nong shim raymum fiasco). I’m not saying that she is as docile as a lamb but to say she’s a callous bully is a little far fetched.

 Wow and for Hyomin where do I start? How about this to refute that? Click here
 If Hwayoung was on the receiving end of being bullied but still tweeted that response to Hyomin. She is either an amazing actress. Almost Meryl Streep-ish or suffering from bipolar. There are plenty of other instances too. One can only keep up that pretense for the camera for so long. If everything turned out to be a farce and the "bullying" did happen. Someone please give them all the best actresses awards that they rightfully deserve.

 In short, do I think the members are bullying Hwayoung? No. Do I think that they get along fabulously and are BFFs in real life? No. Is Hwayoung a bit of a loner? Perhaps. Do I think all 7 members are prone to being b*tchy sometimes? Yes. Very much so. I attended an all girls' school for a decade. I have never met one who doesn't have their moments. They may not be as close-knit of a group as most of us believed initially but I think there was/is mutual(however small) genuine care and concern amongst the 7 for each other.

Finally someone with sense.
Thank god for the diadem forums 


Antis said all T-ara members unfollowed Hwayoung.
I don't think thats very truthful.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

Whether or not they were bullying Hwayoung, the T-ara members in question need to learn some proper manners and grow up. They're all in their mid-twenties for fucks sake, save Jiyeon.

Also, I already said I had dismissed the part where Jiyeon was hitting Hwayoung because they could have been playing around.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 30, 2012)

Korea's industry is evil to the max. 

I don't really know T-ara that well, but I really feel bad for Hwayoung. I've looked at some video's and she seems to be really timid and nice person. I presume a good target for bullying. 

... Or she's a very good actress, but I really doubt that she's lying.

______________

I think this is the third group 'crisis' I've witnessed so far, with - so far - only one happy ending. I'm still mourning that DB5K broke up officially... Still waiting for the day that they will reunite again. The thing with KARA was similar to DB5K, but I'm happy for their fans that they worked it out with DSP. 

Now T-ara. While this is actually a totally different situation. IF and only IF this is all true, I'd say T-ara deserves to break down. Bullying is unacceptable and cruel. But then again, there are two sides of the story.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

I wonder how people who were friends with the members feel or if they were aware

because from what people can see, Dasom seemed aware



And of course Jiyeon is friends with IU, and I think Luna...

Hyomin is friends with Sunny (or at least still in contact) and I think Jo Kwon.

The others not so sure.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

she got on stage and acted professional even if the argument happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

I think Sistar and Infinite were aware because there are a few instances where Infinite and Sistar took care of Hwayoung.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol did Jiyeon fight with Hwayoung for 2 years before debuting because her bitch face has been around for ages


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Breaking news!!

Hwayoung was the user that made Jiyeon show her underage bra, leaked video to shame her!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

lmao lies is like the new kpop meme


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

Lets hope a record companies pick up Hwayoung, she has gained many many fans. T-ara are so fucked and deservedly so. Sounds like Qri had no participation in bullying but did she stick up for her?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

i hope that when they do end up performing their new song (if any station actually lets them) that the fanchants are all made up of QUEEN QRI


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Hwayoung was the user that made Jiyeon show her underage bra, leaked video to shame her!!



Just when I thought it couldn't get any messier. 



NudeShroom said:


> i hope that when they do end up performing their new song (if any station actually lets them) that the fanchants are all made up of QUEEN QRI



I feel like wearing an avatar of Qri now. She's the only one out of the original members I like now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn I do love Lies though, T-ara might have become a trainwreck but their discography is pretty great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Qri breaks silence, says she was tied up in basement by Boram and forced to endure a solo concert while the tweeting drama was happening


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

Stop joking around, Ennoea.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm past the point of brooding over the disaster because I know nothing can be done to redeem T-ara. Now I just like watching this drama /popcorn.gif


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow you must really hate someone to slap them 

If Dani's parents let her join T-ara after this , the world's smartest parents award should go to them.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Wow you must really hate someone to slap them
> 
> If Dani's parents let her join T-ara after this , the world's smartest parents award should go to them.



Its theorized that this is all a hoax to get Hwayoung out the group so Dani can later become the lead rapper.
They are both rappers.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

I bet Dani is no where as good as Hwayoung though. Didn't she just start training?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> I bet Dani is no where as good as Hwayoung though. Didn't she just start training?



I don't think this question needs to be answered.
We all know how mentally slow KKS is.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Its theorized that this is all a hoax to get Hwayoung out the group so Dani can later become the lead rapper.
> They are both rappers.



Rofl,  ruining the whole reputation of the group to just kick one out. 

thats a good theory


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Rofl,  ruining the whole reputation of the group to just kick one out.
> 
> thats a good theory



KKS probably thought it was a good idea


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

It's also theorized that this is a promotional scandal.



> Link removed
> 
> I find this to be ridiculous. Whether it's a theory / rumor / etc. it sounds so stupid, it can't be practical. If this is actually true, CCM is... wtf. Unbelievably worse than how shitty they were thought to be before? If it's not true, then good, because it sounds absolutely retarded, I can't believe people are onto supporting that rumor 100%.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

> If Dani's parents let her join T-ara after this , the world's smartest parents award should go to them



Let's be honest, they're borderline dumb as it is, letting her join an agency of a man who claimed he saw her on the street and couldn't stop thinking of her. Something he said about his wife apparently when she was 14 and he was in his mid 20s.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Eunjung proved to be innocent, twitter was hacked by Eunhyuk after he found Eunjung and Gyuri partaking in BDSM


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> It's also theorized that this is a promotional scandal.



KKS thought having Eunjung get robbed of 23,000 Euros was a good publicity stunt.
This guy seriously thinks everything that makes sense in his head makes sense in the real world.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

T-ara may have gone downhill fast, but I'll still love Roly Poly and their Absolute First Album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

Is Sunye's boyfriend korean? o_O


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

For all they care Eunjung, Hyomin, Jiyeon, and Soyeon can become full time actresses.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> It's also theorized that this is a promotional scandal.



Then it'd a pretty shitty promotional scandal considering how many antis they've created.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Hwayoung has been trending for over 18 hours now.
T-Ara is trending now aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

Breaking: Hwayoung's Nip Slip planned by Hyomin because her secret lesbian lover Sunny demanded boobs.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Breaking: Hwayoung's Nip Slip planned by Hyomin because her secret lesbian lover Sunny demanded boobs.



Not to be a party pooper but the jokes old now since we figured it out


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh Great Britain only produces the best of everything.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk2JIpnPiRc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Im on the diadem forums coordinating a ddos attack and false statement realses to AKP.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

It only takes one person to DDoS.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Naked said:


> It only takes one person to DDoS.



We want anonymous to do it everyday for the entire week and keep the site down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2012)

lol anonymous


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

Doubt Anonymous would waste their time over something as silly as this.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

They haven't hacked the CIA website lately.
They might be getting bored.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 30, 2012)

this KKS sounds like the biggest bully in this whole situation

I would not be surprised if he was one of hyomin's sugar daddies...word to song ji hyo


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn Hyomin's image. I thought she was a smart girl with dreams of becoming an artist or a career on the stage, now it's like she's some crazy nut who was selling herself for cigarettes


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

I remember when a Korean High School girl propositioned herself to me for some cigs when I was walking home from the subway station.  I laughed and just walked off, I think she cursed at me


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Breaking news, Kog was propositioned by Hyomin. Someone send this in to AKP since they'll post anything.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Where do I know the guy in the blue shirt from?
I can't remember.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 30, 2012)

koguryo said:


> I remember when a Korean High School girl propositioned herself to me for some cigs when I was walking home from the subway station.  I laughed and just walked off, I think she cursed at me



must have been hyorin during her high school days


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2012)

Kog I miss your Korean stories. I really liked the one with the annoying mosquito.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been on diadem forums for hours.
These guys are real 

420 posts time to get high


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Kog I miss your Korean stories. I really liked the one with the annoying mosquito.



I would have more stories but now I'm back in the US, unless you want to know about something specific when I was in Korea.  When I go back to Korea, I'll get to experience Korean life as a US soldier  My job is gonna be translating lol


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol as if Korean media & netizens are gonna believe his fake ass press releases.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Lol as if Korean media & netizens are gonna believe his fake ass press releases.



Thats a straight anti attitude.
The korean police have already caught the netizens releasing all the fake stories, including the one about Jiyeon slapping Hwa.


----------



## Naked (Jul 30, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Thats a straight anti attitude.
> The korean police have already caught the netizens releasing all the fake stories, including the one about Jiyeon slapping Hwa.



So now you suddenly love Kim Kwang Soo and trust everything he says?


----------



## Spica (Jul 30, 2012)

Propaganda.

Stalin and Hitler would be proud.


/GodwinsLawFTW


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

Naked said:


> So now you suddenly love Kim Kwang Soo and trust everything he says?



CCM never released that statement.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2012)

CCM released a statement saying that they were confirmed as netizens but they never said that they caught them.
The Korean police did.


----------



## Spica (Jul 30, 2012)

^Source to that?F(other than Diadem Forums please)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 30, 2012)

Not appreciating how saying something that comes off as bad for T-ara's image labels someone as an anti / ex-Queen's.

Anyway, not surprised to see these articles. I do wonder from Hyoyoung's response though... :/


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^Source to that?F(other than Diadem Forums please)





Run it through a translator if you can't read hanguul.


----------



## Spica (Jul 31, 2012)

As a matter of fact, I CAN read Hangul.

But it just says T-ara is disbanding and KKS is apologizing for everything that has happened and will be stepping down as CEO of CCM. He is also donating all of T-ara's income to anti-bullying organizations. 

:ho


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

Spica said:


> As a matter of fact, I CAN read Hangul.
> 
> But it just says T-ara is disbanding and KKS is apologizing for everything that has happened and will be stepping down as CEO of CCM. He is also donating all of T-ara's income to anti-bullying organizations.
> 
> :ho



Thats not what I read, I read they caught a netizen sending around bullshit stories.

Or are you trolling me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2012)

It doesn't mean they're fake, it means they're unconfirmed.


----------



## Spica (Jul 31, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Thats not what I read, I read they caught a netizen sending around bullshit stories.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 31, 2012)

Reading so many articles now and reading netizen responses.  Netizens are hilarious


----------



## koguryo (Jul 31, 2012)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2012)

Well that makes me happy after staying up to delete some trolls CP


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

At this point of the scandal, can I just not give a shit and go on listening to their music as if anything is normal?  

The lies and deceit in BOTH sides are not even funny.  You don't even know what to believe anymore.  The power given to these unbalanced netizens in affecting this case is ridiculous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

even the police cba with ccm's fuckery


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

Their empire is starting to fall apart... Their biggest fancaf? is closing down


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

> A B list group anonymously named ‘A‘ has been battling bullying issues since their debut because of member ‘B‘, who is considered the face of the group *due to her various activities in dramas and variety programs*. Although she helped bring the group’s name to the spotlight, she *eventually became the target of bullying due to the vast difference in their earnings.*



this SCREAMS suzy. nobody else really fits into this



> Girl group ‘C’ is representative of this case, as they were recently found to have been bullying their new member.
> 
> Another manager in the industry revealed, “Whenever I saw member D of group C, she was always standing alone in the hallway outside of her waiting room at music programs. The members would be so immature in the way they treated her, such as forcing her to wear the outfit concept they hated the most or giving her the most outrageous hair concepts. In the case of bigger groups, they’ll try to use the senior card to train the new member into submission by forcing them to use separate hair salons and forcing them into smaller vans.”



dalshabet woohee?

i was gonna say kaeun but she has used the same hairstyles (high ponytail & wavey hair) and AS use the same outfits for 90% of their flashback stages.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2012)

Fuck that , Suzy can't be tamed!


----------



## Chloe (Jul 31, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> dalshabet woohee?
> 
> i was gonna say kaeun but she has used the same hairstyles (high ponytail & wavey hair) and AS use the same outfits for 90% of their flashback stages.


Woohee didn't have any outrageous hair concepts and most of their mr bang bang outfits were quite similar.
If anything gaeun got the short end of the straw for the promotions because she couldn't show off her abs.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Jiyeon breaks silence


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

> this SCREAMS suzy. nobody else really fits into this



Could be Hyuna or Uee. There are a ton of bullying rumours about Hyuna, apparently even a few male members of groups have talked shit about her and most female idols dislike her. Though no dramas. Uee does make serious money and she's away from the group alot so it could be her.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2012)

> “Whenever I saw member D of group C, she was always standing alone in the hallway outside of her waiting room at music programs. The members would be so immature in the way they treated her, such as forcing her to wear the outfit concept they hated the most or giving her the most outrageous hair concepts.



2ne1


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm already tired of the T-ara scandal. I'll just keep listening to their music and ignoring the drama


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice BoA set. :33


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

Favourite BoA song / mv. GO.

JP:

TOO MANYYYYY

[YOUTUBE]GFdmcuGg84c[/YOUTUBE]

KR:

I can't choose between MOTO and GAME.

[YOUTUBE]4M1XuHJmaJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> Nice BoA set. :33


Thanks, felt like wearing an old set.


LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Favourite BoA song / mv. GO.



Nice, my favorite is actually White Wishes because it shows how great her voice is.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought that Implode was also a song that showcased her beautiful voice. And well.. NELL wrote it <3

Only One isn't doing it for me though


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2012)

I like Only One, it's not my favorite though. I like pretty much all of her stuff even Hurricane Venus which everyone seems to hate.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

Really? I thought HV wasn't as bad as C&P. I thought everybody hated GAME


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2012)

I just remember this thread hating Hurricane Venus


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

How can you dislike HV? She's a better Lady Gaga... than Gaga herself


----------



## Zach (Jul 31, 2012)

I know right, but she shouldn't be compared to Gaga


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't like HV at all, C&P was okay but Only One is really good. 

Yeah Hwayoung, go on apologise for being bullied. I heard KKS met with her family, I just wonder the threats he gave to her family esp with her sister still in CCM.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

I find Only One a bit generic... I was actually hoping for an "Eien"-ish song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Could be Hyuna or Uee. There are a ton of bullying rumours about Hyuna, apparently even a few male members of groups have talked shit about her and most female idols dislike her. Though no dramas. Uee does make serious money and she's away from the group alot so it could be her.



eh for this case it's clearly not Hyuna because no dramas.

I would've agreed with UEE if she had any solo varieties this year so far (even her dramas ended last year). It's been pretty even for all the girls though? In fact UEE has barely been on any variety this year.

Suzy has been in two dramas since debut, got a movie, getting a lot of variety appearances and even a fixed cast. What have the rest of miss A been appearing on? Nothing. Even in China all they do is perform as 3 but they aren't popular there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Could be Hyuna or Uee. There are a ton of bullying rumours about Hyuna, apparently even a few male members of groups have talked shit about her and most female idols dislike her. Though no dramas. Uee does make serious money and she's away from the group alot so it could be her.



eh for this case it's clearly not Hyuna because no dramas but I've definitely heard rumors of Gayoon/Jiyoon hating her (though Sohyun/Jihyun love her?).

I would've agreed with UEE if she had any solo varieties this year so far (even her dramas ended last year). It's been pretty even for all the girls though? In fact UEE has barely been on any variety this year and been with them in Japan for 80% of the year.

Suzy has been in two dramas since debut, got a movie, getting a lot of variety appearances and even a fixed cast. What have the rest of miss A been appearing on? Nothing. Even in China all they do is perform as 3 but they aren't popular there.

not to mention a cultural difference between the other three who all grew up overseas while she lived in Korea all her life... I doubt they've seen Suzy much these days


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

> She posted to Twitter on July 31 at 10:33PM KST, “To my fans, you’ve loved me until now, and I’m sorry that I’ve only given you disappointment. Please stop now, and look forward to our more mature and improved selves in the future. I apologize for making you worry during this time. I also want to apologize to my Core Contents Media family. I’ll greet you all with a better image next time.”
> 
> Fans commented, “You will never ever dissappoint us! Keep your head up, hwayoungie! We are supporting you <3,” “Be strong! Hwayoung! I’m cheering you on,” and “Please don’t cower. You might feel tortured now, but after a little time passes, they’re people who’ll be nothing. Be strong!”



jfc it sounds like KKS forced her to write this message.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

What does Eunjung have to be sorry about, i thought Hwayoung is the evil anti-christ who ate the drivers children and made Jiyeon have a bad attitude


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

I honestly feel like Raina must be mad pressed about Uee still, but then Uee is a senior member in AS and she can't possible be being bullied by younger members.

Suzy is a possibility, I imagine the other three aren't happy that they're sidelined while Suzy is Korea's little princess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm serious about Hyuna though, ton of rumors that other girl idols bully her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

I heard most people don't like her as well but I don't think she gets the chance to be bullied so much? Internally is even worse though.

From what I see of her on variety shows she's already really annoying & apparently the MCs said before that her worst parts all get cut out.

I do think Jiyeon/Boram are the main perpetrators of the bullying and slowly other members like Eunjung & Soyeon caved. Hyomin probably gave into the peer pressure this year, if the account of the backup dancer is to be believed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Ever since KKS's comments that noone is safe is probably when Hyomin joined the coven.


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Favourite BoA song / mv.



I have so many favourite BoA songs. Woo Weekend will always be a favourite of mine because it came out on my birthday.  I love Possibility, Don't Know What To Say, Game.. The list is quite long, I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky Way is pretty great, I love that song.

Only One is hell of alot better than HV, HV was annoying after two listens.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

So did Hwa rejoin CCM or....?


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

2NE1 acoustic!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

CCM probably threatened to debut the sister is Co-Ed part 2 and got Hwayoung back.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2012)

Hrmmm does anyone know where I can find the Korean movie 'Sunny' online? I started it like yesterday but then found some parts were missing halfway through.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Which one, there are two films by that name.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

someone should make a compilation of all of KKS' wise moments / quotes.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> I have so many favourite BoA songs. Woo Weekend will always be a favourite of mine because it came out on my birthday.  I love Possibility, Don't Know What To Say, Game.. The list is quite long, I guess.



Wooohhh new username 

Anyway, that proves that BoA is such a versatile artist. I'd actually REALLY want her to collaborate with Alex from Clazziquai Project. BoA's collabs with m-flo/VERBAL were always awesome, so Alex could be a good Korean counterpart


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

AsunA said:


> Wooohhh new username
> 
> Anyway, that proves that BoA is such a versatile artist. I'd actually REALLY want her to collaborate with Alex from Clazziquai Project. BoA's collabs with m-flo/VERBAL were always awesome, so Alex could be a good Korean counterpart



Hm? Did you know me as Kushina?

Yeah, she's awesome. She has such a great stage presence as well!


----------



## AsunA (Jul 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> Hm? Did you know me as Kushina?
> 
> Yeah, she's awesome. She has such a great stage presence as well!



I honestly have no idea  I was MIA for at least 2 years with sometimes peeking here and there. It's my summer holiday now, so I'm bored. Watching the Olympics while roaming around on the internet...

It's kinda unreal to me that I'm here for almost 7 years 
_________________________



Wow that's really nasty...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

so... they didn't let her in the waiting room? >______>;;


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

So they treated her like shit and then call her unprofessional. Lol kay CCM.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> Hrmmm does anyone know where I can find the Korean movie 'Sunny' online? I started it like yesterday but then found some parts were missing halfway through.



Looks like a sad movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like PSY has become a Youtube hit, T-pain just tweeted the song


----------



## Naked (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, everyone in the StarCraft community has also been playing Gangnam Style non-stop.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Gangnam Style?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 31, 2012)

It seems CEO Kim Kwang Soo in an interview finally admits there has been bullying in Tara...


----------



## koguryo (Jul 31, 2012)

Just when I was getting bored another KKS article pops up:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2012)

Where's Ego?

Thanks to the Olympics I've been on my laptop for two days straight, I'm dying of a migraine so I'm out for the next few days, my brain can't handle it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It seems CEO Kim Kwang Soo in an interview finally admits there has been bullying in Tara...





He said there were conflicts, but no particular bullying. Though it's probably some BS. At least this one seems a little less bullshitted than the other statements he's made.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

they seriously write an article about anything they're given


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> they seriously write an article about anything they're given



AKP is trying to boost their popularity really badly with this entire situation.
They're like a fucking dog in heat how desperate they are.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

AKP has become the Fox News of K-pop


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

-Is there a possibility that Hwayoung will be re-joining?
 "The only thing that Hwayoung has said was 'I will wait'. [If] she comes back so suddenly, it might become a little difficult. There's been a deep wound that's inflicted on both T-ara and Hwayoung. Saying this is difficult because I am feeling just as hurt [seeing all of this unfold].

I fucking hope Hwa comes back to us.
She's my 4th/5th Bias in T-Ara.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

what in the world is a fourth fifth bias


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

Source


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

Eunjung getting dropped from companies like Tiger Woods.

In the mean time, Sulli looks like Taemin now?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff, no offense but your set makes you look like one of the ignorant antis on AKP.
No one knows the real reason behind all of this and people are saying Hwa is a victim of bullying.
All the antis are doing are taking things and putting them out of context.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Eunjung getting dropped from companies like Tiger Woods.
> 
> In the mean time, Sulli looks like Taemin now?



2min fans should be happy with Hana Kimi coming up then .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Jeff, no offense but your set makes you look like one of the ignorant antis on AKP.
> No one knows the real reason behind all of this and people are saying Hwa is a victim of bullying.
> All the antis are doing are taking things and putting them out of context.



well he's not doing anything but saying he supports Hwa lol.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Jeff, no offense but your set makes you look like one of the ignorant antis on AKP.
> No one knows the real reason behind all of this and people are saying Hwa is a victim of bullying.
> All the antis are doing are taking things and putting them out of context.



Regardless of if Hwa is guilty of bullying or not, she was my only bias on T-ara so I am supportive of her regardless .  I'm not even an anti of any group.  That shit is just overrated.



BrightlyGoob said:


> 2min fans should be happy with Hana Kimi coming up then .



 guaranteed viewership increase of 50%

(Enter mind of AKP netizen)

New speculation that Jonghyun didn't "kiss" (embrace...whatever) Taemin, but actually Sulli.  Jonghyun a possible p*d*p****?!?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vokJDQ8EnNQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Almost forgot how much I adore this song. <3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

^ Ooo Leessang, haven't listened to them two in a while.  In fact haven't heard much recently from The Movement.

Does anyone know if Dynamic Duo is still active?  They have to be right?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

feed me akp feed me


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff said:


> New speculation that Jonghyun didn't "kiss" (embrace...whatever) Taemin, but actually Sulli.  Jonghyun a possible p*d*p****?!?



dibz on jjong .


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeff said:


> ^ Ooo Leessang, haven't listened to them two in a while.  In fact haven't heard much recently from The Movement.



I hadn't listened to them in years until I watched some Running Men and they played some Leessang songs in the bg whenever Gary would appear. My love has come back for them. :33

Here's another classic:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDyZrm_4gHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Aug 1, 2012)

Honestly, I'm getting tired of T-Ara in all of the news.  It was fun at first but now it's just getting old.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

NEW UPDATE FROM AKP!!!!!!!!!  Hwayoung's father has issued a statement, likely promising "serious consequences" for the harm they caused his daughter.



Oh wait, he didn't say anything.

Not sure who is losing more fans; T-ara or AKP lol.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Jeff, no offense but your set makes you look like one of the ignorant antis on AKP.
> No one knows the real reason behind all of this and people are saying Hwa is a victim of bullying.
> All the antis are doing are taking things and putting them out of context.



Stop!

People taking Hwayoung's side means they're an anti?? I don't think anyones ever talked extremely bad about T-ara here. Disappointed? yes but not hating on anyone.

Showing mercy because of Hyosung set  .


----------



## koguryo (Aug 1, 2012)

I wanna play Olympic handball If possible for Korea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

netizens react to hwayoung/kks reconciling drama


> Article: [Exclusive] Kim Kwang Soo "Hwayoung, visited me with twin sister and sobbed..."
> 
> Source: Ilgan Sports via Nate
> 
> ...



comment 1 had me in tears because THATS REALLY PROBABLY GONNA HAPPEN and not solve any problem at all


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

oh to quote, the 1st of their list of articles netizen suspect to happen has already come out "Hwayoung: I'm sorry, it's all my fault, etc."


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it just a coincidence that krystal has replaced Eunjung on the  Korean National Police Agency website


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

no they took Eunjung down because of complaints.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 1, 2012)

So thats probably why they did this to Jiyeon's in-store ad.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is it just a coincidence that krystal has replaced Eunjung on the  Korean National Police Agency website


good grief Krystal


----------



## Naked (Aug 1, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I hadn't listened to them in years until I watched some Running Men and they played some Leessang songs in the bg whenever Gary would appear. My love has come back for them. :33
> 
> Here's another classic:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDyZrm_4gHo[YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqSvpoSEuQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So thats probably why they did this to Jiyeon's in-store ad.



That's brutal


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you guys read about KKS threatening Hwayoung to basically force her to commit suicide? I'm so mad right now that T-ara are dead to me, so is CCM.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2012)

Woah.
Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

here: 

it's disgusting and implies he had something to do with Chae Dong Ha's death as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

sorry but whoever is still trying to even defend CCM or T-ara remotely are gonna be judged so hard for it by me.

This is wrong, disgusting and evil. Stars, stop going back on your statements on how shit are rumors and when CCM release new articles, buy it all because it protects the 6-ara members. It's disgusting and everyone on the internet with a brain knows that CCM is cooking up a bunch of lies.

Whatever is true - they refute and come up with lies. Whatever is false - they just leave it alone and don't bother refuting/announcing it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything they've said has been shown to be lies. The dancers account wasn't fake because if it was CCM would have been shouting it from the roof, countless vids prove she was being bullied so that's a non matter at this point. The biggest worry is KKS's outright bullying of Hwayoung and her family, telling her to stay quiet while they throw dirt on her or talk shit about her. Stars is talking out of his ass, calling himself a stan when a member of T-ara is being threatened to be forced to commit suicide, if infact it was suicide because Chae Dong Ha's death was dodgy anyway.

Another of KKS's reasoning to why they let her go:



> Hwayoung's personality is tough and somewhat manly.



You mean she wasn't submissive and didn't let you molest her or something you piece of trash


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahruem is a peach, apparently she said Luna looks like a Filipino Maid


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

probably why she gets along with the others well, she's got a mean girl streak just like them.

She also told her friend to plastic surgery her whole face.

OLYMPICS TIME, Singapore VS Japan in Bronze Medal Match! Exciting for us, we haven't won an individual member in over 50 years.


----------



## Naked (Aug 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBMHvHRv79k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

> So some famous T-ara members had scandals and complains for their performance on stage and attitude backstage, but the girl in question refuses to perform while being injured and so she's fired... ah, no, wait, she was fired because the staff hated her (despite being talented and T-ara girls wanting her to stay), right? There was no bullyng, just some problems and twitter jokes ... ah, but weren't they hacked? LOL, incredible.
> 
> Even without all the "proofs", KKS has made it obvious that there was bullying. He probably thinks it was just some kids play, nothing important (he clearly doesn't care if the girls are tired, stressed or whatever as long ad they make money)... and firing the weak one was a perfect opportunity to scare the members and give them some sort of power at the same time, and put some media attention on the new members. It went out of control, but it serves them right. I do feel sorry for T-ara because they've worked their asses off, but... no, actually I don't. A lot of people work as hard as they do, even harder, and still treat other people with respect. Idols or not, there's no excuse for bullying.



Best comment.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

god bless that comment.

wow some people just posted more about the outcasting Hwayoung evidence:




In a scene from KBS ?Star Life Theater,? Soyeon and Boram are busy cooking dumplings for the group. But as they drop the dumplings in the pot to boil it, Boram says, ?The water?s going to overflow if we put in Hwayoung?s.? Soyeon responds, ?Yeah, don?t put it in.? Hwayoung ends up not having a dumpling.



possibly the worst one of all:


Hwayoung shared this rather cute photo on her Twitter, saying it was a gift from Jiyeon. The photo shows a lego picture of a dog standing in front of a bowl full of acorn. But the old Korean saying, ?Acorn in a dog?s bowl,? is supposed to mean an outcast.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Boram looks happy doesn't she

There's also a vid spreading around where Hyomin takes Hwayoung's snack for herself in Japan and then Qri ignores Hwayoung when she asks for another. Not to mention the vid of them on some show where's she's sitting in a corner and they all just ignore her and Jiyeon is throwing daggers at her.

And then the infamous Hello baby where Mason picks Hwayoung while Jiyeon proceeds to beat her. And then when Jiyeon gives Mason a rubber he flings it back at her, I guess even he knows that they're being bitches to his favourite.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2012)

my friend who watched Hello Baby said the triplets LOVED Hwayoung and didn't care for the rest.

it's hard to tell when they're dealing with babies that can't speak or recognize much (Soshi & Sistar) but when they deal with toddlers/young kids, they easily get the feeling of who's good and who's bad. They're so pure at this age so they can tell.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinee's Happy Baby dynamics were kind of funny. Minho tried really hard but Yoogeun never liked him all that much, instead always chose Key. Onew was legit scared of the child, Taemin was jealous and Jonhyun just didn't care.


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Yoogeun liked Minho at first, but at the end his favourite was Key. Onew was scared because he dropped his dog when he was a kid, right? I don't know about Jonghyun... he resulted to playing pranks on the other members.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2012)

ngl SHINee's hello baby was pretty entertaining.
When they graffitied on the massive posters of themselves


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinee's Hello baby was pretty funny but it was really awkward because they had no idea what to do with the kid.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

This is Dara from 2NE1 right?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes that's dara, the girl who never ages.


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually though Dara was around CL's age when I first started listening to 2NE1.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

How in the fuck is Dara 27.
That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

Does that even make fucking sense?
This isn't the goddamn Da Vinci code, she isn't writing fucking subliminal messages.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2012)

wow, that much effort given on a tweet sure is likely. good job netizens + akp, sherlock-level right thurr


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> wow, that much effort given on a tweet sure is likely. good job netizens + akp, sherlock-level right thurr



On other browser the words don't even fucking align.
That shit just fucking irks me.
Netizens keep accusing shit even after Hwayoung said to stop.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

I swear these netizens can make a murder case out of the fucking Humpty Dumpty story.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2012)

we should all become netizens & make as much shit up as possible. 

akp will make us famous.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean, who the fuck even had the time to try and decode that message?
What the fuck runs through their minds?
Why don't they become detectives or some shit, I'm sure they could catch any thief or serial killer.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> we should all become netizens & make as much shit up as possible.
> 
> akp will make us famous.



Lets make up a bullshit story saying Suzy from Miss A was spotted hitting the other 3 members of her group and photoshop some pics and make it look legit as fuck.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 1, 2012)

or we can go through group pictures and find the one with suzy not smiling, say she's depressed from being around the other members, and claim her smiling is fake & she is, in fact, suicidal


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> or we can go through group pictures and find the one with suzy not smiling, say she's depressed from being around the other members, and claim her smiling is fake & she is, in fact, suicidal



Or take a pic of her twitter, edit it to make a tweet that says redrum in hangul and say we decoded it as a secret message that says murder.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 1, 2012)

when did ahruem say that about luna? 

it seems as if she is not going to have any problems fitting in 

i fear for dani 

i need to watch the t-ara hello baby now :amazed


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Well if EYK are already stating they don't care about idols then they obviously not really interested in the well being of the idols.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> or we can go through group pictures and find the one with suzy not smiling, say she's depressed from being around the other members, and claim her smiling is fake & she is, in fact, suicidal





♚Ego♚ said:


> Or take a pic of her twitter, edit it to make a tweet that says redrum in hangul and say we decoded it as a secret message that says murder.



Guys I'm down if you are down 

This shit has to be fought with more shit lol.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 1, 2012)

Kara comeback


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

KARA IS FINALLY COMING BACK?
FUCK YES
Seungyeon   pek 
Hara   pek


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Guys I'm down if you are down
> 
> This shit has to be fought with more shit lol.



I'm dead fuckin serious.
We'll go harder than the fuckin netizens with this shit.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

If so, take the convo to PMs.

And I'm creating my AKP account as we speak


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh my ass off AKP if publishes this shit.
Who here can edit photos like a pro?


----------



## Spica (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha. Your so smart. Haha. Radical.

Seriously, I can't believe why you're still supporting T-ara after this PR-fiasco. When something isn't true, then you're supposed to deny it, and leave it at that, not come with contradicting facts, thinly veiled threats, lie about the police and god knows what like a bunch of headless chickens. KKS is a psycho bullshitter who needs to be put in jail. Hwayoung's apology (given during or after the meeting with KKS) is fishy as hell. 

If you want to protect and prove your precious T-ara's innocence then hope for a fullblown police investigation to put this all to rest and don't take anyone under KKS' influence words as truth until then. Hwayoung and Hyoyoung needs to get under protection.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Spica said:


> Haha. Your so smart. Haha. Radical.
> 
> *Seriously, I can't believe why you're still supporting T-ara after this PR-fiasco.* When something isn't true, then you're supposed to deny it, and leave it at that, not come with contradicting facts, thinly veiled threats, lie about the police and god knows what like a bunch of headless chickens. KKS is a psycho bullshitter who needs to be put in jail. Hwayoung's apology (given during or after the meeting with KKS) is fishy as hell.
> 
> If you want to protect and prove your precious T-ara's innocence then hope for a fullblown police investigation to put this all to rest and don't take anyone under KKS' influence words as truth until then. Hwayoung and Hyoyoung needs to get under protection.



Know why I still support T-Ara?
Because I'm a true fan and won't ditch them just because things seem bleak.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Just saw a pic on tumblr saying T-ara is going to Japan.

The climate there isn't much better:



> Japan fans stated, "I guess this is the harsh reality of K-Pop" and "I feel like a fool for liking T-ARA over KARA and Girls' Generation. I quit being their fan."
> 
> On July 30, Core Contents Media announced the withdrawal of member Hwayoung, causing quite a commotion in the entertainment industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol Japan is gonna hate t-ara even more than Korea especially with the amount of attention the public is paying to bullying over the last month.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Know why I still support T-Ara?
> Because I'm a true fan and won't ditch them just because things seem bleak.



You don't seem to get what we're trying to say.

You can be a fan of them all you want but you're acting as if these girls are innocent angels who did nothing wrong to Hwayoung. You can still support these girls if you want but admit that 6ara ate in the wrong.

There's a difference. Some people are way overreacting with suicide petitions and all but most are definitely not.

T-Jinyo is different from Tajinyo. T-Jinyo is just a former fancafe that turned into an anti cafe that supported Hwayoung. They just want the truth from t-ara and Ccm, not this fake bullshit and media horseplay they are feeding us. Other than that they have not started any petitions whatsoever or sent out any death threats.

Whereas Tajinyo was a group that actively targeted and tried to destroy tablo's life and sent him numerous death threats despite him proving to them what they accused him of was false.


Seriously, you are so blind to be sucking up and believing ccm's whole media game. He cant fool the netizens, they know what happened with Nam Gyuri back in the days this is a repeat of the whole situation except the public is wholly in hwayoung's side (whereas with Nam Gyuri's situation the public was mixed)


----------



## koguryo (Aug 2, 2012)

Forget all of this T-Ara business for now.

Here's a cute Korean baby:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCQpjUrCe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Aug 2, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Know why I still support T-Ara?
> Because I'm a true fan and won't ditch them just because things seem bleak.



A true fan would want the truth.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Know why I still support T-Ara?
> Because I'm a true fan and won't ditch them just because things seem bleak.



You keep doing that


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

He obviously does that because he misses you in the CAGFC Fussler 

Yuri voted top female star people want to see in a bikini, aka give-me-nudes-nao-of-this-bitch.



> Girls’ Generation member Yuri has been chosen as the female star people most want to see in a bikini.
> 
> A beachwear brand recently released a survey asking, “Which celebrity would look best in a bikini?”
> 
> ...



They don't need to see Hyori because they have already seen this:




and

Kim Hye Soo is 41.

Considering the best we have of Yuri is from Cabi Song like two and a half years ago, I can see why


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

I know how that feels when the samples ran out at Costco and all five of my friends got quesidillas except me



This is HILARIOUS: Source


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2012)

Kara chose a strange time to come back but it's probably because they're gonna release another single in Japan so they're probably doing quick promotions in Korea again.


----------



## Zach (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff said:


> He obviously does that because he misses you in the CAGFC Fussler
> 
> Yuri voted top female star people want to see in a bikini, aka give-me-nudes-nao-of-this-bitch.
> 
> ...


I can see why, Yuri has a smoking body.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff said:


> This is HILARIOUS: Source


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 2, 2012)

No embarrassment here.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2012)

Kyu you better duck before Jiyeon unleashes the crazy for singing along to the song of the girl with a tan


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Kara chose a strange time to come back but it's probably because they're gonna release another single in Japan so they're probably doing quick promotions in Korea again.



The best time for Kara to comeback is any time.
Seungyeon, Hara, Nicole, and Gyuri 
I don't much like Jiyoung.
She's annoying.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 2, 2012)

cute 
oh woolim, you haven't disappointed me yet, don't decide to start now


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a bigger version of this?


----------



## Spica (Aug 2, 2012)

A bit meh on the Simon and Martina vid about the scandal. I know they want to be neutral and reasonable (which they are) but justifying the entire matter on Korea's age system, cattiness and "bad days" with little to no mention of KKS' public bullying of Hwayoung is turning a blind eye to the problem.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

I think they were doing it because of the comments people would leave. I felt like they weren't being fully honest about the whole thing.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Aug 2, 2012)

More fuel to the fire for this T-Ara controversy. Them be fighting words.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Dark Dragon said:


> More fuel to the fire for this T-Ara controversy. Them be fighting words.



T-jinyo has been confirmed to be all antis.
So anything that comes out of there is antis work.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2012)

Still waiting for KKS to come up with a legit reason for all this or even T-ara , open your damn mouths if you're innocent and Stars seriously you're starting to come across as an ignorant oblivious idiot by calling everyone an anti.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Still waiting for KKS to come up with a legit reason for all this or even T-ara , open your damn mouths if you're innocent and Stars seriously you're starting to come across as an ignorant oblivious idiot by calling everyone an anti.



T-ara has been put on SNS blackout from CCM.
They can't post anything without CCm approving it.
And no seriously, even AKP made an article saying its all antis.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> T-ara has been put on SNS blackout from CCM.
> They can't post anything without CCm approving it.
> And no seriously, even AKP made an article saying its all antis.



Did he stitch their mouths too?? 

Yeah previous page you bashed AKP and now they are legit when they call someone an anti? lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Did he stitch their mouths too??
> 
> Yeah previous page you bashed AKP and now they are legit when they call someone an anti? lol



They aren't going on any tv shows for a good while.

AKP is still full of shit, but the T-jinyo thing is true.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2012)

You're telling me T-ara has 400k anti's for no reason?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> You're telling me T-ara has 400k anti's for no reason?



They have 400k antis because of suspected bullying.
T-Ara has always been a group with alot of antis but the whole Hwayoung situation made it worse.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> T-jinyo has been confirmed to be all antis.
> So anything that comes out of there is antis work.



jfc are you dumb.

T-Jinyo just wants the truth. Sure there's antis in the group but most of them want the truth from CCM not this bullshit CCM is feeding the media. They are fans who have declared their stance on the scenario and are on Hwayoung's side.

can't believe you still believe all the bullfuckery from CCM. you're so blind in your stanning it's ridiculous

if CCM just admitted, yes there was bullying in the group. We're taking measures to solve this issue now. Maybe this incident wouldn't blow the fuck up.

Instead they're trying to play the media and act as if T-ara are angels and have their blind fans suck it all up.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> jfc are you dumb.
> 
> T-Jinyo just wants the truth. Sure there's antis in the group but most of them want the truth from CCM not this bullshit CCM is feeding the media. They are fans who have declared their stance on the scenario and are on Hwayoung's side.
> 
> ...



Did I say I believe everything from CCM?
No, so shut the fuck up.

I went to T-jinyo myself and saw what was there. And how do you know theres bullying in the group? Because of what netizens say?
Because of whats on AKP? You more fucking ignorant than me if so.

Just about everything KKS and CCM have said is bullshit everything save him meeting with Hwayoung, Hyoyoung, and their parents, and things about Eunjung not being kicked etc.

Before you try making it look like I'm one of the fans who believe everything from the company actually read my fucking posts.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

okay, that's not the way you've been acting throughout the posts here.

Go sink with your ship.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> okay, that's not the way you've been acting throughout the posts here.
> 
> Go sink with your ship.





Let your hate and rage consume you.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

nobody here is even angry & mad.

we're just wondering how much more delusional you can get


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> *nobody here is even angry & mad.*
> 
> we're just wondering how much more delusional you can get


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2012)

my god

lets change the subject

Hoya is playing


*Spoiler*: _does anyone even watch his drama? i don't, but in case_ 



A GAY

FABULOUS!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 2, 2012)

So you're implying even if T-ara is proven to be involved in bullying, you'll support them no matter what....?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So you're implying even if T-ara is proven to be involved in bullying, you'll support them no matter what....?



Thats exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

that's disgusting and wrong.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> that's disgusting and wrong.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2012)

okay 

people like you are part of the reason why bullying continues being a large social problem.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> okay
> 
> people like you are part of the reason why bullying continues being a large social problem.



Are you saying I'm easily bullied? 
You must be a fucking Tyrant if you call what you did there bullying.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

you don't seem to be getting what i'm trying to say or the problem here.

supporting bullies even if it's proven they're bullies? that's why victims never speak out and keep it to themselves, that's why the problem of bullying is never solved. because of people like you - who support bullies despite their wrongs.

it's one thing to help them change their attitude, it's another to continue supporting them & their actions.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> you don't seem to be getting what i'm trying to say or the problem here.
> 
> supporting bullies even if it's proven they're bullies? that's why victims never speak out and keep it to themselves, that's why the problem of bullying is never solved. because of people like you - who support bullies despite their wrongs.
> 
> it's one thing to help them change their attitude, it's another to continue supporting them & their actions.



You don't seem to be getting that them being bullies hasn't been confirmed.
Its all speculation at this point.
But you believe everything that netizens, antis, and randoms say


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

keep the blind faith like db5k stans.

if there wasn't a bullying problem would Kwangsoo kick out Hwayoung?

would INDUSTRY INSIDERS speak out against them? reporters calling out his bullshit & sneakily talking about other members?

would Kwangsoo try so hard to deny every fucking article about their bullying?

some of it is exaggeration like boram's umbrella situation but the fact is: a bullying situation exists in the group and people want the truth not this fake ass explanation from CCM.

if the bullying situation wasn't true, would T-ara be kept on a tight leash & CCM playing up the media so much? no.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

and even if you believe they are fake bullshit by netizens & rumors now, the fact that you mention you will support them even if they are bullies makes my statement stand.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 3, 2012)

It doesnt matter what netizens say, or if its lies or truth...you just said bullying *would* be *okay* as long as T-ara is doing it. 

That's what this: 



means...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> keep the blind faith like db5k stans.
> 
> if there wasn't a bullying problem would Kwangsoo kick out Hwayoung?
> 
> ...



Blind faith is better than ignorantly believing everything that the media publishes.

Who knows why he kicked her out, could've been for Dani to become the lead rapper, we'll never know.

Its a reporters job to make a situation more interesting by saying what someone says is bullshit, you obviously just want to see them fall.

As CEO its his job to deny every fucking article you close minded, hate consumed, believe everything AKP publishes fuck. If you had a girl group and people made accusations about them wouldn't you deny them too?  Fucking idiot.

Why wouldn't T-Ara be on a tight leash, they don't want reporters taking their words and twisting them to make a good article.

And KKS is known for wanting publicity, he craves it.

Just what kind of fucking idiot are you?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It doesnt matter what netizens say, or if its lies or truth...you just said bullying *would* be *okay* as long as T-ara is doing it.
> 
> That's what this:
> 
> ...



Nope, see, you put words in my mouth.

I said if T-Ara are guilty of bullying I'll still support them because their my group bias. I never said bullying would be ok because they did it.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> and even if you believe they are fake bullshit by netizens & rumors now, the fact that you mention you will support them even if they are bullies makes my statement stand.



Your statement has no grounds.
I never said that I'll be ok with bullying if T-Ara did it. Thats what you want me to say.
All I said was that If T-Ara are bullying Hwayoung then I'll support them, I'll still think bullying is wrong.

You just keep putting words in my mouth then making up some argument that has no solid ground, You base your arguments off of what netizens, antis, and what kpop sites say.

Kpop sites want an interesting story so they'll shift the words to their liking. Unless Hwayoung or T-Ara themselves say something everything can be considered bullshit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

you dig yourself a bigger hole with every new post you make.

you really think they kicked out Hwayoung for no reason after they increased her rap parts by a ton this comeback and she has total line time is more than 5/7 of the group & even let her write her own raps?

hah.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> you dig yourself a bigger hole with every new post you make.
> 
> you really think they kicked out Hwayoung for no reason after they increased her rap pars by a ton this comeback and she has total line time is more than 5/7 of the group & even let her write her own raps?
> 
> hah.




Blah blah I believe everything the media says Blah Blah Blah I think T-ara are a bunch of bullying bitches Blah Blah Blah I'm to ignorant to actually think Blah Blah Blah I hope T-Ara disbands Blah Blah Blah Hey look I'm Rain's Angel no one gives a fuck about what I post because I just wanna start shit Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

hope you have fun when you realize that this is what everyone actually thinks of you.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

I think everyone needs to chill the fuck out, and whatever your viewpoint is that's fine and you have the right to say whatever you want.

But it doesn't remove the fact of the matter that the truth is still out there, and there has been no entirely proven statement regarding this from either side of the argument.  NONE.  All hearsay

Video evidence, picture evidence, whatever.  This is becoming more of conspiracy theory than something of a real investigation done by anyone so far.  Have any of you ever talked to T-ara or KKS about this particular issue in person?  No.  Have any of you confirmed with Hwa that she's being bullied?  No.  Have any of you even been in the same country as T-ara?  No.  It's okay to throw around your own opinions of the matter, but it is not worth getting butthurt or confrontational about it when we know nothing definite.

Calm down, ride the storm, and wait for the next big story to drop.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> hope you have fun when you realize that this is what everyone actually thinks of you.




It seems you can't even read your own name.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I think everyone needs to chill the fuck out, and whatever your viewpoint is that's fine and you have the right to say whatever you want.
> 
> *But it doesn't remove the fact of the matter that the truth is still out there, and there has been no entirely proven statement regarding this from either side of the argument.  NONE.  All hearsay*
> 
> ...



She just cant get the bolded parts through her head.
But alas, shes a woman, she doesn't like it when everyone knows shes wrong.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 3, 2012)

^ You just pulled the gender card...that'll cause some shit.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> She just cant get the bolded parts through her head.
> But alas, shes a woman, she doesn't like it when everyone knows shes wrong.



Not cool at all 

Seriously at least try to think before you post


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ You just pulled the gender card...that'll cause some shit.



Nah, If I said she should go back to the kitchen it would cause some shit.
But I wouldn't have said that.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Nah, If I said she should go back to the kitchen it would cause some shit.
> But I wouldn't have said that.



I don't know what to do with you. I try to be rational with you since you're pretty young but some of the stuff that comes out of your mouth is just..


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I don't know what to do with you



Not a damn thing.
Cause if I hadn't said that she would've just continued her argument based on what netizens say when she's clearly in the wrong.


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2012)

Ego, gtfo.

I had more respect for you when you just seemed like a hopeful stan who wanted to wait for the truth before making any opinions but now you're just a sad troll who have no place in this thread. Pulling the gender card was just childish and low. You fool.

I hope you get banned.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Not a damn thing.
> Cause if I hadn't said that she would've just continued her argument based on what netizens say when she's clearly in the wrong.



But you do realize you're basing your assumptions on what KKS is feeding you right and every damn thing is pointing towards Hwayoung being bullied.

So if I run you over with a car and you take me to court . Judge asks me for the truth and I don't say a word at all but instead my neighbor who wasn't even near the place of the accident tells the court he's known me for 3 years and I wouldn't run anyone over blah blah. 

What do you think the verdict would be?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyways, on a more humorous side to this drama...how others are affected indirectly to T-aras troubles:



> *Case 1:* _"My younger sister plays Maple Story and her ID is 'JiyeonLove'. She's crying right now because she went to go buy items when someone dropped her popularity to -55."_
> 
> 
> *Case 2:*_ "My daughter's name is Jiyeon so I use the nickname 'JiyeonLove' in the game... After T-ara's controversy blew up, I cannot game anymore and it's driving me crazy. I'm at the level where I can only hunt with parties but everyone refuses to party with me because of my name... Even when I say my name is not Jiyeon from T-ara, they ignore me. Even when I do go hunting on my own, people attack me for no reason... Jiyeon is my daughter!! Not T-ara!! Let me game, please!!"_
> ...



Harsh...but I lol'd.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2012)

Hustler said:


> But you do realize you're basing your assumptions on what KKS is feeding you right and every damn thing is pointing towards Hwayoung being bullied.
> 
> So if I run you over with a car and you take me to court . Judge asks me for the truth and I don't say a word at all but instead my neighbor who wasn't even near the place of the accident tells the court he's known me for 3 years and I wouldn't run anyone over blah blah.
> 
> What do you think the verdict would be?



Doesn't matter now.
I no longer post in thread as of Spica's comment 
Bye


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> She just cant get the bolded parts through her head.
> But alas, shes a woman, she doesn't like it when everyone knows shes wrong.



Does not help at all


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2012)

Why does KKS need to meet with the reps?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

So...he can tell them his side of the story? 

This won't clear up shit lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> my god
> 
> lets change the subject
> 
> ...



+1 for Hoya... and Infinite in general yay XD. Now for the love of God, just don't say anything stupid during a press conference.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't believe I missed all this


----------



## AsunA (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> keep the blind faith like db5k stans.



 That really hurts!

Wow, what a drama in a day! I see she(?) got banned.

Isn't 'Jiyeon' a very popular name in Korea? So every 'Jiyeon' is now a bully  That's kinda harsh...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

He 

Yeah Jiyeon is a fairly common name I think, I have two friends named that and they are posting on facebook: "My name is Jiyeon but I am not a bitch " haha


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)

as if they'd be getting anything except threats from CCM.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> as if they'd be getting anything except threats from CCM.



  

The positive news in this "scandal"

CCM PR likely one of the worst I've heard of in my entire life.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Yeah Jiyeon is a fairly common name I think, I have two friends named that and they are posting on facebook: "My name is Jiyeon but I am not a bitch " haha



Says who 

Is it me, or are Koreans highly self-righteous? I've never seen these kinds of actions before against celebs like in Korea; like "demanding the truth" to the point of harrassing people (Tablo)? Tbh, I think the Korean public are in way very uptight in just about everything and very good at blowing things out of proportion. 

Sometimes I find it very disturbing that they find things very unacceptable from celebs and yet they're doing the exact same thing to others. A good example was given above: Your name is Jiyeon? EEWW go away. Isn't that bullying too?

Human thinking


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Aug 3, 2012)

Woah, Seungri is going to be a MC on Japanese TV.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a big career step for him.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

TOP should have done so :S

He has the most popularity in Japan out of all five members in the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

So there are people that buy what Korean agencies tell them, lol. KKS has a history of shit, filled with scandal and shady shit. And him making that threat to Hwayoung is evidence enough that he's pretty much a piece of crap. But good stan Stars, don't stand up for Hwayoung.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

^: Is this about the scandal with T-ARA? I'm not so familiar about that - can somebody fill me in?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

Wouter you missed the most scandal hit Kpop month in years


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

^: Fill me in :S 

I'm not a committed follower of K-pop tbh. I think that was established after my bash on the entire Korean media industry a few times I posted on this thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

This is so lame but VIP's and Sones are really pissed about PSY's Gangnam Style, apparently it's unfair that he's got famous and their oppars/unnies have worked harder than him. I was facepalming my ass off.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow. O my gawd.

I'm looking through all the articles in allkpop and literally lmao. 
This is funny ass shiet. I mean these scandals are ridiculous to the point of laughter.
Especially the JYJ incident with their crazy ass fans. And I don't fully understand Psy's case though. Him gaining immediate international publicity from famous artists like T-pain is alright I guess. Seriously this is some funny ass shit going on this month for scandals hahaha.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

Did you hear about the T-ara incident?

he big news are the T-ara bullying row an how KKS's escalated it in to near wrecking T-ara, Khun getting drunk and knocking some cyclist over and JYJ being apparently huge douches and suing the lot who spread their abusive vids/sound bites around.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope Glee cover Gangnam Style, if PSY breaks the US the fangirl tears would too good


----------



## koguryo (Aug 3, 2012)

So the Movement Lifestyle's theTOUR is stopping in Seattle and they say they have two very special guests.  Maybe Jay Park lol


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2012)

My Norwegian friends who hate Kpop liked Gangnam Style and Right Now. All spreading it on Facebook. I'd honestly rather PSY make it in the West than Big Bang and SNSD.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't get why VIP's are/would be pissed off though , BB is not even aiming for the American market. Makes more sense if it's Sones/Blackjacks or Wonderfuls.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 3, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> as if they'd be getting anything except threats from CCM.



I think they still should have gone...they're no better now than they were 48 hours ago.

If something shady happens in the private meeting...they can always express that publicly after the meeting. Tara members work for KKS...they wont be saying anything while they're still part of the company...so might as well hear what KKS has to say.


----------



## Augors (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got into this Kpop business and there's drama blowing up. My goodness.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 3, 2012)

hopefully gangnam style surpasses Gee in terms of popularity

almost every time someone asks for kpop recommendations I  notice someone linking to the Gee video on youtube


----------



## Chloe (Aug 3, 2012)

;A;


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear god , someone needs to giver her a double big mac or something.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Sooyoung getting too skinny 

I miss the moderately healthy Sooyoung from 2009 - 2010.  Sure she herself thought she had a "fat face" but she was so cute and spunky back then.  Now she's entering Angelina Jolie level


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah but I bet she can work a whole lot on her character / heart. Just like most of these girls in the k-pop industry.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Korean girls in general my friend. And guys buy into it most of the time.

They think they're God's gift to mankind or some sort of special exception.  Deeply rooted in their vain nature that they've nurture after so many years of influence from Korean's standards of beauty and how it defines one's worth and value. 
It sickens me. 

But I'm Korean, and I feel as though people have the moral obligation to shed the light changing people's perspective about that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Korean girls in general my friend. And guys buy into it most of the time.
> 
> They think they're God's gift to mankind or some sort of special exception.  Deeply rooted in their vain nature that they've nurture after so many years of influence from Korean's standards of beauty and how it defines one's worth and value.
> It sickens me.
> ...



A-fucking-men.

I knew two Korean girls here in Hawaii who came to study abroad.  One of them was a really demanding type who felt everything she wanted she could get without consequences.  She made me give her a ride places and always seemed to have a boyfriend.

The other was really nice and friendly, and I felt was a genuine person.  But she told me she could never find a boyfriend in Korea because she wasn't that pretty and/or attractive to guys.

That's so sad .


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2012)

Should have offered yourself Jeff. 2 people in the friend zone = profit?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol some people never change around here


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Should have offered yourself Jeff. 2 people in the friend zone = profit?



Not particularly interested in a long distance relationship


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Jesus. 
Korean heat wave is no joke. It's relentlessly hot out here.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Heard so 

Wonder how the idols stay cool during all their photoshoots and shit.  No wonder there's all this anger out there.  Everyone raging in the heat.

So Lupin you're from Korea right?  What part?  I stayed in Cheongdam for like four days and went to Myeongdong and stuff.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, Gyeonggido Province which is a 15 minute subway ride away from Seoul _*(using the Sinbundang Line)*_. 

Myeongdong is pretty nice - jammed packed with foreigners and (especially Japanese - omg, those people need to seriously use their time and money more economically than being enamored by the Hallyu wave)  tourists though. It can get congested and disgusting especially in the summer lol.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh not that far.  Not sure if I rode that line in particular, it's been almost a year and a half since I went.

Totally agree.  You should see in the streets of Shibuya, they treat Jang Geun Suck as a GOD there.  But it's good business for shops like The Body Shop which use Korean celebrities in their CM and posters.  I saw a lot of girls going into a shop featuring Suzy in the front lol.

Have you ever seen any K-pop group live yet? or in person?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually I know a few people in the Korean movie industry who occasionally meet k-pop stars as well as entertainers. For some reason after being sobered down by their perception of the industry and meeting various people - now I just view them as normal average people with a job of gaining as much publicity as possible and maintaining their image by all means necessary to make money for themselves, managers, or producers. 

So I just see it now as a big facade.
I have a half-German and half-Korean brother (hyung) who is an actor and has already starred in a movie called* 'hype-nation 3-d' *starring Jaebom park. He's also done a commercial for *samsung* and a few modeling gigs for *Calvin Kline Korea*. 

He has the rare privilege and common routine of meeting other stars and entertainers. Thus I met a few idol groups up close or subtle instances where I saw them. After much exposure you really see through the smiles and superficial makeup of how they try to make it big in the industry. Honestly these guys are normal people trying to put on a show. It's sad people place them on pedestals and can't see through that.

Also I know Brian originally from* 'Fly to the Sky' *but now is solo (he's in the same entertainment company as *VIXX*). I know him because he actually goes to our church. Although he's quite popular with his music producing and image-making he doesn't get the same reactions you normally expect from big idol groups. I don't usually go to live concerts - Most idol groups don't have a good reputation of making memorable live shows and I don't think it's worth the money honestly.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

That's a fresh approach to it I don't hear too often.  Honestly we just rely on the press reports, most of them from media sites that are carried by netizens.  I will always afford them the benefit of the doubt, but there are always the artists that are fake.  It's inevitable in any entertainment industry.

Whoa you know Brian?  Yeah I like him, he's a great singer.  A shame that his talent seems to be in the background now...I used to love Fly to the Sky back in the day


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2012)

in case there are still delusional 6ara stans out there denying there isn't a bullying issue, this is pm proof of why nobody believes him (Nam Gyuri wanted to part with CCM).



> 1. "The heaven and the earth will know" Nam Gyuri leaves a message on her mini-homepage
> 
> 2. 'Nam Gyuri withdrawal?' SeeYa fans are divided... 'Emotions turn sour'
> 
> ...


----------



## Spica (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin, how's the entertainment biz for halfies? In Thailand, around 80% of the popular ones are halfies, it's insane.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

You think celebrities in Korea are bad, the UK ones would makes Korean's jaws drop in how vain, awful, self absorbed and just all round shitty they are.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Spica said:


> Lupin, how's the entertainment biz for halfies? In Thailand, around 80% of the popular ones are halfies, it's insane.




Fairly well-received in my opinion (but I think it's still too early to say), with a strong following of certain half-Korean celebrities and entertainers that have gained success immediately for their unique disposition and to their unconventional way of presenting themselves in their careers. I haven't seen any mishaps or criticisms in that at all.

You have* Daniel Henney (actor)* and* Crystal K (singer)*. I don't think they're a lot of biases or segregation in that category. They're just very few that you are able to choose from though - as of now anyways. More or less I think it has a lot to with being immediately labeled for most half-Korean entertainers. You can bet that Daniel Henney has a country-wide following among crazed young fans and old nannies. Crystal K who is half-black / half-Korean has plenty of admirers that are lacking in no commitment when it comes to fan support from the very start of their career.  

Don't get me wrong though they're plenty of Koreans who don't take too kindly to mixed races.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Dennis Oh too?

Because I was always Oh > Henney


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

^: wow I only just recently discovered who he was. 

He looks legit lol. 
He hasn't been appearing in a lot of k-dramas recently. East of Eden was pretty big hit in Korea, but I don't think he had that big of a role. 
I recall there was another half-Korean fellow (extremely good looking) and his mother is french. I don't get why he hasn't shown his face much around but I bet he'll make it big if he starts investing more in the Korean market. Oh right his name is Julien Kang! 

Let me tell you, Korean women are extremely fond of mixed Korean men.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

I think my rage at Henney extends from when he was in My Name is Kim Sam Soon (the one with Hyunbin) and my bias then was Jung Ryeo Won lol.  And I tend to dislike English being spoken in Korean dramas as serious conversation it throws me off.

Really?  Did not know that .  What about just foreign men who are not Korean but are in Korean media.  Like (before he DUI) Nickhun


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Julien Kang doesn't even look Korean at all lol.

Lupin didn't you say you were studying art in Seoul? Or was it something else?
How is life anyway, still feeling lost and alienated?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm surprised Oh isn't as famous as Henney though, Oh looks like the Korean Superman.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I think my rage at Henney extends from when he was in My Name is Kim Sam Soon (the one with Hyunbin) and my bias then was Jung Ryeo Won lol.  And I tend to dislike English being spoken in Korean dramas as serious conversation it throws me off.
> 
> Really?  Did not know that .  What about just foreign men who are not Korean but are in Korean media.  Like (before he DUI) Nickhun



Well actually *MBC *(a big Korean-news corporation I'm sure you're all well aware of) recently did a documentary on foreign men and their relations with Korean women. It has been receiving a lot of criticism from general population of Foreign men in Korea - denying the accusations they've been making about them exploiting Korean women and building reputation for being notoriously aggressive towards them. 

Don't get me wrong, they're plenty of biases that they said in the documentary. There's even a big facebook following among foreign residing in Korea against the recent documentary denying their hedonistic intent or motive against Korean women is true. But to be honest they capture a lot of hidden footage and recorded audio of how Foreigners were taking advantage of Korean women from the very color of their skin and use of English skills. As a result a lot of Korean women have avoided foreign men these days - without giving the benefit of the doubt and generalizing too much. 

But I'd have to blame Korean women for that as well. Since they give themselves way too easily and usually date foreign guys to learn English - in spite of the guy actually knowing about it.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Julien Kang doesn't even look Korean at all lol.
> 
> Lupin didn't you say you were studying art in Seoul? Or was it something else?
> How is life anyway, still feeling lost and alienated?



I was going to join the military but I'm currently on a probation period. There's a whole story behind that though. Don't want to go to details. I might just go to Underwood or something which provides English speaking courses at a Korea Univ. (Yonsei) for foreigners residing in Korea (as well as gyopos like me). 

Not as much.

I as a Korean have to humbly admit I've had a negative sentiment towards Korean people. They're a lot of imperfections and flaws within the culture and social problems I'm unable to tolerate in the past - but I've learned to grow into it more. Because I just realize I'm no better than they are and actually personally identify with them as a culture and as a race kind of. It's somewhat of a epiphany. But still a work in progress.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

We read about the story, there was a huge shitstorm among the Americans living there about how they were being targeted. But then American soldiers do have a bad rep from what I gather.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure how much of an impact it's had on foreign men. 
But to be perfectly honest I've seen a lot of foreign men dating Korean women in spite of that recent controversy. But it is occasionally brought up - and no, Koreans aren't stupid, they can see past the biases and that they're few crazy exception that have no decency in respecting the culture or their women. Gyopos don't fair too well either. We have the reputation of doing the same, since everything is so accessible and tempting. Especially the Korean night life and subcultures that are seemingly addicting as soon as foreigner get their feet wet in arriving here. 

I've met plenty of foreigners from the states and Europe that come here with humble attitude and treat everything about the culture and society with respect and homage. I mean, they're will be a few handful of Koreans (mostly older generation) that dislike the foreign presence here. And you can't really blame them either since there's a lot of history behind that in GI's and soldiers that are stationed here.

But they're couple of instances where I was with my Korean friends in bars or nightclubs and we met a few jerks that were conspicuously doing so in order to exploit Korean women. Like this one guy I recall said over his phone, "Dude I can pick any Korean chick in this bar, because I'm white, I'm seriously getting laid tonight." And sometimes we see occasional fights and ruckuses they cause in public streets as a result of having no control over themselves. 

That's being overseen. A lot of new policies and laws are being established for foreigners who wish to stay or reside in Korea for a certain period of time. Like criminal background checks and tedious amount of processing paperwork and interviews in order to legally stay in Korea for a time being. 

Most of my white friends are cool though. They have beautiful Korean wives / girlfriends and they really do have the integrity of keeping things right without bringing to much attention to themselves.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

*On a more CUTER NOTE MINI BIGBANG - GOOD GAWD I'M DYING OF THE CUTENESS...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 4, 2012)

*Happy 5th Anniversary, Girls' Generation!*



5 years on and still together!

[YOUTUBE]SH7FECPILcc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

they haven't aged a day !


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

SM has been injecting them with the blood of virgins.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2012)

Suju's new song , unlike everyone else I actually liked the intro and then it started going downhill.

Ah well


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1Lf0KK4w8O0[/YOUTUBE]

they're pretty great live

however my god they're skinnier than how they look on stage


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

^: Yeah, lol. You should have seen SS501 progression. I still remembered them when they still had their baby fat.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

The problem with Suju songs is that they don't have anything going for them, generic sounding, boring songs. If they just changed the style from rubbish electro to something different they could maybe make a decent song. I blame their own fanbase for their poor ass music.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

^: You just summed up most K-pop groups good sir 
Which is why it won't last.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Difference is many groups try to reinvent themselves with each comebacks, they add something different to their sound whatever it may be. Suju just regurgitate the same thing each time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-6TfSzVGuFA[/YOUTUBE]

I like hot summer but the fuck is this 

the outfits

and the electric shock set sometimes

my god

wtf luna, TAAABEEEHCHOOOOOO


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm just here for Sunglass!!!


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH @ THAT VIDEO
F(X) get the least love! 
It sucks man. F(x) just needs to stop - so does Shinee. Sm doesn't give those groups much attention if you catch my drift.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Donghae's compositions aren't bad at all, I still listen to Beautiful. It's weird that as Sm's Title tracks become more redundant their other tracks are getting decent, all the SM ballads/pop tracks I've listened were the best of the albums. Most of their electro stuff was headache inducing.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

So apparently Kara are coming back with a more mature concept, rumours are that DSP is trying to get a T-ara-esque track so they can land the 200k antis


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

That would be amazing but honestly Kara doesn't have the same vocal strength 

Despite my distaste for them now, Eunjung, Soyeon, and Hyomin were still a strong group of vocalists


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Hot Game was epic.

I don't know I think Kara have improved but I think it'll be just be a more electro ver of Lupin or Speed Up.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLfVoz8ncXQ[/YOUTUBE]
Best crack song by any of the rookies. It's like a Shinee song but more fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Someone needs to gif 1:10-1:12 of Nicole floating like a boss.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

I was reading some of that Kpop gossip post on Omona and damn really disappointed about Mblaq. Suppousedly they have the worst managers in the Industry and they've rubbed off on the members. A ton of accounts say minus Thunder they're kinda douchebags to their fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

One 4 U is fine but the music sounds like something out of Soul Calibur.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

new number one for that list

1. SPICA
then the rest i almost agree with


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

You need to listen to Spica, can't think of anyone else that's interested me other than maybe Evol's teaser.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkiLNi0fA-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 4, 2012)

I was in the same stadium as IU, too bad i didn't see her.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish Korea would spend their money more economically than making redundant groups k-pop artists they've had in the last 2-3 years.  
btw SPICA has pretty good vocals.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin bro you should give talks in Korea. You'll make the Nation a brighter place.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

^: I know aren't I such a saint? 
My Korean friends call me an idealist. AKA a nice way of calling me an asshole and self-hating individual for hating on my lovely Koreans :33


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2012)

Double posting, but I really loved BoA feat. Eunhyuk.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 4, 2012)

A jax are actually so good.
Originally I just stanned them because they were from DSP but they're actually really likeable and their songs aren't that bad.

Also their leader hyeongkon is the guy woori punches in To Me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2012)

lolol Seob  Lady Gaga ver hahaha <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol Seob  Lady Gaga ver hahaha <3



wait what XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2012)

oh u didnt know? Smtown in Tokyo yesterday~


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2012)

......MY GOD WHAT IS THIS

TO YOUTUBE WITH ME


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2012)

lolol search for it..fancam should be up by now xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't find it on youtube 

Didn't uh SuJu do a Lady Gaga song once at a different SM Town?


----------



## Zach (Aug 5, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> I was in the same stadium as IU, too bad i didn't see her.



Funny you'd think it would be well known she was there


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8lbW2JezTC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 5, 2012)

lolz am now realizing the consequences of exaggerating the truth on my resume haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2012)

4Minute - Love Tension is great...me gusta~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Venus for the best rookie


----------



## koguryo (Aug 5, 2012)

Did anyone else see the 2ne1 commercial with Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2012)

You mean this one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6aHPIYFGyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't see them until the second time I saw the commercial


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2012)

I missed everyone famous in it except Nicki Minaj


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]1Lf0KK4w8O0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> they're pretty great live
> 
> however my god they're skinnier than how they look on stage



yeah they've lost so much weight since Warrior. probably cause they haven't ever stopped promoting ugh.

Suju is bland & boring... Honestly I don't have hope in Suju, 3 years straight of mediocre/bad songs & one of the worst Hallyu groups in Japan (despite the shitty Japanese they're selling well due to the large no of intl fans they have).

SM is just milking them for what it's worth rn, they know there's no future. Apparently the reason why they get CFs is that they are way cheaper than other 'top groups'.


----------



## Sera (Aug 5, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]-6TfSzVGuFA[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't think f(x) were going to release a song in Japanese. xD I prefer the Korean version.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 5, 2012)

Zach said:


> Funny you'd think it would be well known she was there



Nah, hardly anyone probably knows who IU is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2012)

Urgh I seriously dislike Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Urgh I seriously dislike Nicki Minaj.



I'm here for you cara, we can dislike her together


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2012)

A few of my friends linked me to Gangnam Style, I was like who's this guy


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 5, 2012)

Take that KKS/CCM...!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2012)

This guy and Jess are my can't throw at all OTP


----------



## Sera (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel like Super Junior's performances have less and less energy each week. A few members are fine though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2012)

i bet that person was hired by CCM tbh

hust u'll probably like this:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> i bet that person was hired by CCM tbh
> 
> hust u'll probably like this:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2012)

op op oppa Gangnam Style~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2012)

This is adorable as hell, even Kota. I don't get why they're laughing so much though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfSfcGKkk6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

What is that sig Leo?


----------



## Beverly424 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh oh apparently T-ara are already showing signs of cracks, Soyeon and Boram want to leave. Yeah that's what happens when you treat your artists like crap CCM.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What is that sig Leo?



Yasha being a jelly weirdo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2012)

Beverly424 said:


> Oh oh apparently T-ara are already showing signs of cracks, Soyeon and Boram want to leave. Yeah that's what happens when you treat your artists like crap CCM.



isn't this a duplicate of Enno's post from ages ago


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2012)

lord someone bring a shaver


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks shopped


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lord someone bring a shaver



Is that for real?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2012)

idek 

but you can probably find the answer in the taeyang tag


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

He's beginning to look more like a midget rooster.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

Possible Gyuri BTS of their new MV, lol looks like Kara are doing a 4Minute.


----------



## Spica (Aug 6, 2012)

How can Taeyang be so hairless and so hairfull at the same time?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

The mystery that are Asian men Spica.

Damn I'm broke to buy Cnblue's Japanese album


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm broke from buying Secret's japan album too 

i don't really buy much merch anymore. I skipped Paparazzi cause no photocard & shit & I've generally cut down I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm really frugal these days, I've spending too much money on boxsets and films so I'm pretty much broke for now. You bought the Japanese Secret album, is it any good? Meh i'l just wait for the Soshi Japanese album though I've read that SM is more interested in the US right now, they're suppoused to be having a major US debut soon. If Sm beats YG to the punch then YG only have themselves to blame, 2NE1's new singles went AWOL and their international career has been stalled for a year now. Not to mention Japan has been a complete failure.


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2012)

K-pop CDs are quite expensive unfortunately.  The last one I bought was Sistar's Alone.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 6, 2012)

Kpop CDs expensive? I've been pretty much broke because of expensive Jpop CDs  I remember THSK albums up to $77! Special Limited Edition of T is splendid though 

WGM going worldwide... Not going to work. Maybe just Asia, just not the Western world. Apparently they wanna go to Australia


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm really frugal these days, I've spending too much money on boxsets and films so I'm pretty much broke for now. You bought the Japanese Secret album, is it any good? Meh i'l just wait for the Soshi Japanese album though I've read that SM is more interested in the US right now, they're suppoused to be having a major US debut soon. If Sm beats YG to the punch then YG only have themselves to blame, 2NE1's new singles went AWOL and their international career has been stalled for a year now. Not to mention Japan has been a complete failure.



It's not out yet (I pre-ordered) but I have faith because their songs are always good.

some previews:


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzTJc7fnKJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2012)

fml wth SBS KPOP Festival got postponed for real.. gg T.T


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2012)

Gina went downhill after her debut, oh what could have been.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2012)

So we are getting some duo instead of Woolim girls?  Woolim!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope people only call them Tasty or whatever.  I already have a 2winS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orsjmHratcw[/YOUTUBE]

I'm friends with the vocalist on facebook lol  He features as a vocalist in a lot of songs/albums but they haven't come out with something in a while


----------



## AsunA (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2012)

She looks so cute with shorter hair. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2012)

Which douchebags are giving us low ratings, show your face


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2012)

Asianfanfics is supposedly getting used by a mother because her kid was reading Yai fanfics, does this make sense? As long as there is a warning there the mother needs to gtfo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2012)

Tbh i do believe there is bullying behind doors. Why else would Hwayoung get booted? If you watch their shows most of their interactions with Hwayoung feel really forced or fake so while some of the people have distorted clips for evidence, you can still tell when they are genuine or not (compare how they interact to soshi for example).

Whatever, I still hop next comeback is a flop just to teach KKS a lesson


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Asianfanfics is supposedly getting used by a mother because her kid was reading Yai fanfics, does this make sense? As long as there is a warning there the mother needs to gtfo.




Because her kid was reading homosexual fanfics she has a problem with the site?
She should ask her kid why they were reading the fanfics in the first place.


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't know why it took me so long to discover this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2012)

Asuna you're a Zonderland fan?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Sera said:


> Don't know why it took me so long to discover this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2012)

Chad Future from that awful White Kpop group is releasing a solo single in Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqsLZ9w_xVI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2012)

jesus fuck what is that wailing he's doing

@ comments idc that he's white, doesn't sound like he can sing wtf


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> jesus fuck what is that wailing he's doing
> 
> @ comments idc that he's white, doesn't sound like he can sing wtf



Guess they gave up trying to disband them.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqsLZ9w_xVI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I think CL is a cooler bro than he is.


----------



## Naked (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q3k-96dqRM[/YOUTUBE]

Asia Prince Lee Gwangsoo.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2012)

‘T-JinYo’, who is known to have 340,000 members online, don’t seem to work well together offline.

On August 6, the first episode of “Haeundae Lovers” with T-ARA member Soyeon, received a viewer rating of 9.8%. Considering this was their first episode, the ratings were seen as good.

‘T-JinYo’ planned to ban watching dramas with T-ARA members in it. However, it was harder than they had thought. Due to the positive ratings of the drama, many watched the drama regardless of the ban.

‘T-JinYo’ had also planned to protest in front of Core Contents Media on August 4. However, they ended up canceling the petition due to their lack of preparation. There were thousands of posts about the protest, but in reality, only about 30 members came out to petition. This is a rather embarrassing number for a group that has over 340,000 members online.

Why is it that the online and offline actions are so different? 

An official stated, “It could be because of the fact that they have to show their face when they come offline. Online, anyone can say whatever they want, but when they are revealed in public, it is harder for them to say what they want.”

Most of the members of the group are also in their teens, which could also cause problems if they were all to meet offline. Many of the group members ideas and thoughts were different which could have also made it difficult for them to come to a clear consensus.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2012)

> *Most of the members of the group are also in their teens*, which could also cause problems if they were all to meet offline. Many of the group members ideas and thoughts were different which could have also made it difficult for them to come to a clear consensus.



It doesn't cause problems meeting offline.

It shows the key demographic that is leading the hateful group.  That is the key point this entire article makes.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 9, 2012)

What the hell happened to these guys?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGUgaN0nMbE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8m4IopRRlc[/YOUTUBE]

Taegoon is supposed to be the person from the drug thing right?  I think AJOO should be out of his military service but then again lol AJOO


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff said:


> It doesn't cause problems meeting offline.
> 
> It shows the key demographic that is leading the hateful group.  That is the key point this entire article makes.



So then I guess its safe to say that most of those fake articles are teenage hater's work?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2012)

Or in certain respects motivated by the fake reality the teens of T-jinyo create.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> jesus fuck what is that wailing he's doing
> 
> @ comments idc that he's white, doesn't sound like he can sing wtf



I love how sarcastic they are  netizenbuzz has really showed me how witty they are when it comes to insulting.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know about Taegoon because honestly that song sounds alot like Tired of Waiting by 2PM, but AJOO was found out to be a chabyeol or something, basically a rich guy singing about being loaded who bought his way in to the industry and well netizens didn't look kindly upon him.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Asuna you're a Zonderland fan?



My country's pride! Personally, I think that's our most beautiful golden medal of London 2012 pek Don't make me mention my imaginary second boyfriend Marcel Nguyen pek Oh I love the Olympics!

[YOUTUBE]3TxETW9WPBs[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure what to think about AOA. Would've been a better (?) move to make them more like FTI or CNB.

Taegoon  He had some good songs till he fucked up his personal life.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2012)

AOA are alright but most of their vocals annoy me. Girl with white guitar is alright but I liked the pianist's voice the most.

and it's kinda messy switching from instruments to dance. maybe they should do one day with a band one day the dance etc.


----------



## Sera (Aug 9, 2012)

BoA's 'Eat You Up' is still as awesome as ever.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2012)

BoA is basically the female Michael Jackson of Kpop.
Minus the skin disease and pedophilia accusations.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck yeah!  My senior from my old dance team in Korea is one of the winning teams for a Gangnam Style parody.  He gets to go to Psy's concert and gets to meet him


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2012)

Is he taking you w/ him?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)

Suju sold alot, Elf still believing that everyone only bought 1 album.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 9, 2012)

Wish I could but not in Korea anymore, plus only the winners go.  Wish I was still there


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cara!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2012)

omg thanks <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2012)

happy birthday cara


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLcdUzH6uW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2012)

loving the gift of seohyun guys, thanks


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Cara


----------



## koguryo (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday:33


----------



## Robert428 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh oh apparently T-ara are already showing signs of cracks, Soyeon and Boram want to leave. Yeah that's what happens when you treat your artists like crap CCM.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol the bots never quote me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2012)

new KARA concept for Pandora


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2012)

Wtf I thought Jing was Hara , mindfuck!

Nicole and Ham looking good


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2012)

Hust~~ Tae pic <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2012)

GR8 ALIYA MUSTAFINA SET JEFF

meanwhile finally OC r back with some new music & a crack short pv


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Wtf I thought Jing was Hara , mindfuck!
> 
> Nicole and Ham looking good



But they have 2 different hair colours 
I almost didn't recognize Jiyoung, she actually looks sexy in this picture.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLDn6of419g&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2012)

^ That song gave me a head ache tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

It's really repetitive. 

Kara looking sexy


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I didn't care for the song either. 

Dance was pretty cute live though.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

I like dance, barely any singing though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cv851jGArg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> new KARA concept for Pandora



They are looking good 

Maybe this will be the concept that sweeps me off my feet again.  I haven't been this excited for a KARA anything since the time I was supposed to see them in Japan but the concert was sold out.



Rain's Angel said:


> GR8 ALIYA MUSTAFINA SET JEFF
> 
> meanwhile finally OC r back with some new music & a crack short pv


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff I though you hated Japan Kara?

THe song looks abit 4minute imo but really looking forward to Sweettune back to being their best.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2012)

Can someone help me straighten something out real quick?
4Minute
Secret
AOA
and EvoL are all b-list groups right?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

AOA and Evol are rookies. 4Minute and Secret aren't really b-list, Secret have done well on digital charts and 4Minute do well on physical and somewhat okay on Digital. Neither are A list like Soshi but they're not b-list.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Jeff I though you hated Japan Kara?
> 
> THe song looks abit 4minute imo but really looking forward to Sweettune back to being their best.



This was pre-Jet Coaster Love era when they were supposed to come to Universal Studios Japan in March 2011 (actually their whole concert was cancelled due to the earthquake).  I was a HUGE fan of their stuff before it (I own their Japanese Girls' Talk album and Jumpin' single with the poster) so at that time I was still a huge KARA fan.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 11, 2012)

So after listening to Tasty's (oh god I hate that name) song a second time, I realize I'm becoming addicted to it.... I've been sucked in again haven't I?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

KARA, definitely looking classier. 
Losing the cute concept to appeal towards their listeners perhaps. 

Still digging Gangnam Style though. I hear a lot of people are confusing it for being Japanese than Korean. Anyways, still enjoy the beats. 

What's this news on one of the members of Girl's Day being bullied? 
None of these scandals end lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> AOA and Evol are rookies. 4Minute and Secret aren't really b-list, Secret have done well on digital charts and 4Minute do well on physical and somewhat okay on Digital. Neither are A list like Soshi but they're not b-list.



there've been a lot of rumors that Cube buys back 4minute's albums to make their physical sales better because despite having an A-List member in Hyuna, their sales are more like a weaker girl group's (both physically & digitally) and 4minute's album big sales always happen on a weird day compared to the other singers, their sales nos are always outta the trend.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2012)

Played beer pong for the first time in a LONG time tonight.

Some of my friends put on Gangnam Style and right after they put it on I caught fire and won the game (but make my friend troll, ha).  So there is definitely magic in that song 

Also watched some older stuff like H.O.T., Baby Vox, S.E.S., and Lee Hyori.

Not really old, but this video convinces me there will be no other Lee Hyori

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PfHhFbd84A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

オバ　ガンナム　スタイル　ほんとに　すごいですよ。
oppah gangnam style is full of swag~
*ジェフ*：ビルの　しょり　おめでと！
jeff: congrats on your beer game win~
ぼく　ひとりで　日本語　べん居します。　まいにちですよ！
Studying on my own everyday~
この　ポストは　例題です。
this post is just a test/example
edit
sorry just testing my japanese keyboard...

but yeah... oppah gangnam style is full of swag... 

애두라 진


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2012)

べん居します <--- what does this mean?

まぁ、頑張ってね～

あなたは僕に自由に質問を聞いていいですよ。


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

애두라 진자 오래만야!!!!~
now testing my korean~
which is in japanese みんなさん　おさしぶりです！
@Jeff: *been studying~*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2012)

アストロ said:


> 애두라 진자 오래만야!!!!~
> now testing my korean~
> which is in japanese みんなさん　おさしぶりです！
> @Jeff: *been studying~*



오래만 = おひさしぶり you need the ?ひ?

べん居します is not a correct sentence, best way to say it is べんきょうしていました。It sort of means like 공부했다



Kevin430 said:


> New thread deserves Eunji on the front page xD .
> 
> RA : You serious? lol those outfits are atrocious indeed .



Your face deserves Eunji on the first page


----------



## Sansa (Aug 11, 2012)

アストロ said:


> 애두라 진자 오래만야!!!!~
> now testing my korean~
> which is in japanese みんなさん　おさしぶりです！
> @Jeff: *been studying~*



Your Lupin right?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, Ego. I am Lupin. 

I have a long ass way to study !


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2012)

Hust you finally got quoted by a bot.


----------



## Spica (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw Jang Geun Suk's ugly face on a candy wrapper in 7/11.


My day is ruined.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

^:Why is he so popular now?
He doesn't really have a handsome face - but a cute one! But, Actually I find it Handsome...
しかし　ザングスク　かわいいですよ！
にほご　かくこと　たのしいいです！


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin430 said:


> New thread deserves Eunji on the front page xD .
> 
> RA : You serious? lol those outfits are atrocious indeed .





Ennoea said:


> Hust you finally got quoted by a bot.



Bot god has answered my prayers


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

Arrived at @ final consensus

Korean women > Japanese women > Chinese women > Korean-American girls who think they're hot shit when they haven't seen the hot Korean chicks in Korea and how much they fail in comparison to their beauty...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2012)

princess ara ♥

speaking of which, did you watch their Weekly Idol Ep with Nu'est Hust?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

no, what is that?

Korean?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2012)

lupin, it's an idol variety show~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> princess ara ♥
> 
> speaking of which, did you watch their Weekly Idol Ep with Nu'est Hust?



No I haven't actually. I haven't been watched any variety shows in a while, birth of Venus was super awesome though. 

Link??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Aug 11, 2012)

G.NA is seriously underweight? I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

*@ セラ：*Every Korean pop star is underweight. ：（
ほんとに　きもいい　ですよに！韓国の　おんなは　ほんとに　 ハードコアです。
excuse the Japanese, I just want to practice as much as possible :33...
ぼくは　いつも　べんきょうします。　すこし　むずかし　でも、　たのしです。
Japanese is al ot more fun to write out than kkorean imo, even though gramattically and some verbs are relatively similar :33


----------



## Zach (Aug 11, 2012)

G.NA used to be beautiful now she's hard to look at


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2012)

GNA looks like bones, the fuck is she doing. Eat a sandwich Boobs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 11, 2012)

Pony Gangnam Style

[YOUTUBE]1H40wUz-Fd8[/YOUTUBE]

So set worthy...


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMTfWsb-jQk[/YOUTUBE]

The full version of this is almost done


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> GNA looks like bones, the fuck is she doing. Eat a sandwich Boobs.



ia. she looks so unhealthy and I can't even look at her without feeling somewhat sick because she's so thin and it doesn't look like the natural kind of skininess, she looks like she had an eating disorder or something.


----------



## Spica (Aug 12, 2012)

More JGS today. 

Found a Hallyu shop in a mall and half was dedicated to JGS. 

My little sister bought a bunch of 2NE1 merchandise though she's pretty much meh to everything Korean.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't see what girls in Asia see in JGS.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

i'm glad nobody I know likes him


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

He's an okay actor but he's looks like a 40 year old woman. I think he drinks or does too much drugs because he's ageing really fast. 

Is 2Am not promoting at all, Kwon seems to have disappeared off the radar in terms of variety.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2012)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMTfWsb-jQk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The full version of this is almost done



There is just something so wrong with the elevator scene.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

idk what's happening with 2am either, they've pm disappeared off the mark.


----------



## Spica (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, which mod is blocking me from Quick Replying from my phone?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

Downloaded unhealthy amount of new kpop albums, will post unnecessary opinions on each one.  I even got the Cross Gene mini album


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

please do reccs the only new stuff I loved are Psy's mini & BoA's


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm really not looking forward to some of them, esp the TeenTop one


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

Whatever the case never listen to Gang Kiz album RA.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2012)

Even my non-kpop friends asked me about Gangnam style, like dayum Psy is slaying.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

Someone needs to gif Ara's sexy pose

Listening to Batoost's album and this ballad is seriously good, wtf Cube have better ballads than title tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drsjWX8n9M0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob5pwn7bF8s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Ren on a pink bike and shaving


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2012)

Psy is one of those joke artists right?
Like the ones that make funny songs like Weird Al?
Cause Gangnam style is fucking ridiculous 
Its a banger though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Someone needs to gif Ara's sexy pose
> 
> Listening to Batoost's album and this ballad is seriously good, wtf Cube have better ballads than title tracks.



i think there's a set on tumblr comparing all the sexy poses.

no Psy is not a joke artist. It's just he does fun music instead of being serious business about everything.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

i knew yonghwa gained arms recently but I didn't know Jungshin chingu did too


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

They've all been working out, I think seeing Yonghwa has made them pick up the gym too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2012)

yong is pretty big in that second photo

how long has it been since their last appearance?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

I feel bad for Soyeon but with CCM, you never know how much exaggerating they are doing with regard to how bad the accident really was.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2012)

Breaking News: CCM tried to silence Soyeon...permanently 

But I agree with you RA. It's quite sad but not surprising that many are wishing Soyeon well, but have doubts over the details of the crash.  I just hope that Soyeon and the passengers are alright and got away with only surface cuts/bruises, but if the car flipped over that shit sounds much more serious than simple tests and a one day cancelling of her promotions.

I wouldn't be surprised they just keep her out and go through with their concert plans anyway.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

yes, I do hope everyone is safe (supposedly there's 2 other stylists that were in the car). However, it is really fishy or coincidental that Soyeon's accident occurs just hours after she's the first member to give an interview and talk about the bullying drama surrounding them. Who was driving her? I refuse to believe that they don't have a manager who's sending her to her personal acting schedules.

It also could be the other way, where CCM is playing up the severity of this accident to get the pity of the public back on their side instead of Hwayoung's


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> yes, I do hope everyone is safe (supposedly there's 2 other stylists that were in the car). However, it is really fishy or coincidental that Soyeon's accident occurs just hours after she's the first member to give an interview and talk about the bullying drama surrounding them. Who was driving her? I refuse to believe that they don't have a manager who's sending her to her personal acting schedules.
> 
> It also could be the other way, where CCM is playing up the severity of this accident to get the pity of the public back on their side instead of Hwayoung's



Their manager was driving her.
Or their Driver one of them.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the van after the crash.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Their manager was driving her.
> Or their Driver one of them.





> ?Due to the sudden rain, the car must have slipped. The managers are now hurrying to the scene of the incident,?



the way they gave their statement... this is implying that they had no managers with her?

anyway, that doesn't look like the car flipped at all. it looks like it hit the side & the rear end. if it flipped the car would not be looking like that. another case of CCM exaggerating again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2012)

netizens react to soyeon's accident:


> Article: T-ara Soyeon, car overturns in an accident, investigations in order
> 
> Source: Sports Chosun via Nate
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm going to wait and see with the whole Soyeon story.  It is suspicious but people do survive serious accidents and sometimes come out clean

Though if my god if people are right, KKS is insane fucking psycho.  I know he's psycho, but that would be whole new level.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GpJHF0WyAE[/YOUTUBE]

NOT EVEN AMUSING BAD, MY GOD


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> the way they gave their statement... this is implying that they had no managers with her?
> 
> anyway, that doesn't look like the car flipped at all. it looks like it hit the side & the rear end. if it flipped the car would not be looking like that. another case of CCM exaggerating again.



It could have flipped horizontally and slid.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to feel sorry for Soyeon but CCM's got me skeptical with how much bullshit they make up to cover their lame ass.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GpJHF0WyAE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> NOT EVEN AMUSING BAD, MY GOD



wtf did I just watch/listen to 

Should have stopped when Siwon did the James Bond thing, it didn't work in Hoot and it won't work this time either


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2012)

Ewteuk is not leaving is he?


----------



## Jugeum (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty cool that there's a thread for kpop in this place! I watched the video for SPY, I think the most they can hope for is that people will make a typo when googling _PSY_ and accidentally have to see it. My friends love it, but I'm starting to think they will love anything Supa Juniya does.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2012)

Jugeum said:


> My friends love it, but I'm starting to think they will love anything Supa Juniya does.



That's pretty much majority of the fandom. They think Super Junior is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2012)

pretty sure they mispelled PSY here



oppan gg style





also, i am going to see SISTAR in september. my friend just bought tickets  not sure my body is ready for it


----------



## Spica (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy crap, PSY is on Norway's national newspaper


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

CCM have only themselves to blame for people being skeptical.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1x4SOkcgAQ[/YOUTUBE]
It sounds amazing


----------



## Jugeum (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone else listened to EvoL's album? I thought _I'm Sorry_ was really good, didn't expect that sound from them.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Evol's mini was really good, they're way more interesting than I imagined. Their sound doesn't compromise at all and is just great. Really good mini.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Man I'm really excited for Kara, I hope the sound is exactly like the teaser and not different because I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Gyuri's teaser gon be the best!

Jing's hair looks bad though, like it's wet or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm I didn't notice that at first, the ends do look wet almost

somehow she's working the color in the teaser though.  hope it doesn't look terrible in the MV >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

So I'm watching Infinite's Ranking King, and the hell L seems obsessed with Sungjong, it's kinda creepy.

Hoya and Gyu really don't get on, but then I don't think Gyu he gets on with half the group and Hoya only seems t really get on with Dongwoo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2012)

He seems fine with sungjong as well but i've only watched a few things with them

me and wouter refer to sunggyu and woohyun as dengyu and machyun because we liken them to always sunny chars in terms of scumbag levels. (not that they're bad people, just the way they are lol)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

What does Dengyu and Machyun mean, completely lost lol.

I know Sungjong didn't like Gyu so much before because Gyu doesn't dote on him at all and never goes easy on him. Well Myungsoo and him seem to have issues lol, I think it's good that they have Dongwoo and Sungyeol in the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Woohyun chose Gyu and Jong to spend some time with each other and Sungjong looks like he wants to cut Woohyun


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Sungyeol: Who's no 3
Hoya: The one who looks like a weasel

Hoya can talk smack about people


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2012)

Sexy love love release tonight and T-Ara comeback tomorrow bitchess!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Are they coming back already, wtf Soyeon is in hospital>_>


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2012)

I think they are gonna comeback and leave Soyeon to rest.
I haven't heard anything about them cancelling the comeback or the release of sexy love yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

But where are the teasers?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2012)

You know how CCM is.
Drop shit on you out of the blue.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Now I'm reading Soyeon's injury is fake...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Now I'm reading Soyeon's injury is fake...



You read that on AKP didn't you?

That place is just a breeding ground for anti T-ara people.
How the fuck do you expect not to get *some* sort of injury from that?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Imo it does sounds skeptical and well KKS said she was fine but then she's in a neck brace for a spinal cord injury. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Ranking King is like some weird dating show, Hoya and Myungsoo seem to be trying to court Sungjong


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Imo it does sounds skeptical and well KKS said she was fine but then she's in a neck brace for a spinal cord injury. I don't know what to believe.



She was fine when the initial report came out.
Then she started having neck, and shoulder pains so they put her in the brace.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ranking King is like some weird dating show, Hoya and Myungsoo seem to be trying to court Sungjong



Hoya must have taken his drama role for a reason


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Hoya was upset him and Sungjong were ranked lowest in likability by their fans so I think he's sticking to Sungjong.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2012)

aw wtf

they're my favorites with sungyeol ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

The likability rankings were:

1: Woohyun
2: L
3: Gyu
4: Dongwoo (should have been no 1)
5: Sungyeol
6: Hoya
7: Sungjong

They weren't popularity rankings but I'd say they were.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2012)

Ranking King ep 1-2 were too scripted IMO but the rest of the eps are great


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2012)

Way too scripted, even I knew they were putting it on. Would be better if they just let them fight over rankings rather than the strange coupling games going on.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2012)

The horror eps are amazing! I forgot what other eps were good but I like the running man-like eps as well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So I'm watching Infinite's Ranking King, and the hell L seems obsessed with Sungjong, it's kinda creepy.
> 
> Hoya and Gyu really don't get on, but then I don't think Gyu he gets on with half the group and Hoya only seems t really get on with Dongwoo.



nah, they all say Hoya dotes on Sungjong the most. And after that it's Sunggyu & Dongwoo because they trained really long together.

Infinite get along really well anyway even if there's some awkward times between members. They aren't really fake about their relationship, it's pretty transparent.



the way CCM changes their story non stop ofc ppl are gonna suspect it. It screams fishy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2012)

hara teaser


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually really like that look


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2012)

Too much make up for my liking but they looked soo good in the teaser pic.

It's always Soyeon. Remember when the Jiyeon scandal broke out they released a statement saying Soyeon is dating someone so people focus on it instead.

SMH at CCM


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

In before LMJ rage..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2012)

laaaaaaaaame

i wanted to see CSJH as a group at least once


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2012)

comments are saying that her solo stuff will be under medialine but she's still with SM?

idek. maybe it's like Ga-in right now where her group things are under Nega but her solo stuff are under LOEN


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2012)

oh my god i'm probably going to do terrible at this

26/50


*Spoiler*: __ 





actually 26/49 since i refuse to acknowledge syndrome because one more day was awesome


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 14, 2012)

got 20/50, is there one for boy groups 

edit: although to be fair, I couldn't spell pinocchio so it really should have been 21/50 xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2012)

there is but it's for the first half of 2012

also i'm waiting for RA to come in and slay all our scores 


edit: holy shit,


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2012)

45/50


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't some student film HaHa naked in the sauna the other day?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2012)

21/50 like Noda lol.

Had to type Davichi's 사랑 사랑아 in hangul 

That was fun; thanks for sharing Cara~



Rain's Angel said:


> 45/50



5 wrong? Not good enough


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

What are those board/chart thingies


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

Just curious, where do you guys get your K-pop?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

They buy their K-pop austin.
Physical and Digital.


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> They buy their K-pop austin.
> Physical and Digital.



Oh, that's what I have been doing anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

Support that Suzy


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Support that Suzy



I have A-Class physical copy, but It cost me 25 bucks to import. I wanted a SoShi album, but I think I will just Itunes it because I don't have the cash to drop on more imports!


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Digital sales are more important than physical sales in this point in time.
So itunes away!
I just want Sexy Love to drop


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I think Digital sales are more important than physical sales in this point in time.
> So itunes away!
> I just want Sexy Love to drop



That's a T-ara album right?  I need to get a T-ara Cd, I have been listening to K-pop nonstop and I burned through all of my material I have!


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

Sexy Love is a song.
Produced by the same guy who made their previous hits Roly Poly, Lovey Dovey, Cry Cry, and Bo Peep Bo peep.
Its gonna be an all kill for sure.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

In other news, Soyeon has declared that she s determined to film for her drama tomorrow.
Dedication is nice and all but So should think about her health.


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Sexy Love is a song.
> Produced by the same guy who made their previous hits Roly Poly, Lovey Dovey, Cry Cry, and Bo Peep Bo peep.
> Its gonna be an all kill for sure.



Is it coming out soon?  I will have to check it out!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't see the timer , took my sweet ass time and got 12 

Lol at Haroro getting married. Gona miss his cheesy "you are my last love" lines. Hope it's not because she's prego though.



Rain's Angel said:


> 45/50



Lol too good


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Is it coming out soon?  I will have to check it out!



Its currently the 15th in Korea so its coming out today.


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> Its currently the 15th in Korea so its coming out today.



Nice!

Hustler, do you have any K-Pop recommendations? :33


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hustler, do you have any K-Pop recommendations? :33



Big Bang
2ne1
Snsd
Hello Venus
A-pink
Leessang
Epik High
CN Blue
Kara
Infinite

I don't know, depends on what you like and you're better off asking Eno or RA lol.

What genre/type of music do you like?


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Big Bang
> 2ne1
> Snsd
> Hello Venus
> ...



Thanks! I just asked you because I know you and trust your taste(you rike Suzy).


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

omg so fry rike a g6 you guys...

K-pop is boomin~... 

I had my doubts but it's devouring and relentlessly putting it's ass in the cross-cultural media market. We globalizin'~~~~

YGFamily especially (Big Bang / 2NE1 / PSY / Se7en ) - you name 'em - no excludes on cube and smtown either! 
Next thing you know, famous hollywood male / female stars start relationship couples with korean celebrities and musicians~... Korean wave power!!!! Feel it bra!? 

It's coming to your nation! We did the thing J-pop / rock could never do~ 
O yeah~ More talented, skilled, charismatic, more attractive and beautiful bitches yooooo～~～！！！！！ than they have succeeded in their golden periods for J-pop, it's our turn now~


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

アストロ said:


> omg so fry rike a g6 you guys...
> 
> K-pop is boomin~...
> 
> ...



Whaaaaaaaa-


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Whaaaaaaaa-



A post filled with sarcasm. I wouldn't be surprised if Lupin nukes the shit out of Korea one day.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Whaaaaaaaa-





Be informed.... all the list of K-pop bands in Korea and to come  ~ ~ ~


----------



## Austin (Aug 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> A post filled with sarcasm. I wouldn't be surprised if Lupin nukes the shit out of Korea one day.



Oh, I was wondering with that G6 shit.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I would say it depends on what music you like Austin.

My gateway groups were DBSK, Brown Eyed Girls, SNSD, KARA, SHINee, 4minute, and BIGBANG.  After I got into them I began expanding on other groups like miss A (= Suzy), 2NE1, Wonder Girls, Dal Shabet, T-ara, etc. and then expanding on groups in the bigger companies.  After that I just downloaded whatever sounded good on youtube.

Allkpop is a great place to learn and sample new groups and new singles/albums.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

All K pop is a great place to see people bash big groups like Big Bang, T-Ara, SNSD, and Kara.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Bang and Soshi don't get bashed, if anything they're wanked lol. It's expected as they're on top. 

T-ara for obvious reasons because of everything that happened recently.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2012)

I've seen them bashing BB before on AKP.
They basically bash any and everyone there.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

Every group is a victim of bashing~~
No escape from fierce hungry ass netizens...


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 14, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> there is but it's for the first half of 2012
> 
> also i'm waiting for RA to come in and slay all our scores
> 
> ...



Wtf, i didn't even know he was dating


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2012)

♚Ego♚ said:


> I've seen them bashing BB before on AKP.
> They basically bash any and everyone there.



Which is why you ignore all the comments on the bottom like I do.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

HAHA is boss.
I remember he made G-Dragon look like a complete amateur in running man lol. 
But of course G-dragon got his revenge for the sake of YG family~~~


Jeff said:


> Which is why you ignore all the comments on the bottom like I do.



But you got to admit Allkpop is probably the best database when it comes to K-pop / media news feed. Although it's been slightly inaccurate and misleading in the past. They're still pretty resourceful and reliable because most articles they post are translated from Korean media sites like Daum, naver, and hankooki. 
Guarantee most of the people post negative comments on there are gyopos that dislike the 'hallyu wave' - but too afraid they like the attention that the Korean subculture is getting in the first place. 
Most positive comments probably come from genuine fans from all around the globe (especially Europe, states, and Japan)...


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice to meet you Robert~...


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 14, 2012)

So by Korean music thread, basically K-Pop thread?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> So by Korean music thread, basically K-Pop thread?



Pretty much since that's what most of us listen to but some people like Ennoea listen to lots of other Korean stuff too so feel free to post if you want to talk about other Korean music.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 14, 2012)

mah mah CSJH.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Pretty much since that's what most of us listen to but some people like Ennoea listen to lots of other Korean stuff too so feel free to post if you want to talk about other Korean music.



Cool. I'm fairly new to the whole K-Pop thing and so far listen just to the main stuff (SNSD, Big Bang, etc.) Any album recommendations? I've only found like two K-Pop albums that I'll listen to the whole way through without skipping anything.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Cool. I'm fairly new to the whole K-Pop thing and so far listen just to the main stuff (SNSD, Big Bang, etc.) Any album recommendations? I've only found like two K-Pop albums that I'll listen to the whole way through without skipping anything.



Um off the top of my head i'd recommend 

Tablo - Fevers end
Leessang - Asura Balbalta  

I found both of these albums to be of high quality. Others can probably give you more. 

I quite liked all the songs from Big Bang's Alive album too but then again i'm probably being biased. 2ne1's mini's are good too.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 14, 2012)

ALIVE was such a strong EP. Best of the year, so far anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2012)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> ALIVE was such a strong EP. Best of the year, so far anyway.



Agreed


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

